# Masks of Nyarlathotep - Chapter 1: New York City



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

*Chapter 1: New York City* 

_"Amongst my few playmates, I was very unpopular, since I would insist on playing out events in history or acting according to consistent plots.... The children I knew disliked them [and their] romping & shouting puzzled me. I hated mere play & dancing about....in my relaxations I always desired plot."  _ 
-H.P. Lovecraft, Letters.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

The Players:

*Thomas Anderson *  British Ex-Butler/Bodyguard. Played by Krug.

*Father Joe Savino*  Italian Caltholic Priest and Expert in Psychology. Played by Toric_Arthendain.

*Lachian "Shorty" Gilliadh*   Gangster and Idea man. Played by Shapermc.

*Hamish Gilliadh*   Twin Brother of "Shorty" and the Brawn of the Duo. Played by Festy_Dog.

*Professor John Carter*   Professor of Anthropology. Played by VorpalBunny.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

January 12th, 1925
12:25 PM
Columbia Universty, The Office of Professor John Carter


 Professor Carter was having a working lunch. A half eaten cornbeef sandwich on rye and a steaming cup of coffee rested on the side of his desk. He was concentrating on the stack of papers infront of him. "Not a bad crop of students this year." he said. "Most of them have a head on their shoulders." Picking up a paper he frowned. "Well, at least one needs to get it together. If Mister Townstead does shape up I will have to flunk him." Professor Carter glanced out the large window behind him. While the sun and blue sky denoted a beautiful day, he knew better. It was bitterly cold and that wind cut like a knife. 
 His front door opened and Mrs. Plum, his secretary, came in. "Professor, this just came by messenger." She held out a envelope.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 17, 2003)

Professor Carter looked up at Ms. Plum over the rim of his glasses and took the telegram from her.

"Thank you, Ms. Plum."

He looked at the envelope and sighed.  "_There's no rest for the weary_," he thought as he threw the telegram on top of of his second "to do" pile and went back to his papers.

_Uggh. Townstead._  He looked back over at the telegram.  "_I hope whatever it is, it dosen't invlove grading papers..._," he thought as he reached for the envelope and a letter opener...

[_OOC: Opening and reading the telegram_]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

Carter opens the telegram and it reads.

*World Wide Telegraph Service* 
Hudson Terminal, 30 Church Street
New York, USA

TO: JOHN CARTER 
HAVE INFORMATION CONCERNING CARLYLE EXPEDITION STOP NEED RELIABLE INVESTIGATIVE TEAM STOP ARRIVE JANUARY 15 STOP  
SIGNED JACKSON ELIAS


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, Jackson Elias, you have not heard from him in about 8 months or so. He is a good friend, even though months and sometimes years seperate one meeting from the other. His writings characterize and analyse death cults and how they use fear to manipulate it's followers. A skeptic, Elias has never found proof of supernatural powers, magic, or dark gods. Elias is tough, stable, and punctual, unafraid of brawls or officials. His well researched books always seem to reflect first-hand experience, such as the time he infiltrated a modern-day Thuggee cult in India. You have colaborated with him on several of his books; _The Smoking Heart_, a study of historical and modern day Central American death cults, and _Skulls Along the River_, which exposed a headhunter cult in the Amazon basin. All his books are published by Prospero Press of New York City, and all were edited by it's owner/editor, Jonah Kensington. Kensington is a good friend of Jackson Elias and knows you well.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 17, 2003)

As the Professor finishes reading the telegram a broad grin crosses his face.  "Elias!" he shouted.  He looked down at his desk and picked up Townstead's paper. "Thank the Maker, I'm saved from the likes of you, Mr. Townstead!" he said happily as he threw the paper aside.

Mrs. Plum stuck her head in the door.

"Professor, did you call..."

"Mrs. Plum - great!  Please inform my department head I'll be needing some time to investigate another of Mr. Elias' leads."

Mrs. Plum nodded as she left.

_"Investigative team?" he thought.  "The Carlyle Expedition? What does Elias have up his sleeve this time?  No matter. It seems I have three days to assemble a team - and I know just who to ask."_

[_OOC: The professor is heading to Mr. Anderson's resturant to recruit him and see if he knows any other likely candidates for an expedition._]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> _"Investigative team?" he thought.  "The Carlyle Expedition? What does Elias have up his sleeve this time? _ [/B]



 You seem to remember something about a "Carlyle Expedition" that was lost in Africa about 5 or 6 years ago. It was all in the papers at the time.
 Also you remember a catholic priest who lives in Greenwich Village that Elias consulted with about two years ago on a exorcism of all things. Elias had alot of praise for that priest's sharp mind. You believe his name was Father Savino.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 17, 2003)

[_OOC: I guess it's lucky that Columbia is uptown, Greenwich Village is mid-town, and Mr. Anderson's resturant is downtown...)_

The Professor huddles against the cold as he sees a cab drive by, and tries to flag it down.  The taxi comes to a screeching halt in front of him. _"Hmm. First try. This must be my lucky day, "_ the professor thought as he entered the taxi.

"Where to, pal?"

The professor was about to tell the driver to head downtown when he remembered Father Savino. _"Elias couldn't say enough nice things about him,"_ the Professor recalled.  _"Especially about his sharp mind and deductive skills..."_

The Professor tells the driver to head to the Village, and Father Savino's church.

_[OOC: When the Professor arrives, he'll find Fr. Savino and show him the telegram.]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 17, 2003)

Your taxi drops you off in front of Saint Catherine's catholic church in Greenwich Village. As your enter, you see a middle aged priest sweeping the floor of the entrance.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe sighed audibly, looking around the interior of the small church that was like a second, or maybe even first, home to him.  He couldn't help but once again marvel at the road he had travelled in becoming a priest.  From boxer to psychologist to priest.  Not the progression that most of his colleagues had taken, that was certain.

Inside the church, the shadows were already starting to lengthen as the winter daylight began to fade.  He knew that it would be a cold walk home this night.

With these mundane thoughts flowing through his head, he picked his broom back up and once again set to the task of sweeping the foyer area.  So lost in thought was he that he barely noticed when the door opened and a young gentleman stepped inside.

"Welcome to Saint Catherine's my son.  What can I do for you?" Joe asked putting the broom aside.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 18, 2003)

After the priest's greeting, Professor Carter steps into the vestibule of the chruch and removes his hat.  

"Good afternoon, Father.  My name is John Carter.  I'm looking for Father Savino.  It's a matter of some importance."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe raises his eyebrows a bit in suprise.  "Well, you've found him.  I'm Father Savino," the priest says, "although I'm not sure what pressing matter could possibly need my attention these days, unless it is a matter of faith."

Joe picks the broom back up.  "I'm just finishing up here for the day.  Come back to my office Mr. Carter and we'll talk, unless a confessional is the more appropriate location for what you have to tell me."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 18, 2003)

Professor Carter smiles. _"It definitely must be my lucky day."_

"Your office will do fine, " Carter says as he extends his hand.  "I'm pleased to finally make your acquaintance.  Our mutual friend Jackson Elias has spoken very highly of you."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2003)

The priest shakes Carter's extended hand.  "Elias?  Oh yes, Jackson Elias," Joe says as he leads Carter to his tiny office in the back of the church, "I haven't heard from him in nearly two years."  Joe pauses as they reach his office and he snaps on the lamp on his desk, shedding some light on the shadow-filled room, all the while wondering how much this man Carter knows about the event from two years ago that caused he and Elias to become aquainted.

Sitting down behind his desk, he offers a chair on the other side to Carter.  "So, you were saying that Jackson Elias mentioned me to you?  What's all this about Mr. Carter?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 18, 2003)

Carter removes his coat, places it in his lap as he sits down and says "Thank you."  

"I don't wish to take up too much of you time, Father so I'll be brief.  As I've said my name is John Carter.  I'm a Professor of Anthropology at Columbia University and a friend of Jackson Elias.  He and I have collaborated on some books, and sometimes help each other out with research or field work."

"That relationship is what brings me to your office today.  Do you remember the Carlyle Expedition, Father?  It was in all the papers a few years ago.  They headed  to Africa, and were not seen again.  It seems our mutual friend, Mr. Elias, has uncovered information regarding this doomed expedition," Carter says as he hands Father Savino the telegram.

"He asked me to assemble an investigative team to undoubtedly follow the leads he's uncovered.  Are you interested?  Jackson spoke highly of you so I'm sure you'll be a great asset if you accompany us."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe takes the telegram and reads it, pausing afterwards in thought.  "Yes, I remember reading about the Carlyle Expedition.  What exactly is it that Mr. Elias thinks he knows about the fate of that party?  He wants you to assemble a team to investigate his leads?  And this will require going over to Africa I assume?"

Joe leans back in his chair, managing to look unsure and excited at the same time.   After several minutes of quiet, he leans forward again.  "Its been a long time since I've had any adventure or excitement in my life.  Believe me, when I was a bit younger, I went for this kind of thing all the time.  Heck, I was a boxer in my early twenties, I sailed to New York from Naples, I was nearly killed by a car...but Africa?  You've given me a great deal to think about Mr. Carter but I suppose you need an answer relatively quickly.  My life of late has been about ministering to the faithful and that is the only thing that gives me pause in accepting your offer."  Again Joe pauses, rubbing his graying temples.  After a few more minutes of silence, he continues.  "I'm fairly certain that the Catholic leadership will be able to temporarily fill my position here.  In fact, at a larger church downtown, Saint Michaels, there is an assistant Priest, recently ordained.  Tom O'Dwyer I believe his name is.  He would probably do nicely in my absence.  Allright  Mr. Carter, I'm in.  I'll need a day or two to make arrangements here.  What's our next step?  I assume that there will be others invited into the team?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 18, 2003)

"Excellent, Father.  I'm glad to have you on the team."  The broad grin found its way back to Carter's face.

"Our next step will be to visit a resturant downtown.  I'm an acquaintaince of the owner, a nice English chap.  I talk with him frequently, and I believe he may be able to offer something to our expedition as well."

"I'll hail a taxi while you fetch your coat."

_[OOC: BTW, great pic Toric!!]_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2003)

"Okay, I'll be out in a second," Joe says as Carter disappears back into the church on his way outside to flag down a taxi.  Joe opens the small closet and pulls his coat down from the peg inside and puts it on.  He grabs his hat and scarf and throws those on as well as he makes his way outside.  Although ready for the cold, he is still suprised at the sharpness of it, the way it seems to cut right through him.  Seeing Carter by the curb waiting for a taxi, Joe moves to stand next to him.

"So, does this restaurant we're going to have good food?" Joe asks smiling.  "I'm famished!"

OOC:  Thanks VB!  I thought the picture was a perfect fit for Father Joe.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 18, 2003)

When Professor Carter hails a taxi, one quickly pulls up and then you are off. 
"My lucky day indeed"  thinks Carter. In a few short minutes you arrive at  Ryon's Cafe.  You seem to have missed the lunch  crowd as the resturant is only a quarter full. The smell of cooking steaks wets your appetites.  As you ask after Mr. Anderson, the head waiter sits you in his section next to a par of twins. The more daper of the two sits smoking a cigar over a half eaten plate while the more burly twin digs into his plate of food. At that moment, Mr. Anderson arrives at your table. 

OOC: LOL, great picture! Fits Father Joe perfectly.  Just for your information, Professor Carter knows the twins from a robbery at the college about six months ago. Some aztec pottery was stolen and a reward offered for its return. The twin's returned it a few days later, saying that they had found it in a ally. (they had really taken it from the real thieves and Shorty knowing it's real value figured the best way to get money out of them was to return them for the reward) Professor Carter was impressed with Shorty's knowledge of Archaeology and struck up a casual friendship.


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2003)

"Ah, Professor Carter. The usual, I suppose? I have just finished serving another pair of American philistines at another table. They sprayed salt on their steaks like a snowstorm in Copenhagen," says Thomas, gesturing agitatedly. He notices Carter's guest.

"Welcome to our humble cafe, Father. We do have some a divine pork roast, coupled with a pair of honest Irish potatoes. And some divine Indian teas." He puts down the menu.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 18, 2003)

Joe listens as the restaurant owner gives him a rundown on some of the interesting food choices they have.  Without looking at the menu, he says "That roast pork and potatoes sounds fine, along with one of those Indian teas, whichever one you recommend with the pork."

After ordering, Joe decides to wait and let Professor Carter explain what they are here for.  He sits back and eyes the pair at the next table, so alike and yet so different at the same time.

[OOC:  Great start to the game everyone.  This is gonna be a lot of fun!]


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 18, 2003)

"Mr. Anderson. It's a pleasure to see you again." Carter stands up, offers Mr. Anderson his hand and a seat.

"I'm afraid today's visit is more business than pleasure.  I've heard from Jackson Elias... Father, would you please show Mr. Anderson the telegram? Thank you.  As you can see, it seems Jackson has uncovered some information regarding the fate of  the Carlyle Expedition, and would like an investigative team to check it out.  Since I am aware of your relationship with Jackson, I thought you a natural choice for this expedition."

"You don't have to decide right away, but as you can see the team must be assemeled by the 15th.  Now if you'll excuse me, I think I see two other prospects."

Carter gets up from the table, and whispers to Fr. Savino _"Thomas is a capable cook, but chronically under-seasons his creations.  Trust me.  You'll need salt - just don't let him see you."_

Carter then heads over to the twin's table.

"Ahh.  The brothers Gilladh.  How are you?  I didn't think to see you two again after the... _pottery affair_.  'Shorty' isn't it? If my memory serves me, your knowledge of ancient artifacts is impressive, and I believe your brother's special brand of 'diplomacy' may come in handy."

"How would you two like a job?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 18, 2003)

Thomas Anderson reads the note and says, "Yes it is intriguing to me. I will be there on the 15th. I've had enough of serving culinary philistines," he says.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 19, 2003)

"Bah, Teach you know my name, see.  What you need?" Shorty says non-shalant.  Seeming to feign intrest he reaches into his coat pocket to grab out a small object and toss it in the air with one hand and catch it, while rolling the cigar in his lips with the other hand.  "You need more facts about these?" Shorty says refering to the item.  " You know what they are?  Well they are exactly that, see.  It is an Egyptian statue of Houras.  One day me bro'ter and me were _talking_ to a guy and very kindly offered it to me.  Over a century old, see?" 

Shorty tosses and catches it a few times with one hand the puts it in his pocket again.  "So what did you say you needed?" 






Statue in pocket


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 19, 2003)

"I _need_ men of your.... talents.  I have a friend that claims to  have information regarding the doomed Carlyle Expedition.  As you have an archaeological background, I trust you know of it.  I've been charged with assembling a party to investigate the validity of this information (_OOC: At least I think that's where this is going..._).  I'd like you and your brother to join the expedition.  Why don't you two come and join my friends over at the next table, and I'll answer any questions you may have.."

The Professor smiles and gestures over to the table Mr. Anderson and Father Savino are seated at.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 19, 2003)

Joe sits at his table watching Professor Carter work on recruiting the men at the next table.  He was amazed that such a young man seemed to know so many people.  Not that the few people he had seen Carter talking to was a large number but in such a short span of time, the number of aquaintances he had was somewhat astounding.  As a priest, Joe himself had become aquainted with an enormous number of people over the years but Carter seemed to exude enthusiasm and was quite amiable, which was most likely a couple of the reasons people liked the man.

Joe took a closer look at the two chaps Carter was talking to, wondering how they had become aquainted with the professor, although the one talking to Carter was tossing some trinket, maybe an idol of some sort.  That would maybe explain how the professor was involved with him, if the object was some sort of archeological relic or something.

Joe sipped his Indian tea, marvelling at the exquisite taste of it, and knowing that if the food was half as good, he was in for an excellent meal.  He continued to listen to Carter talk to one of the twins, and as time passed, found himself becoming more excited by the minute about the adventure that lay ahead.


----------



## Krug (Jan 19, 2003)

_As a waiter, Thomas really doesn't have the luxury or bad form to sit down right now. _

Thomas attends to the orders. The cafe is still rather busy. Everything would become clear soon, he was sure. Right now, the biggest concern on his mind that the food be excellent. The cafe certainly would miss him, he thought. He wondered if he would come back after the adventure that undoubtedly lay before him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 19, 2003)

Shorty's brother glances to the Professoor, mumbles a kind greeting  through a mouth full of food and continues to eat.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 20, 2003)

"Common brot'er, let us behold the marvels that teach has in store for us at the table."  Shorty states elbowing his brother in the ribs.  "You can bring your food with you, let's go!" 

Shorty and his brother join the preist and the prof. at the table.

"Ev'nin padre.  I am 'Shorty' and this is my brot'er Hamish.  Not as perty as I, but still can get a job done for ye, see." Shorty elbows his brother again. "Say 'lo to the padre brother!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 20, 2003)

Hamish audibly gulps his food, but there was too much to swallow and he winces as it goes down.

"Begs ya pardon there. Glad to meet your good selves. Like me brother says, we can make up for what each uvver don't have. He gots the know-how, I gots the do-how," he says proudly.

He wipes his hands on a napkin and offers his hand to the others to shake.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 21, 2003)

"Good evening Shorty," Joe replies, shaking the man's hand, "and good evening to you as well Hamish."  With the formalities out of the way, Joe sits back and marvels at the group that has so far been assembled to assist Jackson Elias.  He couldn't help but think that this was going to be a very interesting engagement indeed.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 21, 2003)

Shorty shakes Joe's hand and then leans back a bit, noticing that his brother has returned to eating, he decides to cut to the chase.

"So, teach...  What is your proposition?  Giv 'e all the bloody details."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 21, 2003)

Carter swings a chair around from another table and sits down.

"The details?  I'm afraid you know everything I do at this point.  It appears we'll have to wait until the 15th to hear any more."

_Carter looks around the table.  So this is the "expedition": a priest, a restauranteur, two criminals, and myself.  Who said anthropology isn't fun?_


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 21, 2003)

"So what we just going to sit here 'ill then?  I say that I goes to the library to figure out what this Carlyle Expedition is exactly so we know mores whats we gettin into,see. Hamish you with me or them for the time?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 21, 2003)

Thomas Anderson has a spring in his step. He is excited about the prospect of adventure and leaving the restaurant. He makes sure that the priest and the professor are well attended to, though he wonders why they seem to be conversing so deeply with the two thugs at the next table...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2003)

"Oim wif you Shorty, unless thems fellows has got something they needs me doin, I'm there all tha way," Hamish says after downing the last of his meal.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 22, 2003)

"Yous got some crumbs on you." Shorty says pointing down to Hamish's suit coat.  

"Ok Teach, I am heading to the library for a bit.  I also need some time to ... tie up some _loose ends_ 'ith me bro'ter before we head out.  If you need to find me you can check the library, other than that I say that we meet back here before we depart. I like to know what I am getting into before I get into it. What you think Teach?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 22, 2003)

"That seems like a good idea." Carter stands up from the table and puts on his coat.  "We'll meet back here the afternoon of the 15th, hopefully with Jackson Elias - I hope he knows he's buying lunch!"

"I should be getting back anyway.  Thoser papers aren't going to grade themselves.  If you should need to get in touch with me before the 15th, please call my office at Columbia.  Father, care to share a taxi?"

_[OOC: When Carter returns to Columbia, he'll read up on the Carlyle Expedition (take 20 on a Research check) and contact Jonah Kensington to see if Elias has contacted him, as well as pumping him for information the Research check may not have uncovered.)]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 22, 2003)

*Febuary 14th, 1925* 
*8:35 PM* 

Professor Carter was smoking his pipe by the fireplace, with a good book, Jackson Elias' _Son's Of Death_. It is pretty amazing how he infiltrated that Thuggee cult. You don't know if it was bravery or shear stubbornness. The telephone rings and you jump. Lifting the phone off the receiver, you say "Hello".  The familar voice Jackon Elias answers. "Thank God, John, I hoped you were home." You can detect a hint of fear in his voice. You don't  remember every seeing Jackson afraid before. "I don't have much time, have you gotten a team together? You have! Great, I am going to need all the help I can get. I am on to something big. I...well....*sob*....Sorry, I just have been on the go and I am badly in need of some rest." The line seems dead for almost half a minute. "Carter! Meet me at my hotel. It's the Chelsea Hotel, room 4B, tomorrow around 7:00 PM. I have some errands to run, but I should be back by then. Oh, I know I said I would be in on the 15h but the ship arrived a day early. Well I have to run. See you tomorrow." With that the line goes dead.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 22, 2003)

*January 15th, 1925* 
*5:10 PM    Ryon's Cafe.* 

Smoke drifts above the table in the back of Ryon's. A waiter, picks up the plates and used silverware from the table.  Five people sit around it, a priest, a professor, a pair of twins, and a daper english man. The professor speaks up. "Here is the information that Shorty and I were able to dig up on the Carlyle Expedition." Several sets of newspaper clipping and a photo lay scatterd on the table. 








Big Apple Dateline 

ROGER CARLYLE, the playboy whom everyone knows - or knows about - is quietly leaving New Yawk tomorrow to check out the tombs of Egypt!  You've seen the cuties ROGER has found in the nightspots.  Who can doubt he'll dig up someone - er, something - equally fabulous from the Egyptian sands? 

-KNICKERBOCKER JOURNAL, April 4,1919 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CARLYLE EXPEDITION DEPARTS FOR ENGLAND 

Led by the fabulously wealthy wealthy playboy, Roger Carlyle, the Carlyle expedition departed this morning for Southampton aboard the luxury British steamship Imperial Standard. 

Contrary to earlier reports, the expedition will perform research in London under the ausoices of the Penhew Foundation before continuing to Egypt nexct month. 

Readers may recall the enormous party which Mr. Carlyle, now 24, gave at the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel upon reaching his majority.  Since then, scandals and indelicate behavior have become Carlyle's trademark, but he has never become tarnished in the eyes of Manhattanites. 

Members of the expedition have been reluctant to reveal their purpose in Egypt. 

OTHER EXPEDITION MEMBERS 

Renowned Egyptologist Sir Aubrey Penhew is assistant leader of the expedition and in charge of excavations. 

Dr. Robert Huston, a fashionable "Freudian" psychologist, accompanies the expedition to pursue parallel researches into ancient pictographs. 

Miss Hypatia Masters, linked in the past to Carlyle, will act as photographer and archivist. 

Mr. Jack Brady, intimate to Mr. Carlyle, accompanies the group as general factotum. 

Additional members may be secured in London. 

-NEW YORK TIMES, April 5,1919 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

CARLYLE DEPARTS EGYPT 

CAIRO (AP)-Sir Aubrey Penhew, temporary spokesman for the Carlyle Expedition, indicated Monday that the leaders are taking ship to East Aftica for a well-earned rest.'  Sir Aubrey debunked rumors that the expedition had dis- covered clues to the legendary wealth of the lost mines of King Solomon, maintaining that the party was going on safari "in respite from our sandy labors."  Roger Carlyle, wealthy New York leader of the expedition, was unavailable for comment, still suffering from his recent sunstroke.  Discussing that unfortunate incident, local experts declared Egypt entirely too hot for Anglo-Saxons at this time of year, and suggested that the young American had not been well-served by his democratic enthusiasm, rumored to have led him to personally wield pick and shovel. 

 -NEW YORK TIMES, July 3,1919 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

IMPORTANT VISITORS ARRIVE IN EAST AFRICA 

MOMBASA (Reuters) - Leading members of an American archeological expedition arrived here on holiday from digs in Egypt's Nile Valley. 

Our Under-Secretary, Mr. Royston Whittingdon, held a welcoming dinner for them at Collingswood House, where the wit of Sir Aubrey Penhew, expedition leader, was much in evidence. 

Accompanying Sir Aubrey are two Americans, youthful financier Roger Carlyle and medical doctor Robert Huston. 

The party leaves inland tomorrow, for Nairobi and hunting. 

-NEW YORK TIMES, July 24,1919 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

CARLYLE EXPEDITION FEARED LOST 

MOMBASA (Reuters) - Uplands police representatives today asked for public assistance concerning the disappearance of the Carlyle expedition.  No word of the party has been received in nearly two months. 

The group includes wealthy Manhattan playboy Roger Carlyle and three other American citizens, as well as respected Egyptologist Sir Aubrey Penhew of the United Kingdom. 

The expedition left Nairobi on August 3, ostensibly on camera safari, but rumor insisted that they were actually after legendary Biblical treasures. 

Carlyle and his party reportedly intended to explore portions of the Great Rift Valley, to the northwest of Nairobi. 

-NEW YORK TIMES, Oct. 15,1919 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ERICA CARLYLE ARIVES IN AFRICA 

MOMBASA (Reuters) - In response to clues, Miss Erica Carlyle, sister to the American leader of the lost Carlyle Expedition, arrived in port today aboard the Egyptian vessel Fount of Life. 

Several Kikuyu-villager reports recently have been received concerning the putative massacre of unnamed Europeans near Aberdare Forest. 

Miss Carlyle declared her intention to find her brother, regardless of the effort needed.  She brought with her the nucleus of a large expedition. 

Detailing agents to coordinate supply and other activities with Colony representatives, Miss Carlyle and the remainder of her party depart for Nairobi tomorrow. 

Her companion, Mrs. Victoria Post, indirectly emphasized Miss Carlyle's purposefulness by recounting the rigors of the voyage aboard the Semite ship. 

-NEW YORK TIMES, March 11,1920 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 

CARLYLE MASSACRE CONFIRMED 

NAIROBI (Reuters) - The massacre of the long-missing Carlyle expedition was confirmed today by district police representatives. 

Roger Carlyle, New York's rollicking playboy, is counted among the missing. 

Authorities blame hostile Nandi tribesmen for the shocking murders.  Remains of at least two dozen expedition members and bearers are thought found in several concealed grave sites. 

Erica Carlyle, Roger Carlyle's sister and apparent heiress to the Carlyle family fortune, led the dangerous search for her brother and his party.  She credited Kikuyu tribesmen for the discovery, though Colonial police actually found the site. 

Among other expedition members believed lost are Sir Aubrey Penhew, noted Egyptologist'; New York socialite Hypatia Masters, and Dr. Robert Huston.  Many bearers are also reported dead. 

-NEW YORK TIMES, May 24,1920 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

MURDERERS HANGED 

NAIROBI (Reuters) - Five Nandi tribesmen, convicted ringleaders of the vicious Carlyle Expedition massacre, were executed this morning after a short, expertly-conducted trial. 

To the end, the tribesmen stubbornly refused to reveal where they had hidden the bodies of the white leaders of the expedition.  Mr. Harvis, acting for the Colony, implied throughout the trial that the massacre was racial in motivation, and that the fair-skinned victims were taken to a secret location, there to suffer the most savage treatment. 

Miss Erica Carlyle, defeated in her efforts to rescue her brother, left several weeks ago, but is surely comforted now by the triumph of justice. 

-NEW YORK TIMES, June 19,1920 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 23, 2003)

The Professor leans back in his chair and spreads his arm out toward the table.  

"Well, there it is, " he said with a sigh.  "A grisly end no doubt, but the wilds of Africa can be very dangerous."  

The Professor looks at his watch and then looks nervously toward the door, half-expecting to see Jackson walk in the resturant. "I hope Elias is OK.   He mentioned the 15th in his telegram - I assumed he'd make contact with me by now.  Is there a phone here? I'd like to call my secretary and see if Jackson called in my absence."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 23, 2003)

"Well, that's quite the story," Joe says after reading the assembled stories and looking at the picture.  "Question now is, what exactly does Jackson Elias know about this expedition that ended in murder?  Professor Carter, have you heard from Elias at all since the 12th?  Is he meeting us here?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 23, 2003)

Hamish racks his brain for a moment, you could almost swear a lightbulb was going to appear over his head afterwards.

"Me thinks he's found treasure," he says.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 23, 2003)

OOC: Everyone, check the last post on page one. Elias did contact the Professor.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 23, 2003)

_[OOC: Duh! ]_

The Professor gets up to use the phone, then smacks his forehead and sits back down.

"I don't know where my head is these days.  Jackson called me yesterday.  We're to meet him at the Chelsea Hotel, room 4B at 7pm.  I hope he's OK - he sounded quite upset when I talked to him.  Very uncharacteristic for our friend Mr. Elias..."

_[Semi-OOC: Since it's 5PM now, Carter suggests everyone stays here, hangs out a little, eat some dinner, and then head over to the hotel together.]_


----------



## Krug (Jan 23, 2003)

Thomas scans the papers. "Ah yes the Carlyle expedition. Probably murdered by thugs they be. Never did find mummies intriguing. All those bodies wrapped up and rotting... you never know what got in them. We don't let Egyptians come and dig in our cemetries would we?"


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 23, 2003)

"Well at least we know that we dont have to go to Egypt, see." Shorty states looking over te research again.  

"I do wonder what we are looking for.  It seems like after this much time has passed that body location will be difficult, and I don't see why you would want me skills on this trip.  Although I do understand why Hamish is here."  He says winking at his brother.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 24, 2003)

Hamish grins and pats something under his jacket.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 24, 2003)

After finishing his dinner Shorty looks around then proclaims.

"I think that is about time to head to the hotel, see.  We all ready?  How we getting there?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 24, 2003)

"Chelsea isn't too tar from where we are now.  We can squeeze into a taxi, or we can walk.  However, with the weather being what it is, I propose the former."


----------



## Krug (Jan 24, 2003)

"Wheels it shall be. Two taxis I suggest, sir?" Thomas opens the door for the others, once more into his butler mode.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 25, 2003)

Joe piles into a taxi with the others, eager with anticipation to get started on whatever adventure these next days will bring...


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 25, 2003)

"Broter, you and I in the second one back.  So we's can keep an eye on the first one, see?' Shorty says to his brother as he directs them to the second taxi that pulls up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 25, 2003)

"Thats good thinkin Shorty," Hamish replies as he gets in.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 25, 2003)

Carter climbs into the first taxi and instructs the driver to head to the Chelsea Hotel.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 26, 2003)

Your intrepid group hails a pair of taxis. With the heavy traffic, you reach the Chelsea Hotel a few minutes after seven. Snow flakes being to drift lazily down as you enter the hotel. The fierce wind has subsided but it is still bitterly cold. With a sign of relief, you enter the warm lobby of the hotel. The desk manager directs you to the second floor and you quickly find room 4B. Your group now stands before the door.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 26, 2003)

"This guy knows you teach." Shorty says nudging the professor towards the door. "Why don't you knock?"


----------



## Krug (Jan 26, 2003)

Thomas Anderson is pretty impatient. 
"They've undoubtedly hired some third-rate broadway actor to take my job back at the cafe. So lets hope it leads somewhere," he says.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 26, 2003)

*"This guy knows you teach." Shorty says nudging the professor towards the door. "Why don't you knock?"*

Professor Carter knocks on the door.  "Jackson? It's John.  I've come with the assembled expedition..."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 26, 2003)

A few seconds of silence linger after you knock and call out. It streches into a minute as you get no response.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 26, 2003)

Carter pus his ear to the door and tries to hear any sound in the room _[OOC: Listen +4]_.  As he is listening, he tries the doorknob.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 26, 2003)

As Professor Carter puts his ear to the door, he hears movement from inside the room and the sound of something falling to the floor. Trying the door knob, you find it locked.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 26, 2003)

Carter stands back from the door.  "I don't like this one bit.  I heard movement, and something dropping inside, and the door's locked.  Hamish or Shorty, see if you can get this door open."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 26, 2003)

Father Joe stands back from the hotel room door a bit, glancing at the two brothers.  He has no doubt that either of them, particularly Hamish, would be able to knock the door off its hinges.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

*Hinges schminges!*

Shorty looks into the key hole pushing past the Teach and with something small and metal attempts to open it up. _[open lock +5]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 28, 2003)

Working with cool efficency, Shorty bends over the lock and with a audible click the door opens. Inside the room, the group is shocked to see a man sprawled on the bed. Blood is splattered on the sheets and walls. His chest has been hacked open and a bloody symbol carved in his head.





Next to the bedside dresser, a thin poorly dressed black man is rummaging through the drawer. He wears a repulsive cermonial headpiece with a dangling red strip protruding from the forehead. Hearing the door open, he turns with a machete in hand. A second dirty white man in a shabby suit and wearing the same terrible headpiece is searching a desk on the far wall. He picks up a machete from the desk as well. 


OOC: Everyone made their sanity checks to see the body. 
Init:
Thomas Anderson      19
Hamish                       18
Black Thug #1             18
Shorty                         13
Professor  Carter          9
White Thug  #2            7
Father Joe                    2

Go ahead an post your action and don't worry about posting in init. order.


----------



## Krug (Jan 28, 2003)

"Oh my mother of..." Thomas takes out his gun and fires at Black Thug #1. "What in God's name!?!"

_edited: Used one too many mothers.  _


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 28, 2003)

Shorty saw the men first so knowing that is now sneaking back in the crowd of his group and attempting to take full cover from the fight that is sure to ensue.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 28, 2003)

"Great Maker! Elias..."

Carter, wishing he'd brought his revolver with him, grabs a chair and uses it as a club on the white thug.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 28, 2003)

Father Joe makes the sign of the cross on himself upon seeing the body on the bed.  He then gets out of the way to allow those more skilled in such matters take care of the thugs rummaging through the room.  It has been quite a few years since he boxed but he will wait in the hallway and will attempt to subdue either of the thugs with his fists if they try to flee the scene.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 29, 2003)

Hamish frowns, and his forehead creases as he reaches into his coat and removes a Colt 1911.

"I'll handle this," he says calmly.

He fires once at Black Thug #1.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 29, 2003)

Almost as one, Thomas and Hamish draw and fire their pistols at the knife weilding man by the bed. The man spins and crumples to the ground as he is hit in the shoulder and chest. 
Shorty backs out of the way while Professor Carter with a cry charges into the room. Carter then grabs a chair and branishes it at the white man behind the desk. 
Just after Professor Carter moves into the room. A third black man who was hiding just behind the doorway emerges with a bloody machete in hand and he blocks the doorway. Crying out in some foreign tongue he hacks at Hamish. The blade barely misses as the surprised Hamish steps back. 
The white man behind the desk steps around and cuts at Professor Carter. His long knife cuts a gash in the Professor's arm (2 points of damage).

OOC:  Init. Order 
Thomas Anderson 19
Hamish 18
Black Thug #1 Dead
Shorty 13
Professor Carter 9
White Thug #2 7
Black Thug #3 7
Father Joe 2


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

Thomas shoots at the black thug. "Down with you, you devil worshipping cur!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 29, 2003)

OOC: Thomas, the new black thug #3 is in the door way and blocking your shot at the white thug. You could still make the shot but you would be at a minus 4 to hit.


----------



## Krug (Jan 29, 2003)

_edited original post.  _


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 29, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> * "Down with you, you devil worshipping cur!" *




OOC: Got to love it . Thats bonus exp if I ever heard it!


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 29, 2003)

Carter winces and cries out in pain as the machete cuts into his arm.  He moves back, allowing someone with a gun a clear shot at the thug.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 29, 2003)

Shorty, seeing Hamish and Teach getting harrased by the man with the machettie leaps at him (well not _actually_ leaping more like rushing) and attempts to disarm the weapon.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jan 30, 2003)

While keeping an eye on the room where the gun battle is taking place, Joe also keeps watch on the hallway, knowing it won't be long before the gunfire is heard by others and they come to investigate.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"Stay away from my BRO'TER!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

With a loud bang, Thomas's gun goes off! The machete weilding madman infront of him is blown back and falls moaning to the floor. He cluches at a the hole blown in his stomach and lies still. 

Hamish seeing a opening steps over the body and brings his large pistol to bear on the man attacking Professor Carter. A second bang erupts but the bullet strikes the wall behind the thug a couple feet to the left of the man's head. 

Shorty, who was about to spring at the man in the door way moves in behind his brother ready to give any aid he can. 

Professor Carter backs away from his assailant and raises the chair to strike if need be. (OOC: Carter can move back and hold a half action)

The shabby looking white man looks around. His eyes dart panicky about. With a rush he runs towards a open window by the bed. As he passes the Professor, Carter brings down the chair across his head. It breaks and the thug falls to the ground. 

Out in the hallway, a balding middle aged man in a undershirt and pants sticks his head out into the hall. "What in Sam Hill is going on??" he says to Father Joe.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"Close the door padre!!!  Get in here." Shorty calls out to Father Joe in the hallway upon hearing the other voice. 

Shorty continues to assalt the man.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

Shorty moves up and begins to kick the moaning man on the ground. After a few blows, the man stops moaning and lays still.


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

"Stupid basterd! Stay down."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jan 31, 2003)

Carter drops the remains of the chair, finds a towel and uses it to bandage his arm.

"Thank you, Hamish.  It appears it was good judgement to ask you and your brother along on this little expedition."

Once convinced the thugs are not getting up, Carter starts looking about the room, and examines the symbol carved into the man's head _(OOC: I'm assuming "the man" is Elias)_.

_(OOC: Search +6 on the room, Knowledge [occult] +7 to try and ID the symbol)_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jan 31, 2003)

Professor Carter moves over to the bed and is sicken to see the look of terror on Jackson's dead face. Looking at the symbol carved into his forehead.






 You are unable to identify it. Though it looks like Elias was killed in some ritualistic manner. 

(OOC: I will wait for a couple of people to post before I give the results of your search of the room)


----------



## Shapermc (Jan 31, 2003)

After another kick for good measure Shorty tells Hamish to tie up the unconscious man.  "Hamish make sure you don't touch anything, you know them rats at the precint are looking.. just dont touch anything, see.  If we don't find anything soon just grab all the stuff and wwe can look at it else where.  Lets do this fast." 

Shorty then proceeds to search the room, avoiding the _gore_.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 1, 2003)

Joe looks at the balding man who just opened the door and then looks back into the room where the fight was apparently ending.

"Sir, I suggest you return to your room and lock the door.  Dangerous men...murderers...are afoot in this hotel.  The situation seems to be coming under control with the help of...professionals...but could still be hazardous."

Then, not waiting for the man to answer, Joe enters the room and closes the door.

Joe moves to the body of Elias, holding back the urge to vomit, and takes a closer look, particularly at the symbol on his head.  (OOC:  any chance Joe's occult knowledge skill would be able to identify the symbol?)

After that, Joe will take a look at the headpieces that the thugs were wearing to see if he can identify those.


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Thomas starts searching the room, absent-mindedly tidying up as he goes along. "I suppose we should call the police." He looks at the two brothers. "If the two of you wouldn't mind."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 1, 2003)

As the group of you search the room, you find several things of interest. Stuffed into the pockets of the murderers are several pieces of paper, two business cards, and a photograph. On the desk, Father Joe finds a flyer that is placed in the middle of a book. 

*The match box*





*A business card*





*The other business card*
Emerson Imports

648 West 47th Street
New York, New York
Telephone: HA 6-3900

Handwritten on the back: Silas N'Kwane


*The Photograph*





*A letter*
_                                                                                        Cairo, Egypt 
                                                                    3 January, 1919 

Dear Mr. Carlyle: 

I am informed that you seek certain knowledge of our land and can perhaps aid you in this.  In my possession are singular curios which I most happily believe of interest.  These I willingly send for your consideration, if a price can be agreed upon.  Naturally they are ancient and must command a goodly sum.  I will arrange matters to your satisfaction when your agent calls at my shop, in the Street of the Jackals in the Old Quarter. 


Until then I remain your most humble servant,         

      Faraz Najir 
_

*A Letter*
On Harvard letterhead:

Nov. 7, 1924

Mr. Jackson Elias
c o Prospero House Publishers
Lexington Avenue, New York City

Dear Mr. Elias,

The book about which you inquired is no longer in our collection.  The information you seek may be found here in other volumes.  If you will contact me upon arrival, I will be most happy to further assist you.

As Always,

Miriam Atwright 

*A Flyer*
Tonight Only

"The Cult of Darkness in Polynesia & the Southwest Pacific"

a two-hour lecture with slides delivered by Prof. Anthony Cowles, Ph.D.

of the the University of Sydney (Australia) and presently Locksley Fellow of Polynesian Esoterica at Miskatonic University (Arkham)

Schuyler Hall, NYU

8 PM

Tonight Only


Father Joe is unable to identify the symbol and the head dresses are completely unknown.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 1, 2003)

Hamish looks to Carter and grins reassuringly.

"Always a pleasure, m'lord," he says.

Completely uncaring of the violence he puts his gun away and binds the unconsious with any kind of cord or fabric within reach.

"Hey Bro'ter, thanks for the help there, but we gotsa 'member to bring 'at piece 'o yours next time. Clear a room wit dat, heh," he mentions.


----------



## Krug (Feb 1, 2003)

Thomas looks at the clues, a bit dazed from all the blood. "Today as in Tonight? Well I suppose we have to interrogate our last 'cur'."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 3, 2003)

After looking over all the business cards, letters and various papers, Joe turns to the rest of the group.  "Quite a bit of information to absorb.  Looks like several leads that we could follow to figure out what Elias was up to or what he wanted us for.  But first we should probably notify the authorities as to what occurred here, unless here is some objection?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2003)

"Well I don't, but that means we have to turn over this man before we have time to interrogate him. I suspect that bald headed man might have called the police already as well, and catching us here with all this around us will be hard to explain," he says.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 3, 2003)

"Well, its best that me and me bro'ter don't come into contact with those law types," Hamish says, "Theyz got a bit of a grudge against us two."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 3, 2003)

Satisfied there are no more clues to me found, Carter turns to look at the mangled corpse of Jackson Elias and lets out a pained sigh.

_Elias, you couldn't help sticking your nose in places it didn't belong.  I'm going to miss you..._

Carter wipes his eye, stands, and turns to face the dead and unconscious thugs on the floor.

"I agree with Hamish.  I think it's time for the brothers Gilladh to excercise the better part of valor as it were, and leave.  We should set up a place to meet, though.  Perhaps the lecture tonight?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 3, 2003)

"And what to do with our unconscious friend, here?  As Mr. Anderson said, the police will want him, but we need a chance to interrogate him.  Perhaps we should rouse him?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2003)

Thomas nods, sighing at the carnage. "Lets rouse him." He slaps the cultist awake a few times. "If the police arrive, Father you will have to try delaying them."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Shorty kicks the unconscious man in the gulliver and shouts "Rase and shine nancy!  Me bor'ter and I's gots some questions for you.  You better give me the answers I want and quick!" At this point Shorty grabs the back of his head and raises it close to his face, enough so that when he speaks and a little spittle flies past his lips they go right on to his fiace. "Wake... Up...!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 3, 2003)

The man's eyes flicker open. They are dull and have the unfocused appearance of a opium addict. On his forehead a large egg sized knot begins to form and long string of spittle drops from his mouth. He begins to giggle. "The faces, the faces, more and more by the day.......eat you up....the faces, the faces...." With that he slumps back into unconsciousness. 

Father Joe, who was standing by the door, hears someone knocking hard on a door down the hall. He can hear a deep male voice calling out. "Open up it's the police!"


----------



## Krug (Feb 3, 2003)

Thomas looks at the man. "Well.. that was helpful. I feel like I stepped into someone else's dream and wonder what happens when he wakes up," he says.

"Well looks like the cops are finally here. Normally as punctual as the royalty. Should we fake a struggle?" Thomas scans the faces of the others.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Shorty looks around at the busted chair and many scattered items all over the room.  No need to _fake_ a struggle.  Just put all the clues in your pockes, see.  No need to have anyone else looking for these."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 3, 2003)

"I agree with Shorty, here.  We've done nothing illegal.  This battle was forced in self defense.  The police will surely see the machete wounds on Elias, and the mechetes our deceased friends are holding here and make the connection."

"I say we let the police in to do their jobs.  We might have to answer a few questions, but maybe we can ask a few also."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

"Just make sure them coppers dont get ahold of our clues, see."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 3, 2003)

Shorty begins to think that after this situation is disfused that they should head to this Miskatonic U and talk to this professior about his lecture, and see if the picture has anything to do with his subjects.  But this is just some thinking.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

With the police outside Hamish gets a little panicky and heads straight for the windows, trying to find a fire escape.

"Bro'ter!" he whispers, "We has got to takes the escape, no coppers, ok?"

Hamish will quietly leave using the fire escape if possible, and wait a floor down for his brother.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

Hamish sees a fire escape just outside the open window and the ladder is extended to the ground.


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

"Off with the two of you scallywags then," says Thomas.

As the police get close, Thomas steps out to the corridor in a dead faint. "The horror... oh.. Jackson!" He stumbles forward in order to block the passage to the door. He bumps the door closed again. "The... the fiends! It's DESPISCABLE! What they've done!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2003)

Hamish heads down the fire escape and waits for Shorty at the bottom.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

As Hamish heads down the fire escape and Thomas goes out into the hallway, Joe turns to the corpse of Elias on the bed.  Never having been much of an actor himself, he figures to let Thomas talk to the police first.  In the meantime, he gives last rites to Elias, and then waits for the police.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 4, 2003)

Carter waits until the twins are out of the window and well down the fire escape before he opens the door.

"Officers! In here please!"


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 4, 2003)

Before leaving the room Shorty grabs all the clues they found and rolles them up tight and puts them in the inside pocket of his suite coat.  Making sure that him and his broter were moving silently and avoiding the sight of unwanted eyes, Shorty descends after seeing that Hamish has made it down safe.  Moving quickly down the ladder, Shorty greets his brother with a quick pat on his shoulder and makes a few hand jestures for him to follow out of site around back.  

After a few misleading turns and twists, the borthers apear across the street from the hotel, leaning on a building.  They wait paitently for their comrads while one of them at all times keeps a look out for the rest of the party.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

As Shorty and Hamish climb out the window and down the fire escape, a black Hudson touring car which was parked nearby speeds of. Shorty catches a brief glance of a thin black man at the wheel. 

Thomas and Professor Carter see a pair of uniformed policemen and a middle aged balding man in a brown suit coming down the hall. The policemen have revolvers drawn. Behind them a man in a undershirt has his head stuck out his door and is looking down the hallway. 

"What's all this then!!" shouts one of the police as they near. They stop infront of the door way with Thomas and Carter, the younger of the two police glances into the room and almost vomits at the sight of Elias on the bed. The older of the policemen calls to the man with them. Mister Young call the station and get some help down there. It's murder alright." and then he turns to Thomas and the Professor. "Ok, come clean! What's going on here?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

Thomas waits for the Professor to speak. _He's the smart one, after all..._

"It's horrid sir. A crime of the most horrible devising..." he says, stepping past the vomit.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 4, 2003)

Carter looks down at the vomit, pulls out a hankerchief and covers his nose as he moves aside so the two officers can enter the room.

"Officers, my name is John Carter.  I am an adjunct professor of anthropology at Columbia University.  These are my associates, Thomas Anderson and Father Savino.  We were summoned here for business reasons by my personal friend, Jackson Elias.  When we arrived, we discovered Mr. Elias was dead and were ruthlessly and viciously attacked by the three ruffians you see here." 

"In the course of self-defense, we were forced to kill two and incapacitate another."  Carter points to the unconscious thug.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

"Well let's see some indentification then." As the policeman looks over your id's he relaxes abit. He takes your statements and a couple more policemen arrive including a dark suited detective. You hear him mumble "Not again!" as he looks at Elias' body. He comes over to you and holds out a hand. "I am Lt. Martin Poole, I take it you arrived just after the poor bugger was butchered?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 4, 2003)

After Carter introruces himself, Thomas will do the same.

"Not again?" Thomas lifts an eyebrow. "You mean this nefarious act has happened before?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

The detective arches a eyebrow. "Yes, it has. This is the ninth such killing in the past two years. They all had that terrible symbol cut into their forehead before they were butchered." He pause to lick his lips "So, you where friends of Mr. Elias then? Would you have any idea why this happened to him? What has he been doing ithese past few days? Did he have anything to do with Voodoo?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 4, 2003)

"Voodoo?" Joe asks.  "I don't know about that.  I didn't know Jackson Elias as well as Professor Carter did."

Joe turns away from the body of Elias and looks at the officers.  "Nine times over the last two years?  Has your investigation turned up what that symbol carved on his head might actually mean?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 4, 2003)

"Father, we believe it to belong to some African cult, possibly Voodoo and those killed were being made examples of. But we can find no connection between the victims. They have been poor, rich, black, white. There seems to be no rhyme or reason other than the symbol and the means of death. "


----------



## Krug (Feb 5, 2003)

Thomas' eyes open wide. _What have I gotten myself into?_


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 5, 2003)

"Voodoo?" Carter said as he looked at Father Joe and half-laughed.  "No, Lieutenant.  Jackson as far as I know had no ties to voodoun, except to study the religion on occasion."

"As for what he's been doing the past few days, your guess is as good as mine.  I hadn't heard from him in a while, then I recieved a business telegram from him 3 days ago, and a phone call on the 14th.  He sounded nervous and scared, but would not say why - only to meet him here tonight."

"If I may ask you a question, Lieutenant - you say this symbol belongs to an African cult.  Have you discovered the identity of the cult in question?  If not, have you tied the cult in with a particular country in Africa?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 5, 2003)

"Well, we have consulted the noted folklorist Dr. Mordecai Lemming on the matter and after some inquires we have linked it to a African death cult which Harlemites refuse to speak. Dr. Lemming says that a Voodoo cult is our most likely culprit."

Lt. Poole jots down something in his notebook. "Well, we seem to have everthing we need at the moment. But we will contact you if we need to ask some further questions. Right now I need to head back to the station with my prisioner." 

A pair of policemen are escorting the captured thug out as he speaks. The man is awake but has a dazed look on his face and a nasty bump on his forehead. 

OOC: at the mention of Mr. Mordecai Lemming, both Father Joe and Professor Carter, remember that he is a eccentric Manhattanite who is said to have a vast knowlege of folklore. Though Professor Carter has heard one of his speaches on the Occult and Dr. Lemming seemed to know little or nothing on the subject. Though that did not stop Dr. Lemming from stating his ideas as facts.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 6, 2003)

The detective stares at you for a few seconds and since you have nothing else to say. As he turns to leave, he says. "Officer Parks will escort you out of the building" A older policeman steps up and will take you down stairs unless you have anything else to do or ask. 


Shorty and Hamish have been watching the police come and go from the Hotel.  After about 20 minutes, the Professor Carter, Father Joe, and Thomas come out of the front entrance with a policeman. The cop then turns and goes back into the building.


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

Thomas leaves quietly, glad to get out of the carnage.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 6, 2003)

Shorty flips his collar up and ducks his head down to try to conceal most of his head from view.  After feeling confident that he has hidden himself from view he signals to his brother to follow.  As they walk towards the hotel Shorty scans and keeps clear of all the police.  

Aproaching the rest of their team sort nudges the Prof. and then starts to hail a Taxi, not saying a word.  When 2 Taxi's pull up Shorty signals all the members into them, still not talking.  Shorty makes sure to get into the Taxi with the Prof.  After they have started to move away from the hotel Shorty lowers his collar.  "To the Library Diver. Now Teach, you diden't let my name slip in your conversation with the police did you? ...  Well then any other clues from them coppers?  ... I think that we need to head to the library to figure out a few things about the clues we got." 

With that Shorty leans back and waits till they get to the Library.


OOC: I am sorry for dragging everyone somewhere, but I wanted to get this plot moving a bit in the forward direction and no one seems to be posting.  Hope that  did not step on any toes


----------



## Krug (Feb 6, 2003)

Thomas tells what transpired, particularly what the police said about this being the seventh murder of its kind. "You'd think some reporter from the Times would have covered this by now... We brits would have been all over it!" He gets into the taxi Shorty has called.

"You going to the library Shorty? Like the Pope to the synagogue," he says.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 7, 2003)

As the group rides across town in the taxi's, Joe speaks up.  "The library is a good idea but I think that one or two of us should head over to Schuyler Hall at NYU to attend that lecture on this cult of darkness.  If there are no objections, I think I'll head over and check that out.  We can meet up later tonight, maybe at Mr. Anderson's restaurant and compare notes."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 7, 2003)

_[OOC: Sorry I was MIA, but "real life" reared its ugly head yesterday and today._]

Carter agrees with Joe's idea. "Sounds like a logical plan.  I think 'Shorty' and I should go to the library while the rest of you attend the lecture."

"What do you think?"

_[OOC/Meta: IIRC, the professor has the highest Research skill so he should definitely be the one to go to the library, and Shorty has Knowledge (arecaeology) which may come in handy also...]_


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Thomas nods.
"Yes... we should do that," he says, tapping the windscreen. "A lecture.. and a stiff drink."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

The taxi first drops Father Joe and Mr. Anderson at the New York University's Schuyler Hall. A crowd of people are filing into the lecture hall. 

The taxi then speeds off to the New York Metropolitan Library. Professor Carter, Shorty, and Hamish jump out of the taxi and enter. 

OOC: Thomas said a lecture so I thought he wanted to go with Father Joe. People at the library tell me what you are looking for. Even though Shorty does not have Research he can still look something up using his INT bonus. Hamish is just going to hang around and make passes at a pretty young librarian.


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Yeap Thomas will stick with the Father.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Father Joe and Thomas find their seats in the crowded lecture hall. Upfront a large middle aged man with bright red hair and a beard is shuffling papers and preparing to start the lecture. He has a deep voice with a distinct Australian accent. 

"Greeting, I am Professor Anthony Cowles, Ph.D. of the Univeristy of Sydney and presently the Locksley Fellow of Polynesian Escoterica at Miskatonic University in Arkham. Tonight I will speak on a little known Cult of Darkness in the Australian outback."

For the next 2 hours, Professor Cowles gives a lecture with slides.

*Main Points of Prof. Anthony Cowles' NYU Lecture* 
 I.  A bat cult once existed among the Aboriginals of Australia.   It was known across the continent, and the god of the cult was always known as the Father of All Bats. Adherents believed that by making human sacrifices to their god they themselves would become worthy enough that the Father of All Bats would appear to them. Once he was enticed to appear, he would conquer all men. Sacrifices were run through a gauntlet of worshipers who struck the victims with clubs embedded with the sharp teeth of bats. The teeth were coated with a sub- stance derived from rabid bats. The poison was quick-acting, but victims apparently went mad before they died. Leaders of the cult reputedly could take the forms of bat-winged snakes, enabling them to steal sacrifices from across the land.  Cowles believes that this cult became dormant or extinct hundreds of years ago. 

II.  An Aboriginal song cycle mentions a place where enormous beings gathered, somewhere in the west of Australia. The songs say that these gods, who were not at all like men, built great sleeping walls and dug great caves. But living winds blew down the gods and overthrew them, destroying their camp. When this happened, the way was open for the Father of All Bats, who came into the land, and grew strong. 

III.  Cowles shows the audience a set of four over-exposed glass slides. Each shows a few sweating men standing beside enormous blocks of stone, pitted and eroded but clearly dressed and formed for architectural purposes. Dim carvings seem to decorate some. Billows of sand are everywhere. Though he did not bring the book with him, Cowles says that the discoverer, one Arthur MacWhirr of Port Hedland, kept a diary in which he records several attacks on the party by Aboriginals. MacWhirr reportedly records deaths to victims from hundreds of small punctures, reminiscent of the earlier bat-cult. 

IV.  Cowles tells finally of a tale he collected from near the Arafura Sea in northern Australia. In it Sand Bat, or Father of All Bats, has a battle of wits with Rainbow Snake, the Aboriginal deification of water and the patron of life. Rainbow Snake succeeds in tricking and trapping Sand Bat and his clan into the depths of a watery place from which Sand Bat can only complain, and is unable to return to trouble the people. 

At the end of the lecture the crowd begins to disperse, though Professor Cowles remains in the lobby talking and answering questions.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 7, 2003)

Shorty gets out of the cab with his brother and the Proffesor.  He walks up to the library and motiones for them to follow him into a quiet area.  He pulls up a chair around an empty table near the back.  He spins the chair so that when he sits he has to strattel the back and lay his arms on the head rest.  He pulls a tooth pick out of his hat and begins to flip it in his mouth.  He looks around to make sure he has the attention of the others before he begins.

"Ok Teach and Hamish, I got some Ideas here.  I need both of your help.  First you Hamish.  I need you to make a few phone calls, see.  First is Emerson Imports.  I need you to contact _Silan N'Kwan_ there and tell him that your Mr. Elias's person assistant and you are calling to follow up on our order.  Make sure that he does not find out your name, just that youare a personal assistant.  If he _actually_ has something waiting there, ask him if it is ready for pick up.  Now after that let me know when you get finished.  Me or the teach here will try to find a Ms. Miriam Atwrights's phone number at harvard u, see.  Then you will call her also stating that you are Mr. Elias' personal assistant, and that you have yet to hear about the book we were requesting.  Try to wiggle the name out of her about what book it is.  

Now for you and me Teach.  We gots us a few things to look up.  First we need to see what we can dig up about this Mr. Edward Gavigan from Penhew Foundation.  Next we need to find the Sail plan for the ship Darrmster (I cant read the exact name on that photo so if the GM could help out that would be great) and what, if any, relivince it has to Mr. Elias, see.  Now this one is the trickiest, Look here, The Street of the Jackels in the Old Quarter.  We need to figure out if this is code of some kind or an actual location.  I think that it may be a historical referance to the location a street, like it was name that years ago but no one uses that name for the street anymore, see.  I think that this should keep us busy for a bit.  Hamish come back when you get off the phone with Mr. Silas, right?" 

After answering any questions about the plan from the others he heads over to the libraian and begins to ask/convince the '_attractive'_ young gal to help him look something up.


----------



## Krug (Feb 7, 2003)

Thomas looks around the hall. Perhaps somewhere there were other cultists sitting in. He scanned the room, feeling the seats. He stays close to Father Joe.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 7, 2003)

Thomas scans the hall and the people as they leave. Most of them look to be students and teachers from the Univeristy. You don't see anyone who looks out of place or like the thugs you fought in the hotel. Though you see an attractive blonde haired girl standing beside Professor Coyles.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 8, 2003)

> _Originally said by "Shorty"_
> *<snip> ..."Now for you and me Teach.  We gots us a few things to look up.  First we need to see what we can dig up about this Mr. Edward Gavigan from Penhew Foundation.  Next we need to find the Sail plan for the ship Darrmster (I cant read the exact name on that photo so if the GM could help out that would be great) and what, if any, relivince it has to Mr. Elias, see.  Now this one is the trickiest, Look here, The Street of the Jackels in the Old Quarter.  We need to figure out if this is code of some kind or an actual location.  I think that it may be a historical referance to the location a street, like it was name that years ago but no one uses that name for the street anymore, see.  I think that this should keep us busy for a bit." <snip>*




"Sounds like a plan.  I'm also still _quite_ interested in discovering the significance of the symbol those horrifying men carved into Elias' forehead."

_[OOC: It looks like the professor and Shorty have a lot of work ahead of them.  Take 20 on a Research +7 check to find any pertinent info on the symbol and the stuff Shorty listed.]_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 8, 2003)

"Easier done than said Shorty," Hamish says and he heads outside to a payphone after getting the number for Emerson Imports.

Hamish rings Emerson Imports. He states that he is a personal assistant to Mr. Elias and politely inquires if his order is ready for pick-up.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2003)

Joe watches the people filing out of the auditorium.  "Do you think that any of what Professor Cowles said has anything to do with what happened to Elias?" he asks Thomas.  "Or since Elias was a death cult expert, do you just think that this was a lecture he was interested in attending?"

"Come on, let's go talk to the Professor for a moment," Joe says starting off towards Cowles.

When an opportunity presents itself, Joe clears his throat.  "Very interesting lecture, Professor Cowles.  Is this cult pretty much dormant at the moment or are there signs that it is resurfacing?"

After hearing Cowles' answer to that question, Joe describes the symbol that was carved on Elias' head and the headpieces that were worn by the thugs to see if Cowles might know what they are.  Joe doesn't tell Cowles what happened earlier, only describes the symbol and the headpieces and asks if Cowles has seen or heard of anything like that.


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2003)

"I don't know Father," says Thomas. "Merely a coincidence? The man was too steeped in the occult things."

While Father Joe is speaking to Cowles, Thomas speaks to the pretty girl, using his cultured British accent to full effect. He will drop occasional praise for her beauty as he speaks. He tries to find out who she is. (Purely to fill the time, of course.  )


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 8, 2003)

*New York City Metropolitan Library*
January 15th, 1926
08:15-10:40 PM

*Hamish*

 When Hamish calls the number at Emerson Imports, a man answers in a foreign language (african?). After you state your business the line goes dead. Any calls to the number afterword are not answered. 
 You fine the number to the Widener Library at Harvard and you get hold of Miriam Atwright. She says "Yes, the book that Mr. Elias sought was called _Africa's Dark Sects_. The book mysteriously disappeared several months before Elias sought it. And by "mysteriously", I mean it just vanished. There was a unspeakable odor in the collection the day we noticed it was missing." 

*Shorty*

  The young librarian helps you with the photo of the ship and to find out about the Street of the Jackel in the Old Quarter. "Well first off, the picture is not taken in the New York. Our docks don't have trees by them and the boat in the foreground looks like something found in the far east. Hong Kong perhaps? You could go to the Port Authority but with out a name and a date it could be almost impossible to find if this ship ever docked here. As for The Street of Jackels in the Old Quarter, sound like some exotic place in the middle east. I would bet Cairo, Egypt. (OOC: the letter does show that it was mailed from Cairo  )

*Professor Carter*

You find that the rune represents a cult thought to be descended from a sect driven out of dynastic Egypt. It is called the _The Cult of the Bloody Tongue_ and that of late it has been centered in Kenya.
You find that the Penhew Foundation was set up by Sir. Aubery Penhew, a british noble and highly respected Egyptologist. After his death in Kenya while he was with the Carlyle Expedition, his vast fortune went to funding the Foundation. It underwrites several important researches in Britain and abroad, and it is responsible for the education of many brilliant but penniless scholars. Edward Gavagan is the current director of the Penhew Foundation.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 8, 2003)

*Schuyler Hall,NYU*
January 15th, 1926
10:14PM






*Professor Cowles* 

"Well luckly for us the bat cult that I spoke about disappeared hundreds of years ago, Father. Humm I am unfamilar with that symbol and the headpiece. The sign used by Cult of the Sand Bat was a circle with two sytlized wings coming out of it."

Thomas finds out that the very attractive woman is Cowles' daugther Ewa.




Thomas has a very nice chat with her and he can tell that she loves her father deeply but she cannot wait to be out on her own. While there are several young gentlemen trying to get Ewa's attention she seems happy to chat with you.  She says that she and her father are going back to Austrila in a month or so.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 8, 2003)

"Thank you for your time, Professor Cowles, and for an enjoyable lecture," Joe says, shaking Cowles' hand.  He then turns to Thomas and smiles upon seeing him in deep discussion with the pretty woman.

"Ready when you are Thomas.  Are we to head to the library to meet up with the others?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 8, 2003)

Reluctantly, Thomas turns back to the Father. "Yes. We must be going. Pleased to make your acquaintance Miss Cowles. May you have a safe trip back to Australia. New York will be a more cruel place without your presence," he says. He shakes both Cowles' hand, and leaves with the Father.

"Ah Father.. you... never know how to have fun." Thomas rubs his hands together. "Let's be off then!"

Looking like he has some world-saving duty to do, Thomas and Father march out of the lecture theater and hail a cab to meet the others.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 9, 2003)

Hamish goes back inside and informs the others of what he gathered from the phone calls.

"Someting might be wrong at da import place, whoever answered the phone did'na speak no english, then the line went dead. Sounds kinda..... bad," he says.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 9, 2003)

"Hmmm. We probably should pay a visit to Emerson Imports, as well as the current director of the Penhew Foundation, Mr. Edward Gavagan."

The professor pulls out his pocket watch.  "The lecture should be over by now - the other are probably on their way.  I'm curious to know what they found out."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 10, 2003)

"Were we supposed to meet them there or us meet them here? Hmmm.  Well at least we got some leads."  Short says to his brother and the Proffesor.  

"We could do Egypt, Africa, or Hong Kong, see.  These are not exactly close together and there do not seem to be to many leads in one direction, but the Import shop does seem to be the most garrenteed lead.  You said they sounded African, right Hamish?  And the name of the book was Africas Dark Sects that He was looking for at Harvard?  And you Teach, something about tounges and Kenya?  That is in africa isen't it? Here's a plan, see.  We take a cruise to London and visit that Phnew Foundation out.  Then Africa is a straight shot south of there isent it?  Than if we find nothing in Africa, Cairo or Kenya, then we can just head straight for Asia.  If we cant solve anything from those locations...  we come back here, broke.   

OOC: Yes I know that Egypt is in Africa


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 10, 2003)

"A slow boat to London? Sounds like a good idea."  Carter starts gethering his things and heads to the door. "We're to meet the others here."

"However, Emerson Imports is local.  I think we should pay them a visit when they open tomorrow."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 10, 2003)

With the library closing at 10:00, Professor Carter, Shorty, and Hamish find a Coffee shop across the street and wait there for the others to arrive (OCC: Is that where plan to meet?).  Father Joe and Thomas arrive in a taxi about 10:40 at the library. Shorty notices their arrival and calls for them to come over to the Coffee shop


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 10, 2003)

Hamish greets them with a smile and a wave but his attempt to say hello is muffled by a mouth full of sandwich.


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2003)

Thomas greets the trio. "Well it was a fairly pleasant evening. I shall let Father tell you the details..."

"I hope they serve stronger stuff here. What we saw today should at least make alcoholics out of us," says Thomas.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 11, 2003)

Shorty is looking over his notes ready to share them after the padre has spoken.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 11, 2003)

Joe nods at Thomas.  "Professor Cowles of Australia gave the lecture tonight.  He spoke about a bat cult that existed among the Aboriginals of Australia several hundreds of years ago.  What followed during the rest of the two hours of the lecture was quite a bit of detailed information about this bat cult, but it would seem that it has nothing to do with what we witnessed earlier tonight.  After the lecture, I did get a chance to speak to Professor Cowles and I asked him about the symbol carved on Elias' head and about the headpieces worn by the thugs but he had never seen anything like those before.  He said that the bat cult symbol was a circle with two stylized wings coming out of it."  Joe pauses to catch his breath for a moment and then continues.  "The discussion from this lecture seems to be unrelated to what occurred earlier."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 12, 2003)

After Father Savino finishes, Carter scratches his head, puzzled.  "Why would criminals in New York be interested in a 'Bat Cult' in Australia?  I don't know what Elias got himself involved in, but it appears to be bigger than New York."  

Carter closes his eyes and a look of disgust comes over him as he recalls Jackson Elias' corpse.  "Remember the symbol carved into Jackson's forehead?  It's the symbol of the 'Cult of the Bloody Tongue' which is centered in Kenya of late.  In a seemingly un-related coincidence, Sir Audrey Penhew and the rest of the Carlyle expedition died in Kenya."

"Now we find a Penhew Foundation card and the symbol of the cult in New York."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

"So then Let's head over to the Penhew club, see.  What are we all just sitting here waiting for?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2003)

"MMmmmMmm," Hamish says through his food in agreement to Shorty's suggestion.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 13, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *"So then Let's head over to the Penhew club, see.  What are we all just sitting here waiting for?"*




Carter nods at Shorty's suggestion.  "I'm anxious to discover why my friend was murdered too, but I think we should check out Emerson Imports first.  Then we can plan our actions after we have a look over there. In addition to being responsible for the murder of my friend, this 'Cult of the Bloody Tongue' and Dr, Cowles' 'Bat Cult' represent a startling anthropological find.  No wonder Elias was involved.  I think we should also pay a visit to Jonah Kensington, Elias' editor."

Wearliy, Carter reaches for his coat, and slides his arms through the sleeves.  "For now, I think we should all head home and get some rest.  If today is any indication, we're going to need it if we're going to continue to try and unravel this mystery."


----------



## Krug (Feb 13, 2003)

"Head home... alone?" Thomas says. "Oh.. all right. I think I will be sleeping with the lights on, if I must say so. And I'd be getting my pooch back! Or buying a new one soon." Thomas gets ready to find his way home after the events of a tiring day.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 13, 2003)

"Right, good idea.  Where are we meeting back up then in the morning?  What time?  I want to get a few ... protection supplies, and me and Hamish will try to get um some supplies for you.  Who needs anything?  I will charge you tomorrow, see.  I can get a hold of a few things that are a bit difficult to get at the local A&P.  If you understand what I mean." 

OOC: I am going to use this time to buy my equiptment (I diden't want to just add this stuff in so I figured that I would tie it in IC )


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 13, 2003)

"Why don't we meet back here?  Say 9:00AM tomorrow?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 14, 2003)

"Sounds good to me," Joe replies to Professor Carter.  "I could use a bit of sleep before getting further involved in whatever we seem to have stumbled into, although I can see where Mr. Anderson is coming from.  Sleeping might not come so easy this night."

At Shorty's comments about protection supplies, Joe sighs.  "I suppose stuff like that might become necessary if this investigation continues to take turns like the one at the hotel.  I'm not a violent man and I abhor needlessly taking a life but I do understand the need to protect ourselves, especially given what has happened in the last few hours.  As I am unfamiliar with such things, having only been a boxer years ago, I leave the choice of protection supplies to you Shorty."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 14, 2003)

Carter bids everyone a good night, and heads back to his apartment.  When he gets there he pours himself a nice BIG drink, and packs a bag for an extended oversea journey _[OOC: he packs everything listed as "Equipment" on his character sheet, and extra clothes]_, and loads his .38 (which he'll be taking with him in the morning).


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 14, 2003)

"Alright, tommorrow then.  I'll pick you up something for your safety padre, see.  Don't be shocked if me and me bro'ter are late." 

Shorty and his brother take their leave and head over to their place.  They get all their equiptment and then head over to their "supplier" to get some other equiptment.  Being the smart guy that he is Shorty gets a few spare supplies for the group and will charge them "appropriatly". 









*OOC:*


I will change my character's equiptment within the next hour or so and then you will see that reflected over at the Rouge's gallery.  Also I will be packing everything in my equiptment.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 14, 2003)

Shorty heads home with Hamish like he normally would and on the way stops at his Taylors to pick up this 2 new suits that he orderd and had Tailored last week.  They fit him perfectly and the pinstripes lined up from the coat to the pants seamlessly.  He tipped the taylor extra this time for his fine job, it can be so difficult to get good suits sometimes, and he knew that the Taylors daughter is trying to go to a University.  [the extra $5 was added in].  

Then on his way home after that he stopped by a "friends" place to get some "protection".  All he had in the form of hand guns were 2 old german mausers, magizine style.  He also had Shorty's favorite, a shotgun.  On top of that, for intimidation factor, Shorty picked up a Tommy Gun.  _I hope that I don't have to use this one_ Shorty thought ot himself while looking it over for flaws.  Shorty also picked up a few hand to hand weapons; Some brass knuckles, a knife, and some night sticks.  When all that was aquired, he made sure to get some extra ammo.  

After that he hit the Department store near by, with his brother.  He bought some handy gear and a big trunk to fit most of the supplies in.  In the fashon of the current day he also picked up some more clothes and misc. apperal for fashion purposes.  On the way out he almost forgot that hee need a "case" and picked up a brand new Violin.  This was a tradition of Shorty's.

When him and his brother got home he unwrapped and packed most of the items in his trunk.  He then carefully removed the Violin and placed it in his display case.  Instead of just getting the case for a gun he liked to use the left overs.  He has ben asked on occasion why he collects them, and Shorty only laughs, but it does make a handsome display.  The tommy gun fit perfectly into the case.  _I'll stick this in the back of the trunk, just in case._ he tought to himself.  

"Tommorrow is going to be a busy day Hamish, get some sleep, see."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 15, 2003)

*January 16th, 1926*

After a fit full night in which everyone had a hard time sleeping. Visions of Jackson Elias' body laying on the bed with blood everywhere intrudes into your thoughts. 
The morning comes with a new layer of snow on the ground. It is drab and overcast. Everyone does what errands are needed and arrives at the corner coffee shop across from the library around 9 in the morning. You can tell the other did not get much sleep as well from the puffy eyes and stifled yawns.


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2003)

Thomas goes to purchase a bowie knife, though he doesn't tell his companions. He's sure the father would be outraged. 

"Well where to laddies this morning?" He says, trying to sound chirpy.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 16, 2003)

"To the land o' nod I wanna go," Hamish says with a yawn.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 16, 2003)

"I think this Emerson Imports is probably a good bet to start with, given the strange phone call Hamish had with them," Joe says between yawns and sips of coffee.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 16, 2003)

"I agree," Carter says.  "Everyone ready?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 16, 2003)

"All ready sir," says Thomas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

Hamish downs the last of his coffee and gives the others a thumbes up.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 17, 2003)

You take a taxi into Harlem. The streets are covered in blowing snow as people shuffle along the sidewalks with their coats pulled tightly about them. You arrive at a 1 Ransom Court, a dirty alley off of 137th street, east of Lenox Avenue. The only doors from the court are those of Emerson Emports and a back door of some shop. Crumbling tenements surround the court and many windows overlook the place. The shop-front on the court consists of a display window and a glass door. Both are curtained, so tha the interior of the shop cannot be seen. In the display window are pieces of African art. (Professor Carter's trained eye can tell that they are genuine)


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2003)

Thomas gets out of the car and stares at the masks. "Well I see we won't be discussing baseball today..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2003)

Hamish pats the gun under his coat.

"That mean we gonna talk ancient stuff?" Hamish asks, seeing the content of the window.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 18, 2003)

"Easy now, Hamish.  Hopefully you won't be needing that today," Joe says as Hamish pats the gun under his coat, although he can't help but think of the crazed cultists from the previous night who had been intent on chopping he and his friends to ribbons.  "Let's see if anyone is in..."

Joe walks up to the door to Emerson Imports and tries it to see if it is open.  If not, he'll knock.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 18, 2003)

The door opens easily to a small shop barely fifteen by twenty feet. The place is dirty ,dusty, and piled with African tribal artifacts and bric-a-brac-devil masks, leather-headed drums, stuffed model giraffes, carved wildebeasts, dull hand weapons intended for display, ivory warthogs, and so on. The shop has a oppressive feel to it. A large middle aged black women is looking at some masks over by a corner and behind a counter is a white haired old black man in white shirt, dark vest, and tie. He is wearing reading glasses and he looks to be in his seventies. As you enter he looks up from a writing in a notebook.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

Whispeing Shorty leans towards the proffessor's ear "Pssst Teach.  I got a confession, see.  African stuff really creeps me out.  Give me a good greek/roman/egyptian artifact dealer any old day, but Africa is just...  Well can you do the talking?"


----------



## Krug (Feb 18, 2003)

Thomas looks at the masks, observing carefully. 
_Americans,_ he thought after hearing Shorty's words. _At least they should learn to keep their prejudices quiet._ Thomas feigned interest in the masks and objects, waiting for the father or the professor to do the talking.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 18, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Thomas looks at the masks, observing carefully.
> Americans, he thought after hearing Shorty's words. At least they should learn to keep their prejudices quiet. Thomas feigned interest in the masks and objects, waiting for the father or the professor to do the talking. *



Please check my OOC comment for a response to this.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 18, 2003)

The man behind the counter says in a thick african accent "Gentlemen, can I help you find something in particular?  A mask or statue perhaps?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hamish smiles at the man behind the counter and starts looking at the ornamental weapons.

"Corr, that one'd hurt pretty damn good," he says quietly to himself, analysing a weapon in particular.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 19, 2003)

"Hamish, don't touch that.  It could hurt, but I bet that yull get a Hex from it if you even touch it." Shorty states to Hamish under his breath.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 21, 2003)

Joe walked up to the man behind the counter and cleared his throat.  "Good morning, sir.  We are associates of Jackson Elias.  We have reason to believe that he ordered something from you folks and due to an unfortunate turn of events, he isn't able to come and pick it up so we are here on his behalf."

Joe did his best to tell the man the truth without telling him everything.  He hoped that his words wouldn't cause the man to kick them out of the store.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

Shorty pats Joe's back.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 21, 2003)

The old man looks at Father Joe with a smile on his face and with a thick african accent replys. "A Mr. Elias, you say? Humm now that you mention it. I did talk to a Mr. Elias yesterday on the phone. He asked me about some east african tribal masks. But we did not have the ones he was lookin for."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2003)

Hamish goes to softly poke the weapon but decides against it at the last moment, instead deciding to hold his hands firmly behind his back. He soon shifts his focus onto another brutal looking weapon.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

Shorty leans towards Hamish and whispers. "You know bro'ter that if you want it I can buy that nasty brute of a weapon for you, but make sure that it is safe from curses first, see."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 21, 2003)

As Hamish looks at the weapons on the wall. He can tell that most of them are made for show and that they have dull edges. One catches his eye though. It is a wooden handled bush knife with a two foot long blade. From the shape of the handle and the blade it looks very much like one of the knives that the thugs in Elias' hotel used.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 21, 2003)

> It is a wooden handled bush knife with a two foot long blade. From the shape of the handle and the blade it looks very much like one of the knives that the thugs in Elias' hotel used.




Hamish's eyes go wide and his jaw drops open. He nudges shorty and starts discreetly pointing at it.

"Bro'ter, you can't say dats got ta be tha most hexed one of the lot," he whispers, "Thats the kind o' blade them cult types was usin'."

He starts looking about nervously, briefly looking over the people working here. His hand egdes nervously towards his coat, but he looks to Shorty for the last word.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 21, 2003)

Shorty shakes his head as if to say no, and makes a hand jesture to keep his brother quiet.  "We need to get more information first, see.  Then..." Shorty grins from ear to ear after that.


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

Thomas looks at the blade. "So who's been buying that knife over there?" He asks the propietor.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 21, 2003)

The man looks over to where Thomas is pointing and smiles. "The pranga? It's just a display weapon modeled after a east african bush knife. I don't believe I have sold one in several weeks. If you want it? It is only $7.50."


----------



## Krug (Feb 21, 2003)

"And do you remember the buyer?" says Thomas. He lifts the blade out and runs his finger along the edge. He gives it a few swings.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 22, 2003)

Joe walks closer to the old man.  "East African Tribal Masks huh?  Can you describe the specific ones that Mr. Elias was looking for or tell me a little about them?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

The shop owner looks at Thomas with a lopsided grin. "I believe it was a rich white women who bought the Pranga. Something about decorating her husband's study." He then turns to answer the Father. "I believe Mr. Elias was looking for Masi fertility masks. I told him that we didn't carry them usually but that I would see if I could get some for him. May I ask why you are curious about masks and pranga?"
The bell attached to the front door jiggles as two young black men enter. The man behind the counter give what you think is a greeting in a african language. The men talk for a minute. You have a feeling that they are talking about you. One of the young men looks you over then he laughs and leaves. The other sits by the door and pulls out a piece of wood in which he starts to carve what looks like a giraffe with a hunting knife.


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2003)

Thomas presses the question, "And which rich white woman? Must have left an impression. White woman generally don't buy knives unless they need to settle... family disagreements."

Thomas lets the others settle with the black men.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

"I really couldn't tell you her name. We do get several white customers like yourself. And it has been several weeks."


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2003)

"All right," says Thomas. He doesn't pursue tha matter. He puts the parang back.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2003)

Hamish looked nervously at the man with the knife, again his trigger finger itched. His mood wasn't helped earlier when it appeared as though they were laughing at him and his friends.

"Shorty, I dusn't like this one bit," he says, fingers twitching slightly.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 24, 2003)

"Me's neither Hamish." Shorty whispers to his brother.  

Shorty walks to the front of the group and begins to smooth talk the man behind the counter.  "Sir, like we stated previously we are associates of Mr. Elias and he had given us a shoping list of things to do for him.  He very rarely states the specifics of them and there for we have lots of questions.  Aside from that, the knife thing, we were curious because we say someone in Mr. Elias' company with one, hence why my frind no further pushed the topic when he found that the last purchaser was white.  Now, you state that you do not have anything for Mr. Elias, then we will leave.  Thank you for your time." 

Shorty turns away from the front desk and then motions for everyone in the group to turn around.  After everyone hopefully has he turns quickly back around to the man behind the desk.  "I almost forgot..."  Shorty then gets the image of the design that we know little about from who has it.  "... do you know anything about this?  Mr. Elias put it in with our laundry list of stops to make, see.  We are still a bit uncertain about what it means?  Perhaps you could fill in the clues?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

[OOC: I take by design you mean the symbol that was on Jackon Elias' forehead? Professor Carter has a piece of paper with the symbol drawn on it. (lets say the drew it himself when he was researching it at the library)]

The old man stares at you for a moment and then smiles. "I am sorry sir but I have never seen that design before. Is it a trademark or something like that?"


[OOC: Hoody Hoo!!! Over 200 posts. Great going guys!]


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 24, 2003)

Professor Carter is standing quietly in the corner idly looking over the masks.  As Mr. Anderson, Father Savino, and "Shorty" interrogate the shopkeeper, Professor Carter watches him, looking for any signs of nervousness or deception. _[OOC: an untrained Sense Motive (+0) check on the shopkeeper_]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

Professor Carter standing back and taking in the situation notices nothing out of the ordinary until "Shorty" show the man the symbol. For a brief moment, the old man's left eye twitches and a hint of recognition flashes on his face before it changes to a look of innocent ignorance.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 24, 2003)

_[OOC: Heh.  I can't believe that worked... ]_

Seeing the recognition in the man's face Carter casually walks over to the counter.  "Are you sure this symbol does not look familiar to you, Mr...." he says.

_[OOC: As Carter gets closer to the shopkeeper, he tries to take a good look at him (Spot +4, then appropriate Knowledge skill (occult?) if successful), looking for any tattoos or occult markings that would identify him as a member of the Bloody Tongue.]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

"Silas N'Kwane......I am the owner of the Ju Ju House." He gives Professor Carter a studied look and rubs his chin. "No, I have never seen this symbol before.  I so very sorry, Mister........?"


[OOC: Carter sees nothing on the man that would rise suspicion. Though Carters sees what looks to be a large brass key sticking out of the front of the man's vest. It looks to be attached to a chain around his neck]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 24, 2003)

Shorty _glares_ at the professor.  "Thank you for all your information, Mr. Silas, have a nice day.  Teach, you know that we still have _alot_ of places yet to check on our list..." he finishes as he grabs the Professors arm and heads out. 

Under his breath he states to Professor Carter _only_, 'You got alot of balls to be talking to a Ju Ju man like that.'


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 24, 2003)

As Shorty grabs the Professor and starts to pull him outside. Mr. N'Kwane says. "Sirs, Could I have one of your cards, if I should get some of those Masi masks in then I could call you."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 24, 2003)

Carter allows himself to be led outside by Shorty.  When they get outside the door, Carter gently removes his arm from Shorty's hand and straightens his coat. 

"Ji-ju man?  Hrumph.  Surely you can't be afraid of a superstition.  Anyway, I'm pretty sure he's lying about not recognizing the symbol of the Bloody Tongue.  There's more then meets the eye going on here, and I'm positive it involves Elias."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 25, 2003)

Joe watches as Shorty leads Professor Carter to the door.  When Silas asks for a card, Joe turns to him, feeling uneasy but doing his best to keep it bottled up.

"I have no card, sir," Joe says with a smile, "but feel free to ring Saint Catherine's Catholic Church in the village.  They'll be able to contact me."

With that, Joe nods at the shopkeeper.  "Good day Mr. N'kwane.  Thank you for your time."  Then, he follows the others out the door.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Hamish hurries out the door with the others, not wanting to remain in the place alone.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 25, 2003)

"Well, I do belive in superstition, and I do belive that he knew about the cult.  Were not going to get anything out of him with out a fight, so..."  Shorty looks over to Hamish and winks.  "Teach what is the plan?  You wanting to start a fight for some info or move on?  We need a second opinion on this, see.  We's got no problem either way."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 25, 2003)

"I don't know.  He was wearing a key around his neck - I'm really curious to see what he's hiding, and I'm positive he knows more than he's saying."

Carter steps back, looks at Hamish and Shorty, and sighs.  "If you and your brother are sure you can incapacitate him at minimal risk to yourselves then I think this establishment warrants further investigation."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 26, 2003)

Joe clears his throat.  "Ummm, Professor...are you sure that this is a good idea?  I mean, I realize that the brothers here have been mixed up in these type of things before but do you really want to break the law here on a hunch?  I am fully aware that the storekeeper might be hiding something but I'm not sure roughing him up sits well with me.  There are other ways to skin a cat.  We could break into the place after closing and look for information.  Despite the fact that I'm not fond of breaking the law that way either, at least no one would get hurt."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 26, 2003)

"Perhaps you're right, Father.  Forgive me, I suspect I'm letting my feelings for my friend cloud my judgement.  I have no problem waiting until after the establishment closes.  Let's hope you're right about no one getting hurt..."


----------



## Krug (Feb 26, 2003)

Thomas shakes his head. "Well I'm in... no way Elias deserves the death he had."

Thomas will attempt to buy a copy of the Times to see what they have to say about Elias' murder and those of the cultists. Perhaps someone could identify the bodies.

"Everybody loves a juicy ritual murder, even the _Times_", says Thomas.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 26, 2003)

"Sounds like a plan, Padre!  Always love me a good B&E situation.  Hamish we need to make a few preperations."  Hamish and his brother head off to the shadows of the buildings to scope out the tools that they will need and the best break in points of the building.  They will also watch for the rounds of the police officers to see where they are least likely to spot them from.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 26, 2003)

Hamish and Shorty fine that there are only two doors into the shop. The front door and a door from an empty shop that is next to it. From the courtyard, you can see the front door to the Ju Ju House and a back door to the vacant shop. The vacant shop also has a front door but it is on a busy city street. When Short was in the Ju Ju House he noticed the door that leads to the vacant shop. It looks like it is locked and has not been used in quite a while.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 26, 2003)

Shorty reports to the others about the situation and asks what their opinion is.

OOC: What about windows?


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 26, 2003)

There is a dispaly window infront of the Ju Ju House but it does not open.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 26, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Shorty reports to the others about the situation and asks what their opinion is.*




Carter listens to Shorty describe the situation and scratches his head.  "I'm not as experienced as you in these matters, but it seems that the back door might be the best option."

"Can you or Hamish pick the lock?"


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

Shorty directs everyone to get into a huddle and then explains his plan.  

"Ok we post a rotating guard to stand in viewing area of the Ju Ju shop.  When it is closed and the last Voodoo man is gone we wait about 30 min then Me and Hamish will break into the rear entrance for the vacant building, see.  Then when we are in We will signal you all to come in.  If we work efficient and fast we will come up with some clues hopefully." With that Shrty assigns the watch rotation and then takes his brother off to the side.

"Bro'ter, now I trust you the most, see.  I want you watching everyones back.  Once we get into the Ju Ju shop you keep a damn good eye on the vacant store Ok?  I trust that you can defend it properly right?  If you need take anything that I got's that you think will help  (this is a referance to the post that I made for Shortys equiptment over in the Rouges gallery) ok?  We don't need to get into any trouble with the police so make sure that our prints aren't on nothin we touch when we open the locks, see?" 

OOC: Just now waiting for night time then we will act on the plan.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 27, 2003)

OOC: It is about 10:00 am in the morning. Tell me what you all are going to do for the rest of the day.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 27, 2003)

Shapermc said:
			
		

> *Shorty directs everyone to get into a huddle and then explains his plan...*




"Sounds like a good plan, except I think we should be careful where we set up our reconaissance.  If we can see the shop, people entering, or already in the shop can see us.  We don't want to draw too much attention to ouselves - remember the neighborhood we are in.  A bunch of caucasian folks standing on a street or in a shop for eight hours is bound to arouse suspicion, if not open violence."




> _Orginally posted by Yellow Sign_
> *OOC: It is about 10:00 am in the morning. Tell me what you all are going to do for the rest of the day.*




"I suggest we meet back here late tonight. _[OOC: Are the store's hours posted?  I'm assuming the place closes around 8 PM... ]_ Say around 11PM?  There's some more research I want to do and that should give me ample time to do it."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

Shorty, after looking at his nice new pocket watch, realised that it was much earlier than he thought.  "Let's stop by and give Emerson Imports a visit.  They gave me Bro'ter here the cold shoulder on the phone, so I thinks that we need to teach them some manners - if nothing else.  We will come back here about 30 min. after they close. You do your research, me and me brother will check them out.  Who else is comming with us?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 27, 2003)

As you look about you do notice that you are the only white people around in this back ally harlem courtyard. Upon leaving the shop, Professor Carter noticed the store hours, 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 27, 2003)

[OOC: I need to make something clear that I have messed up on. The Ju Ju House and Emerson Imports are one in the same. While the Ju Ju House sales African Bric-a-Brac, Emerson Imports works out of the Ju Ju House. So When Hammish called Emerson Imports last night he was calling the Ju Ju House. A small sign out side the store states that the Ju Ju House is the New York distributor for Emerson Imports. Sorry for the mix up. In truth, Emerson Imports and the Ju Ju House are seperate places but I have merged them for the purposes of the streamllining the game.]


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 27, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *As you look about you do notice that you are the only white people around in this back ally harlem courtyard. Upon leaving the shop, Professor Carter noticed the store hours, 9:00 AM to 5:00 PM. *




"My research is not all that important - unless someone has a better plan, we can meet somewhere (Mr. Anderson's restaurant?) and be back here for 7PM.  The sun should have set by then."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

"Well hmmmm.  Ok well then there is only one other thing I can think of in this part of the world.  We can either go have some "shanghi fun" over at the Stumbling Tiger Bar on 10 Lantern Street.  We could also go to the harbor master and see if he recognises this ship in the picture.  See if we could get a sail plan even.  Other than that. . . I'm out of Ideas, see."


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2003)

Thomas nods and says, "The bar sounds like a fine option to me. I wouldn't mind a drink."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 27, 2003)

"A splendid idea.  The Stumbling Tiger does warrant a look."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 27, 2003)

[ooc: Krug when did you become a news hound? /ooc]

"Right then, let's just hope that 10 lantern street is not in london!" Shorty states and then lets out a hearty laugh.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 28, 2003)

OOC: The infamous matchbox! Each of the characters, but mainly Professor Carter, Hamish, and Shorty have never heard of a Lantern street in New York City. I wonder what Shanghai means? (that is the last Keeper hint I am going to give. Please look over the clues carefully.  Discuss them among yourselves PS there is a little thing called Prohabition going on in the United States.)


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Feb 28, 2003)

Joe listens to the ideas presented by the others and nods.  "I agree, we shouldn't return back here until much later, preferably long after the shop closes.  My vote is for returning after 10:00 PM.  As for The Stumbling Tiger bar, I'm with you.  Let's go check it out."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2003)

"Hey Shorty, where's Lantern street?" he asks, scratching his head, "Oh yeah, I lost my picks the other week remember? Who was it that could get me some new ones?"

Hamish fumbles around for his wallet, then checks it for sufficient cash.


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 28, 2003)

OOC: I forgot about that whole 'prohibitation thing'  
Is there any way I can just make an Idea roll?  LOL


"Well bar, Shanjhi...  I'm stumped.  What about you teach?  I just wish I had an ... idea"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 28, 2003)

"What about Jonah Kensington and Prospero House Publishing? Kensington, as Elias' editor/publisher must have some idea what he was doing."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Feb 28, 2003)

OOC: LOL, ok I will give you a idea roll. The matchbox looks like it comes from a bar in Shanghai. That's a city in China!


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 28, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *OOC: LOL, ok I will give you a idea roll. The matchbox looks like it comes from a bar in Shanghai. That's a city in China! *



OOC: No it dosen't It is written in english!     In china they speak Chinese.  It could be a speak easy silly!  Damn where is Bardic Knowledge when you need it. LOL

"Good idea Teach, I am running low on Ideas here.  I wonder how much it costs to go to England.  We should stop at the port master on the way there.  We can also see if he rocignises the ship in the picture too.  We should head in some kind of cost effective formation to see if we can put all these peice's together, see.  I recomend: London, Cairo, then If nessecary China.  What you all think?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 28, 2003)

Carter looks at Shorty, suprised. "England?  What about Prospero House?  I think we should at least stop in before we return to the Ju-Ju house tonight.  It's not far from here - on Lexington Avenue.  Besides, I know Jonah Kensington well; he'll help us if he's able."


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 28, 2003)

"Like I said good idea Teach, i am just talking about after the Ju Ju house.  Kind of like 'thinking out loud', see."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Feb 28, 2003)

"Ahh. My apologies, "Shorty."  I agree - once we exhaust our "New York options" we should head to London, and then work our way east.  So to the harbor, then?"


_[OOC: Sorry, Shapermc - read your post too quickly and missed some of the subtleties...  _]


----------



## Shapermc (Feb 28, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *[OOC: Sorry, Shapermc - read your post too quickly and missed some of the subtleties...  ] *



[ooc: No worries I read it again and I was kind of vauge. /ooc]

"Right then, if everyone agree's lets be off and then come back here later tonight!  Hopefully we can shed some light on this subject."


----------



## Krug (Feb 28, 2003)

"Yes, I wouldn't mind a trip back to England. But have we exhausted all our investigations here?" says Thomas.

_Any chance of getting a copy of the Times and finding out if the press has more about the murder?
OOC: Been a Newshound for a while. Looking for more volunteers to help out.  _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 1, 2003)

Joe looks at Carter and nods.  "Agreed.  Let's check out Prospero House Publishing and this Jonah Kensington before we come back here tonight.  After that, if we've exhausted all other leads, I suppose we could go overseas.  I haven't been back to Europe since I left."


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

"I think I shall pay a visit to the police and do some research on the murders. The policeman yesterday said it had happened before. We must find out who the victims were, and who the killers were as well," says Thomas. "And a visit to Elias' family? Did he have anyone here? Any word on a funeral?"

"Perhaps the Father would like to come with me..."

"And that picture of a ship, I could take a journey down to the docks and ask a long in the tooth sailor. They might know where there is a harbour such as the one pictured. And perhaps some annals of such a ship... what was it? Danmark?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 1, 2003)

"Sure, I'll go with you," Joe says to Thomas.  "We can speak with the police, check out the newspaper, even speak with his family if he has any in New York."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 1, 2003)

Looking in the current _New York Times_, you find a article about Jackon Elias' death. It states that he was attacked and killed by robbers in his hotel. It also says that the robbers where confronted by some friends of Elias' and a gun fight broke out in which two of the murders where killed and one captured. The captured man later hung himself in his jail cell. The article also states that Elias' funeral will be Sunday January the 18th at 1:00 PM at Laural Hills Cemetary . 

 Professor Carter knows that Jackson had no family.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 1, 2003)

Thomas and Father Joe go to the police station and you find Lt. Martin Poole, the policeman you talked to at Jackson's hotel. 






 "Oh hello, what can I do for you?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 1, 2003)

Professor Carter, Shorty, and Hamish go to Prospero House, a publisher of books having occult or fantastic themes. The offices of Prospero House ar located on Lexington Avenue near 35th street. A blonde haired man with a full beard 




comes up to Professor Carter and gives him a hand shake. "John, good to see you. But I wish it was under better circumstances. It's terrible about Jackson. Though the way he lived his life I am hardly suprised it ended like this. Oh, who are your friends?"  He turns to Shorty and Hamish. Holding out a hand he says "My name is Jonah Kensington."


----------



## Krug (Mar 1, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Thomas and Father Joe go to the police station and you find Lt. Martin Poole, the policeman you talked to at Jackson's hotel.
> 
> "Oh hello, what can I do for you?" *




"Morning, Lieutenant. Well we're friends of Jackson Elias. We'd like to know if you have any knowledge who the robbers were yesterday... and that suicide. Seems kind of convenient. I mean, mere robbers would hardly hang themselves.

"You also made reference to similar incidents. Could we know more about them?" says Thomas, in his steadiest, cultures British accent.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2003)

"Good to meet ya Jonah," Hamish says with a firm handshake, "I'm Hamish and this is me bro'ter Lachlan, though he's better known as Shorty."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Morning, Lieutenant. Well we're friends of Jackson Elias. We'd like to know if you have any knowledge who the robbers were yesterday... and that suicide. Seems kind of convenient. I mean, mere robbers would hardly hang themselves.
> 
> "You also made reference to similar incidents. Could we know more about them?" says Thomas, in his steadiest, cultures British accent. *




 "Yes, I know. You were at the murder scene and helped capture our prisoner. Bad luck about his death. He hung himself with his bed sheets last night. We thought he as out of it. Didn't get any information out of him just mad ramblings. Why do you want to know about the other incidents. Your not with a newspaper are you?"


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 3, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Holding out a hand he says "My name is Jonah Kensington." *




"Like me bro'ter said the name is Shorty, see." He says embracing Jonah's hand and shaking it firmly.

"Now I guess that the Teach here has a few questions for ya." 

[ooc: Sorry for not posting more, but it is MARDI GRAS time and I have been quite drunk lately....  I will ge back to posting more again on Weds...  after I get over my hang over. /ooc]


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Yes, I know. You were at the murder scene and helped capture our prisoner. Bad luck about his death. He hung himself with his bed sheets last night. We thought he as out of it. Didn't get any information out of him just mad ramblings. Why do you want to know about the other incidents. Your not with a newspaper are you?" *




"No I'm not. I don't think we've caught who's responsible for his death. I want to know more about the past murders. There's some pattern behind them isn't there? That bloody... SIGN. What have the police found out about it so far? Who were the past victims?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

Lt. Poole looks over Thomas and a slight smile crosses his face. "Oh, I see your playing at being Sherlock Holmes. Well I pretty much told you all we know yesterday. If you want a list of the other victims, I think I can get it for you. But I want to warn you. This is a police investigation. If you want to play the detective I cannot stop you. But if you withhold any information, I will throw you in the clink so fast it will make your head swim. And be warned this people are dangerous. This voodoo cult is dangerous and it's nothing to play around with."
 He pulls out a sheet of paper and hands it too you. It has a list of names. 



November 1, 1923 - Andrew Hill - 49 - White Male - Tailor
March 22, 1924 - Claudette Fieseler - 44 - White Female - House Wife
October 3, 1924 - David Derek - 24 - White Male- Waiter
January 14, 1925 - Nareen Katta - 35 -  Black Female - Seamstress
April 2, 1925 - James Burgess - 65 - White Male - Stock Broker
May 29, 1925 - Bill Tole - 29 - White Male - Hobo
September 18, 1925 - Willy Grimes -  20 -  Black Male - Dock Worker
December 5, 1925 - Frank Townsman - 55 - White Male - Banker


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

Thomas shows the list to the priest. "So in what kind of state were all these victims found? Was poor Elias the only one with thugs still around?"

"As for Evidence and clues, certainly we'd turn it over."

Thomas looks at the dates, wondering if there's any significance to them. "What ship did the dock worker Willy Grimes work on? Do you have a casefile by any chance?" Thomas tries to be as diplomatic as possible.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

"The bodies were found dumped through out the city. They were all mutatled in the same manner that Mr. Elias was. Mr. Grimes worked on the docks and not on a specific ship." Lt. Poole shakes his head. "As for case files, they are police property and I cannot let you see them."


----------



## Krug (Mar 3, 2003)

Thomas almost wants to curse but stops himself. He looks at Father Joe for more diplomatic and persuasive means to speak to the policeman.

_American Buffoons!_


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 3, 2003)

Carter smiles as he shakes Jonah's hand. "Jonah, my associates and I are investigating the reason and persons responsible for Jackson's murder.  After he was murdered we found a letter to Jackson from the Harvard Library regarding a book inquiry he made.  Do you know what he was researching? Was it saomething for you?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 3, 2003)

"So your looking into the matter? Good! I hope someone can come to the bottom of all this. Jackson was a good friend and colleague. Personally, I think it was either some old enemies at last caught up with him or his new project was even more important and dangerous that he himself believed. Here come into my office and I will tell you what I know. Mrs. Baxter, could you get me Mr. Elias' correspondence file for me please." Mr. Kensington leads you into his office. His secretary enters a minute later with a thick folder and give it to Mr. Kensington. 

 "Could I interest you gentlemen in some coffee?" asks Jonah and he motions for Mrs. Baxter to bring some. "Jackson was working on a project for the past several months. It had to do with the Carlyle Expedition what was lost in Africa. Here is a letter I recieved from him in August a year and a half ago." 

_August 8, 1924
Nairobi

Dear Jonah,
Big news!  There is a possibility that not all of the members of the Carlyle Expedition died.  I have a lead.  Though the authorities here deny the cult angle, the natives sing a different tune.  You wouldn't believe the stories!  Some juicy notes coming your way!

This one may make us all rich!

Blood and kisses,
J.

P.S. I'll need advance money to follow this one up.  More later.
_ 

 "With the letter he send a package with some of his notes." He hands Professor Carter the notes to read.

The Nairobi Notes: 
 GENERAL IMPRESSIONS: the notes are adequately organized and seem in many ways complete, yet are remarkable for the absence of conclusions, connections, names, suspicions, and clearly-deftned themes. The handwriting is strong and bold. 


SET ONE : sets forth the offices, officials, and tribes which Elias visited, searching for material concerning cults and cult rituals. Nothing conclusive, though Elias afterwards completely discounts the official version of the Carlyle massacre. 

SET TWO:describes his trip to the massacre site. He notes particularly that the earth there is barren, and that all the tribes of the region avoid the place, saying it is cursed by the god of the black winds, whose home is some mountaintop. 

SET THREE:an interview with a Johnstone Kenyatta, who says that the Carlyle murders were performed by the cult of the Bloody Tongue. He says that the cult's home is in the mountains, and that its high priestess is part of the mountain of the black winds. Elias is politely skeptical. 

SET FOUR: follows up on the Kenyatta interview. Elias confirms from several minor sources that the Bloody Tongue exists, though he can find no first-hand evidence nor locate any members. The tales include children being stolen for sacrifice. Creatures are said to come down from the mountain of the black winds to carry off people. The cult seems to worship a god unknown to folklorists, one which fits no traditional African pattern. 

SET FIVE: a single sheet reminding Elias that the Egyptian portion of the Carlyle itinerary must be retraced carefully.  He believes that Carlyle's trip to Kenya was prompted by something or someone in Egypt. 

SET SIX: a long interview with Lt. Mark Selkirk, leader of the men who actually found the remains of the Carlyle expedition, and a Kenya hand since the Great War. Importantly, Selkirk says that the bodies were remarkably undecayed for the length of time they were in the open - "almost as if the germs themselves wouldn't come near the place." Secondly, the bearers had been torn apart, as if by animals, though what sort of animal it could have been he could not compre- hend. "Unimaginable," he said. Selkirk agrees that the Nandis may have had something to do with the episode, but suspects that the charges against the ringleaders were trumped-up. "It wouldn't be the first time," he says cynically.  Finally, Selkirk confirms that no Caucasians were found among the dead - only the corpses of the Kenyan bearers were scattered across the barren field. 

SET SEVEN: a single sheet. Elias ran into Nails Nelson at the Victoria Bar in Nairobi (Nelson had been doing some mercenary work for the Italians and escaped into Kenya after double-crossing his employers). Nelson claimed to have seen Jack Brady alive (March of 1923) in Hong Kong. Brady was friendly, though guarded and not talkative, and Nelson didn't press the conversation. By this Elias thought that other members of the expedition might still live. 

SET EIGHT: discusses a possible structure for the Carlyle book, but is mostly featureless, with entries like "then tell what happened" and "explain why." 

 "I did not hear from Jackson until the middle of last month. He wired me from London. Here is the telegram."


TO: JONAH KENSINGTON

BEEN TO CHINA AND AFRICA OF COURSE AND LONDON FOR A FEW DAYS STOP DUG UP LOTS OF STUFF STOP SEEN THINGS YOU WOULD NOT BELIEVE STOP CONSPIRACY AT WORK STOP WORLD WIDE PROPORTIONS STOP THERE IS A TIMETABLE STOP NEED TO FIND SOME MISSING PEICES FIRST STOP BOARDING PHALAROPE TOMORROW STOP ARRIVE NEW YORK JANUARY 15 STOP

SIGNED JACKSON ELIAS
 

 "His ship arrived two days ago and he dropped by a set of notes and was off again. He seems excited and worried at the same time. When I read these noted, I began to worry about Jackson's sanity. Here you can see for your self."

The pages are folded together to form a small quarto volume. Frequently a page or a dozen pages are blank. Sometimes a single word is repeated over and over for several pages. Most of the entries are written in such an agitated manner that they can't be read, though all of the material is undoubtably written by Elias. The following quotes are most of what can be gleaned from this text. 

_Many names, many forms, but all the same and toward one end  ...  Need Help.... Too big, too ghastly. These dreams ....  dreams like Carlyle's? Check that psychoanalyst's files . . . .All of them survived! They'll open the gate. Why?    ... so the power and the danger is real. They. . . . many threads beginning. . . . The books are in Carlyle's safe.... Coming for me. Will the ocean protect? Ho Ho no quitters now. Must tell and make readers Believe. Should I scream for them? Let's scream together ..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 4, 2003)

Joe steps up to Lieutenant Poole.  "Lieutenant, we are by no means trying to step on your toes here.  We understand that this is a police matter but Elias was a friend or ours.  I worked with him a few years back on a quite disturbing case."  Joe stops talking and extends his hand, meaning to shake the officer's hand.  "Oh, where are my manners.  My name is Father Joe Savino.  I'm a Catholic priest and conduct services down at St. Catherines in the village."

After shaking the officer's hand, Joe continues, "Anyway, we are not trying to disrupt your investigation at all.  We are simply trying to learn who wanted our friend dead and why.  In the course of any investigating that we do, if we discover anything useful, we'll make certain that you are informed.  Is there no way that we can view the casefiles for the other people that were killed?  You wouldn't need to give them to us, we'd just like to take a look at them here.  I'm a priest, Lieutenant, I assure you that I have no ulterior motive other than interest because our friend was killed in the same manner as these other people."

OOC:  Would like to make a Diplomacy (+7) roll if possible or applicable.  Joe does have the trustworthy feat as well, which is already factored into the Diplomacy skill.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

"That seems ta be a lot of readin'," Hamish says, "But it kinda looks like the stuff you like Shorty. Anything good in it?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 4, 2003)

_Lieutenant Poole's Office_ 

 Lt. Poole seems to think over the Fathers plea and he shakes his head. "I know your only trying to help Padre. I could lose my badge over this........but I guess I could let you look over the case files here." He goes over and closes his door and pulls a shade over a glass partion. Then he hands the files over to Father Joe. "You got 30 minutes to look this over. Thats all I can give ya."

 As Thomas and Father Joe read over the files you are able to fine the following facts. 

1. There seems to be no connection between the murder victims.  Interviews with friend and family only discover that the departed had become involved with "strange" people. 
2. A consultation with Dr. Mordecai Lemming, a noted and eccentric folklorist states that he believes it to be work of a Voodoo cult. A belief that is seconded by the police. 
3. Interviews with several Haremites go badly as they refuse to speak about any cults, Voodoo, or the symbol that was carved in the victims heads. 
4. The police assume that the murders are ritual slayings of people who somehow learned too much.
5. The two dead black men who where at the Elias murder scene have not been identified. The white man captured and who later committed suicide in his jail cell was identified as Robert Wells, a petty thief and cocaine addict.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 4, 2003)

As Carter reads through the notes, his eyes widen in amazement and horror. He finishes looking through the pile, then pulls out the telegram again, reading one part over and over...

_...CONSPIRACY AT WORK STOP WORLDWIDE PROPORTIONS STOP THERE IS A TIMETABLE..._

_The Bloody Tongue & the Carlyle Expedition? My God, what did Elias discover?  What books are in Carlyle's safe?_  Carter puts the pages neatly back into the folder.  "Jonah, do you think we can borrow these notes?  If we are to follow Elias' trail these will be invaluable.  I promise to return them to you, perhaps with some of my own.  I'm sure together they'll make a manuscript that'll set you up for life.  What do you say?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 4, 2003)

_Jonah Kensington's Office_

Jonah looks up with a determined face. "If it would help find out what happened to Jackson then take them. Jackson was a dear friend and if you need any help in your investigations, I am more than willing to help you in anyway I can."


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2003)

"Do you think we can trace this Robert Wells?" says Thomas to the Father. "This is vile work indeed," he says.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 5, 2003)

"It is possible that we could trace Robert Wells, I'm sure.  We could also try talking to the families of the other murder victims, starting with Frank Townsman, the last victim before Jackson Elias was killed.  We could even look up this Mordecai Lemming.  Anyone like him, who is familiar with ritual killing and cults would be a good source of information.  I suggest we talk to Lemming first, assuming that he is in New York.  Then we can look into this Robert Wells and then possibly family or friends of the other victims."


----------



## Krug (Mar 5, 2003)

"Sound advice, Father, and I think we should stay in town until after Jackson's funeral. Otherwise, the priest performing the service might get awfully lonely, and I'd certainly like to pour him a drink of whisky on his coffin," says Thomas.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 6, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Jonah Kensington's Office
> 
> Jonah looks up with a determined face. "If it would help find out what happened to Jackson then take them. Jackson was a dear friend and if you need any help in your investigations, I am more than willing to help you in anyway I can." *




"Thanks, Jonah.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  For now, I think my two companions and I should be going."  Carter looks to Hamish and Shorty. "We should be getting back to meet with the others.  Where were er going to meet them again?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 8, 2003)

_Jonah Kensington's Office_ 

"Well good luck to you. Oh, I almost forgot to tell you. Jackson's funeral is going to be on Sunday at Laural Hill's cemetary at 2:00.  Here is my card with my home and office number if you need to get hold of me."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 8, 2003)

_Father Joe and Thomas  Anderson_ 

 After your interview with Lt. Poole you stand outside the police station. Robert quickly hails a cab and you are off to.......


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 8, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *Jonah Kensington's Office
> 
> "Well good luck to you. Oh, I almost forgot to tell you. Jackson's funeral is going to be on Sunday at Laural Hill's cemetary at 2:00.  Here is my card with my home and office number if you need to get hold of me." *




"Thanks.  If we're still in country on Sunday I'll be there."  Carter looks over to Hamish and Shorty. "Well gents, I think we should be going..."

"Thanks again, Jonah. I'll be in touch."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2003)

"Yup, thanks for all ya help Jonah, we'll let ya know of any develupments," Hamish says.

Hamish gives Carter a nod.

"So where we off to now fellas?" he asks.


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2003)

Thomas sees if he can gather addresses for either of the persons the Father named from the files.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 10, 2003)

Thomas is able to get the last addresses of Robert Wells, Frank Townsman, and Mordecai Lemming.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"So where we off to now fellas?" he asks. *




"After reading through those papers I could do with a bite to eat and a stiff drink.  How about we head to Mr. Anderson's restaurant and wait for the others there."


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2003)

"Well lets start with Robert Wells," says Thomas. He feels for his pistol.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2003)

Hamish smiles broadly at the suggestion.

"Now thats a good idea!" he says and gives Carter a friendly slap on the back.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 10, 2003)

Shorty reads the notes, and draws a similar conclusion as Carter.  He also notes to the others about the similarities between the Bloody Tounge in the notes and the symbol.

"I think we should get some food and see what the others have found, see." He says agreen with his brother.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 11, 2003)

"Robert Wells it is," Joe says.  "We may have to question neighbors of Robert Wells to learn anything useful though, since the man hung himself last night and I'm sure the police have already searched his home.  After we check that angle out, we can call on Mordecai Lemming.  It seems he might be a good source of information given his specialty."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 11, 2003)

_Father Joe and Thomas_ 

 Taking a taxi to the last known address of Robert Wells, you find a yourselves in a run down slum area of New York. You enter a dirty crumbling tenent building with hallways filled trash and sleeping vagrants. You feel like you are constantly being watched. The land lord seems to be drunk as he shows you Well's room after a small bribe. The man mumbles about Wells hanging out with "darkies" and "strange" people. Upon searching the room you find only a spartan furishings and trash thrown about. The bathroom is horrendous. Father Joe barely restrains himself from vommiting. You try to question his neighbors but most don't even answer the door and those that do shake their heads and slam their doors in your face.

 When you try to contact Mr. Lemmings, his secretary tells you that his is in Boston for a lecture and will not be back untill next week.


----------



## Krug (Mar 11, 2003)

"Well that leaves Townsman," says Thomas. They hire a cab and drive over to his residence.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 12, 2003)

_Father Joe and Thomas _ 

 You find Mr. Townsman's home and speak with his wife. She says that there was nothing unusal going on with her husband that she knew of. He just did not come home on night from the office. His body was found in Central Park two days later.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 12, 2003)

_John Carter, Hammish, Shorty_ 

After a long day, you get at table at Ryon's and grab a bite to eat. The food is good but after reading what you did at Mr. Kensington's office your appetites are not what they use to be. Even Hammish is affected as he only eats half of what he usually does. Shorty freshens your coffees with some whiskey and that seems to help.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 12, 2003)

"Well, that seemed to hit the spot.  Where are the others?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 12, 2003)

"Hmm. I have no idea.  I hope everything is alright - after learning what was included in Jackson's notes, I can't help but fear for their safety.  If they are OK, I hope they get back soon - we still have to return to the Ju-Ju House..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 12, 2003)

"Well time to head to the restaurant," says Thomas. He is disappointed none of the leads bore fruit.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 13, 2003)

Joe flags down a cab for the trip to the restaurant.  "Seems we ran into a lot of brick walls today.  At least the police lieutenant was somewhat helpful.  I wonder what the others found out today?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

Hamish takes another sip of the coffee, appreciating the new edge it now has.

"I dun't think we need ta worry much," he says, "I doubt they'd get jumped by guys with machetes at a police station."

He says with a chuckle.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 13, 2003)

Thomas and Father Joe arrive at Ryon's and quickly find the others sitting about a table in the back drinking coffee. It is good to sit and take a breather. Food is quickly ordered for Thomas and the Father and you begin to tell each other about your day and discoveries.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 13, 2003)

As Thomas and Father Joe enter the restaurant, Carter stand and waves them over to the table.  After they've had a chance to order and catch their breath Carter looks around the restaurant to make sure there are no obvious evesdroppers.  "I'm relieved to see you," he says, casting a sideways glance at Hamish.  "But I think we should get right down to business."  With that, he takes out the notes he recieved from Jonah Kensington and shows them to the two new arrivals.

As both men examine the notes Carter takes another sip of his coffee and says "As you can see, the notes show that Elias discovered something that involves the Bloody Tongue, possibly on a global scale.  And what he discovered drove him mad.  It seems we've stumbled onto something big here gents."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

"Haha, like savin' the world stuff? 'Ats better left for story books I says. We's couldn't possibly be inta something that big," Hamish says, a look of worry crossing his face, "I mean, fair enuff. A mate gets hacked up so's we go lookin' about to bust a few heads in exchange, but don't say we gotta save the world, we're all regular Joes. How could we pull sometin' like dat off?"


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 13, 2003)

"Me bro'ter be right.  I think that this is a bit big for us.  I think that we should just take this one step at a time, and not look at as world wide, more as a trail that is _really long_.  Well *shorty looks at his watch* we almost ready for a bit of B&E action?"  Shorty says looking aroud for eve's dropers as well.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 13, 2003)

"I hope you and your brother are right, Hamish.  It seems Elias' last telegram to Jonah insuinated something else, but it very well may have been the 'stress' he seemed to be under."  

Carter gets up from the table, puts on his coat and takes a last swig of coffee from his mug.  "Well, I'm as ready as I'm going to be. Shorty's right - it's time for a look-see at the Ju-Ju House."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 13, 2003)

[OOC: What time do you gentlemen wish to be at _The Ju Ju House_ ? Just tell me and we will fast forward to that point.]


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 13, 2003)

[ooc: I think that we said around 10 pm? /ooc]


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 13, 2003)

_[OOC: Wasn't it earlier?  I think we said 10PM assuming the store closed around eight. But 10 suites me fine...  ]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 13, 2003)

_January 16th, 1926 - 10:03 PM_ 

You arrive at the short alley that leads to the 20-foot-square courtyard that fronts the _Ju Ju House_ around ten-o-clock. A single dirty light blub illuminates the court from a lamp post near the alleyway. From the many windows that overlook the court,  lights can be seen but most seem to be covered.  The slumped forms of three winos lay sprawled in corners of the court. They seem to be asleep.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 13, 2003)

"OK boys and Padre, this is the part where you cover us from sight, and let us know if trouble be a commin'.  We will let you know when we get in." 

After Shorty and his brother have left Shorty Whispers to his brother, "Hamish, we need to get rid of thems bums.  I don't want to tell them to just flat out buggeroff, but I dont want them here, you know what I mean..."


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2003)

Thomas looks slightly nervously at the two brothers and wonder what they plan to do. Internally, he is at odds about what should be done. Two days ago he was a law abiding citizen. Now...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

"How 'bout we give 'em enough money for a cheap 'otel room for da night? That'll seem like we're doing sumthin' good," Hamish quietly replies to his brother.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 14, 2003)

Joe looks around, not feeling overly confident that what they are doing is the right thing.  He thinks to himself that the most important thing to do here is to make sure no one is hurt needlessly.  But strange happenings are afoot and Joe is conciously aware that anything they do while investigating this mystery could turn violent.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 14, 2003)

Not thinking anything strange or feeling as if he is doing anything wrong shorty looks to his brother.  Well I was thinking something a little less expensive but..." shorty pulls out about 6 single dollar bills and gives it to his brother, "...here just get rid of them."


----------



## Krug (Mar 14, 2003)

Thomas is quite surprised by the generosity of the brothers. "I thought they'd just shoot them," he whispers to the priest. "Couldn't you just give them a dollar to go buy a drink," he asks the brothers.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 16, 2003)

"I'm glad they didn't just shoot them," Joe says with a smile.  "Besides, I think there is more to those brothers than meets the eye.  They seem to be...honorable somehow.  I'm glad they didn't resort to violence.  I'm sure we'll reach a point during this investigation where we are forced to commit violence so the less now, the better."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Hamish moves over to the bums and attempts to gently stir them from their sleep.

"Scuse me sirs, we's was walkin past and thoughts you might like a little something to get you a warmer place for the night," he says quietly, putting money in each of their hands.

He smiles and offers a hand to help them stand up.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 16, 2003)

The three black men look up at you with confused faces. As they stand one starts to chuckle. "Why, thank ya boss! It's alfawl kind of ya" He turns to the other two bums. "Let's be off fellas!" They walk out of the courtyard and down the alley. They stare at your group for a second and then are gone.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

Hamish cracks his knuckles and rolls his head across his shoulders.

"Okaly dokaly bro'ter, lets get to work," he says with a mischevious grin.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 17, 2003)

Shorty nods at his brother with a grin.  "Right lets find that key bro'ter." Shorty will work with Hamish and use his skills to complement his own and vice versa to get in a quietly as possible.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 17, 2003)

Carter watches Shorty and Hamish with a relieved sigh as they start handing out money to the bums.  

_These two are full of suprises..._


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC: What door are you going to open? The door to _The Ju Ju House _ or the empty shop next to it?


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 17, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> *OOC: What door are you going to open? The door to The Ju Ju House  or the empty shop next to it? *




Like we said we get into the other building then from there to the Ju Ju house.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 17, 2003)

With Hamish on watch, Shorty kneels down and begins to work on the lock. After several tries, Shorty begins to curse under his breath. The lock is old and rusty and it is giving Shorty a hard time. After about a minute, a audible click is heard and the door opens. Hamish moves in and his flash light shows a empty shop with a thick layer of dust on the floor. Two doors can be seen, one directly across from the door that you just opened and a door on the left wall that should lead to the _Ju Ju House_.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 17, 2003)

Shorty Waves the others in and makes sure that they are all quiet, then proceeds to work on the lock for the Ju Ju House.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 17, 2003)

OOC: I am going to assume that everyone enters the shop. If you want to do something else just say so. 

 Everyone quickly and quietly make their way into the empty shop. Shorty is already working on the door to the _Ju Ju House_ and after about a half a minute the door is unlocked.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2003)

Hamish grins and rubs his hands together.

"Jackpot," he says quietly.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

"Bingo!" Shorty exclaims quietly.  He waves the others in to the Ju Ju House silently as he moves in examining for traps, alarms, or any thing that would make a loud noise if it fell.  

"Alright, there is that 'ritual' blade on the wall.  Teach I think that you should check the files and records of sales to see if Mr. Elias' name turns up." Short finishes and turns towads his brother and puts his arm on his shoulder.  "Bro'ter lets search the rest of the area to see if there is anything else to find in this strange place that may help our investigation.  I have a better chance of finding something with your help, see."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 18, 2003)

Carter nods in agreement and sets off in search of any files or records _in this room_. (There ain't no way Carter is going off by himself!! )


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

While the _Ju Ju House _ was strange in the day time it is down right spooky at night. Your flashlights cast creepy shadows on the walls. The tribal masks and statues gain a whole new feeling of dread in the shifting beams of your flashlights. 

 Hamish and Shorty start to case the joint. You find no signs of alarms, traps. Hamish picks up the bushknife and gives it a swing or two. 

 Professor Carter goes over behind the counter and checks the regiester. Other than some money (15 dollars in small bills and change) and a few receipts there is nothing out of the ordinary there. Though as you stand behind the counter you seem to be standing on something slightly irregular on the floor.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

Shorty shivers with antici...               














pation.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

[ooc damn double post /ooc]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 18, 2003)

Joe will spend most of his time inside the Ju Ju House keeping watch on the entrances to the store, unless someone asks him to specifically look at something.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 18, 2003)

Carter shines his flashlight on the floor to get a better look and in a "loud" whisper says "Over here!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 18, 2003)

As Professor Carter looks down he sees a worn rug.  Pulling it back he sees a trap door. The handle which would normally lay down into a grove is up and this is what John Carter felt as he stood on the rug.  A large key hole is seen on the trapdoor and a tug shows that the door is indeed locked.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 18, 2003)

Carter kneels down, and inspects the door and lock. "Ummm, Shorty? Hamish?  This looks to be more your area of expertise," Carter says as he moves out of the way to allow the Gilladh brothers better access.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 18, 2003)

Shorty pokes his brother and then waves him towards the Professor.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2003)

Hamish nods and gives a thumbs up before heading over to give Carter any assistance he can.


----------



## Krug (Mar 18, 2003)

Thomas' feet shift around, uncomfortably. "I really dinna about this," he quips. The room is making him jittery.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 19, 2003)

Joe throws a quick glance at the Professor in an attempt to see what has him excited.  He quickly turns back to the entrances to the store, not wanting to be suprised by anyone.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Professor Carter, Shorty, Hamish, and Thomas look down on the locked wooden trap door behind the counter while Father Joe keeps a eye on the entrances. What do you do?.....What do you do?


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 19, 2003)

*Whispering* "Bro'ter, you got your gun I gave ya?  ... Good ... Well I throw this door open and then, wait umm.  Just make sure that when I open it that there are no alarms in there, Ok?" 

Shorty then checks the door for traps and if there are none opens it quickly.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 19, 2003)

Shorty examines the trap door and finds nothing out of the ordinary other that it is locked. Shorty works the lock and after a few seconds a click is heard. Taking a deep breath he pulls open the door. Your flashlights reveal a set of stairs barely wide enough for one person. The steep stairs lead downwards nearly twenty feet to what looks like a corridor. From this angle you cannot see how long it is or where this corridor leads.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 19, 2003)

*still whispering* "Alright, Hamish I told you there was some voodoo sh*t going on here!  This is probably where they worship and do some strange dance, see!"   After grumbling to his brother a bit he looks around and realises that everyone is looking at him strange.

"Hamish you think you could go down, gun first, and check it out? If you need to just knock any damn voodooist out, k?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

Hamish nods grimly, putting his game face on as he draws his Colt 1911 and switches the clip in it for a full one in his coat before holding it before him. He starts to descend the staircase slowly, his eyes darting about, chasing shadows created by the torches.

"Bro'ter, this is sum scary s," he says through gritted teeth.

[ooc: (7/7) in gun, (5/7) in removed clip, 4 full spares in jacket]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 20, 2003)

As Hamish gets to the bottom of the stairs, he sees a fifteen foot long corridor which ends a stout looking door. The ceilling is 8 foot above the foor. The walls, ceiling, and floor of this corridor are made of stone. Cut into the stone slabs are arcane tribal symbols of some sort. A kerosen lantern hangs from the ceiling in the center of the corridor. It is unlit.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 20, 2003)

Professor Carter can't hide the worried expression on his face as he whispers to Shorty "Do you think it's wise to send only one person?  He might need assistance in a hurry."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2003)

"There's a kerosine lamp halfway down an' tribal symbols carved in the walls," he says, becoming a little unnerved, "Lamps not lit, but I'm worried 'bout these carvin's."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 20, 2003)

_Tribal Symbols?_ "I'm going down," Carter says.


----------



## Krug (Mar 20, 2003)

"Lets stay together," says Thomas. He takes out his gun. _Into the lair of the devil..._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 21, 2003)

Joe moves over to the trapdoor.  "I'm going to wait up here to keep an eye on your backs, unless you need me down there.  I don't want to be suprised from behind.  The last thing we need is someone to close and lock the trapdoor while we're down there."

Joe looks around the immediate vicinity for any type of weapon, even makeshift, in the event he needs to defend himself.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 21, 2003)

Professor Carter and Thomas go down the narrow steps to the corridor. The air is cool and the only sound you hear is your heavy breathing. As Carter looks over the tribal symbols carved into the stone, he identifies them as Kikuyu tribal signs symbolizing evil. 

Shorty, a bit overcome by his fear of the supernatural hesitates at the top of the stairs by Father Joe. The Father picks a Zulu short spear from a wall display. Testing the point he finds it to be a real weapon with a sharp point and edge and not just a display piece.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 21, 2003)

"Padre, I will stay up here to guard m . . . our backs.  Me bro'ter can take care of himself, and the teach.  If he shouts though we go in to help, OK?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 21, 2003)

"You have a point Father," says Thomas, trying to break the tension with the rather weak joke.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Hamish finds the courage to walk down the corridor and attempt to light the lamp.

"Lets try to get a better look at things," he says.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 24, 2003)

"Good idea," Carter says pulling his gun from its holster.  "I want to see if there's anymore of these tribal symbols around..."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

Hamish walks to the lantern and lights it. From the added light Professor Carter can see the door at the end of the corridor better. It appears to be oak reinforced with iron straps. Cut into the wood are more symbols. They seem to be different from the ones carved into the walls.


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2003)

Thomas approaches cautiously, pistol drawn. "Well can anyone read those symbols?" He constantly looks behind him.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2003)

Hamish shakes his head.

"They don't look nice," he says.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 24, 2003)

Carter inches up to the door and tries to get a better look at the symbols.  

_[OOC: Knowledge (occult) +7 to read or identify the symbols]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 24, 2003)

Professor Carter is completely puzzled by the symbols on the door. He cannot identify them at all.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 24, 2003)

Carter gets a worried look on his face. "I'm usually pretty good with tribal symbols and runes, but these are completely foreign.  They're different from the Kikuyu symbols we saw earlier..."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 26, 2003)

Thomas *Bump*s into Hamish as he tries to see the symbols on the door.


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2003)

Thomas steps forward and opens the door, slowly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 27, 2003)

Hamish shrugs.

"Hopefully it won't hex us none," Hamish says, staying close to Thomas with his gun drawn.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 27, 2003)

Thomas opens the heavy oak door to a large chamber roughly 15 foot by 25 foot. His flashlight slowly scans the room. The floor, ceiling, and walls appear to be dressed stone. More of the strange symbols on the door can be found carved into the walls. The ceiling is high about 15 feet or so. Torches line the walls but they are unlit. A curtain hangs on the wall just across from the door. Could there be a room beyond? A the center of each wall are large African drums. Two long stout poles jut from the entry door wall. Leather thongs dangle from the poles. In the center of the room is a eight foot diameter stone block. A large pulley and chain hangs over the block which appears to be used to lift it. All is quite in the room. A faint foul smelling odor perminates the room.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 27, 2003)

Carter cautiously enters the room with his pistol drawn.


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2003)

Thomas approaches the block and examines it. "This is... an odd place to keep a chunka stone," he whispers.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 27, 2003)

Looking at the stone slab, Thomas can tell it appears to be about a foot thick and eight foot in diameter. A metal loop sticks out of the center of the slab. A good place to attach the chain from the pulley you would think. Thomas can see scratches on the floor near the slab where it appears that it was moved too. 

[OOC: I should have said a slab instead of a block.]


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2003)

"You think it's keeping something beneath?" says Thomas. He raps the floor to see if it's hollow.


----------



## Shapermc (Mar 27, 2003)

Shorty takes up the rear, with his hand on his pistol.  _Why diden't I bring my 'violin' in with me.... _ Shorty thinks to himself.  He enters the room and looks around.  

"I thinks that the slab over there is ment to keep something in, see.  No need to let their pet, or guard, out guys.  If um...  what about that curtain."  Shorty says in an exceptionally nervous tone as he walks acroos the room to pull down the curtain.  

When he gts there he gives it a strong tug to see if it is able to be had at.  If not he just moves it out of the way.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 28, 2003)

Hamish looks at the slab as he wanders around the room, he goes with Shorty to inspect the curtain.

"What if its for squishin' people?" he asks nervously, glancing back at the slab.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Mar 28, 2003)

Thomas' raps on the stone slab have a faint hollow sound while those on the floor around it have a hard solid sound. 

When Shorty come to the curtain he can tell that it parts in the middle. With Hamish looking over his shoulder he pulls them apart. Your flashlights reveals a six foot by six foot alcove. You both jerk back in suprise when your light hits the figures standing along each side of the wall of the alcove, two to each side making a total of four. The faint foul smell that you detected upon entering the chamber hits you like a brick as you part the curtain. With a gasp you see that the figures seem to be corpses of young adult black men. Their intestines hang from their sliced open bellys like obscene ropes. The symbol for the Cult of the Bloody Tongue is cut deeply into their foreheads and their mouths are sewn shut with twine. 



[OOC: Hamish and Thomas loose one point of sanity for seeing the bodies.]


----------



## Krug (Mar 28, 2003)

"HORRORS! HORRORS! IS THIS WHAT WE WERE EXPECTED TO FIND? VILE! VILE 'TIS IS!" Thomas backs away from the sight.

"There's something underneath and pull back the curtains!" says Thomas. He looks at the block. "We... we might need to move it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 29, 2003)

Hamish goes pale and looks away.

"Err, is that what it looks like bro'ter?" he asks, fear in his voice.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Mar 29, 2003)

OOC:  Sorry to interrupt the IC thread with an OOC but I wanted to let everyone know that I will be on vacation for the next two weeks.  I will still have computer and internet access for most of my trip so I will still be able to post, although it will be a bit more sporadic than usual.  Yellow Sign, feel free to take control of Father Joe as needed.

Toric


----------



## Krug (Apr 1, 2003)

-bump-


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

Hamish shakes his head in a vain attempt to get rid of the image he just saw.

"Well, I guess de only way from 'ere is down," Hamish rolls up his sleeves and heads over to the chain and pulley, "Who says we see whats underneath? It could just be sa'more stairs after all."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 1, 2003)

As Hamish glances at the alcove before he moves away,he notices a bundle on the floor in the back of the alcove. It appears wrapped in a leopard skin. 


[OOC: sorry for the delay in posting but my internet access has been spotty lately.   Oh by the way, I know Shaper and Toric are away but what about VorpalB? VB where are you?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 1, 2003)

"Ay, there's something down the back there," Hamish says, he looks at the gutted corpses though, not wanting to move amoung them, "Umm, anyone got a nice long piece o' rope?"

He rolls his sleeves back down.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 2, 2003)

_[OOC: I'm really sorry, boss.  Computer problems and the a health department inspection took up most of my time last week...]_

Carter removes a hankerchief and covers his mouth and nose as he moves closer to the alcove.  "Something's in there, you say?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 3, 2003)

"Yeah, its wrapped in leopard skin or sumthin'," Hamish answers, "I'll try to get it."

Hamish draws his pistol and takes a deep breath. When he's built up the courage he runs in to get the object, he picks it up and tosses it to whoever's closest before running out again.


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2003)

Thomas readies his pistol...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 3, 2003)

Carter holsters his pistol and moves closer to the leopard-skin bag.  He crouches down and examines it for any markings or tribal symbols.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 3, 2003)

Hamish after running in and grabbing and throwing the leopard skin sees hanging from a peg in the wall next to one of the corpses, a long feathered shawl of shimmering colors. Also hanging from the peg is a pair of gloves with long animal claws attached to the fingers of the gloves. 

Professor Carter sees no symbols on the leopard skin. But it has opened with Hamish's throw and several items spill on the ground: A book, a african devil mask carved of wood, a burnished copper bowl, a headband of grey metal, and a carved scepter. The bowl and the headband have unrecognizable runes and signs on them and the scepter appears to be made of carved wood with what appears to be Egyptian hierogyphics.

OOC: I was kinda waiting on Shapermc and Toric to return as we are at a exciting part of the game, but after some thought I have decided to get the game rolling again. Father Joe is upstairs and I will run Shorty and Father Joe until they return. Have Fun in the chamber of horrors guys.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 3, 2003)

Carter carefully picks up the spilled contents of the bag and examines each in turn (_OOC: Knowledge (occult), or Knowledge (anthropology) checks as appropriate on each item_) as he places them back in the bag.


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2003)

Thomas shivers. "We should get the police... but what's under the block? Shall we wait for them to see?"


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 3, 2003)

"I thinks that we should have left that stuff wraped up.  None the less since me bro'ter has managed to make things a mess we might as well try to figure out what happen back/down here." 

Shorty picks up the book to see what langue it is in, if English he reads it looking for clues.  He is constantly moving his eyes back and forth between the bodies.  He is cold, but mainly the fear is hitting his bones.  Talking big always helps.  Sewn ... shut ...  what are they looking at then?  Why do those entrals just...  


[ooc: as some of you know I am back  /ooc]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 3, 2003)

Shorty and the Professor hunch and confer over the open leopard skin and it's spilled contents. Shorty opens the book to see that it is titled _Africa's Dark Sects_, it is in English, and it is stamped "Property of the Trustees of Harvard University". 
 The mask appears to be of Congolese origin to Professor Carter's trained eye. The wood it is made of looks exotic. It has no straps or ties that would hold it to a face.
 The burnished copper bowl and head band of grey metal have strange runes carved in them and Professor Carter and Shorty are at a lost to identify them.
 The carved scepter seems to be of African origin and carved from baobab wood. With a little study and the proper books, Professor Carter seems believe he could translate the Egyptian hieroglyphics on the scepter given time.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 3, 2003)

> Shorty opening the book sees that it is titled Africa's Dark Sects, it is in English, and it is stamped "Property of the Trustees of Harvard University".



"Dear lord, Teach!  Isen't this the book that your buddy, Mr. Elias was trying to obtain?"


----------



## Krug (Apr 3, 2003)

"Should we take those items Professor?" says Thomas.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2003)

Hamish gulps audibly as he tries to nab the cloak and gloves.

"Just a couple more things," he says.

Once he grabs them he runs out to the safety of his comrades.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 8, 2003)

Hamish grabs the feathered shawl and the gloves and runs from the alcove and it's grisly occupants. The room is deathly quiet save for the heavy breathing of your group. 


[OOC: Five days and no posts  ]


----------



## Krug (Apr 8, 2003)

"Lets look under the stone block," says Thomas. "Get your weapons ready. The sight might not be something for human eyes," he says, moving to the pulley.

If no one has an objection he'll try to pull and lift the block.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2003)

Hamish hands the items to Shorty and Teach before drawing his weapon and standing ready before the rising block. Should Thomas need help lifting the block Hamish will assist him.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 9, 2003)

Carter looks with concern to Hamish and then Thomas.  He can't hid the worry on his face as he says "Do you think that's a good idea?  Who knows what they've got down there... I say we get outta here and examine the contents of this bag."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 9, 2003)

Looking over the stone block and the chain and pulley, Thomas can tell it will take atleast three people to move it. Two to pull on the chain to lift it and one to push the block to the side.


----------



## Krug (Apr 9, 2003)

"Or we call the police, and look at what's under it during the day," says Thomas. "What do you say to that?" He looks relieved that someone had protested.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

Hamish shrugs and looks to Shorty.

"Watcha say bro'ter?" he asks, "Two for each ways. You gots the final vote."


----------



## Krug (Apr 11, 2003)

Thomas waits for Shorty's reply. "Hurry up and decide, man!"


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 11, 2003)

"Sounds like a plan bro'ter."  Shorty replies still quite nervous.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 11, 2003)

"Well, we move tha slab den," Hamish says, he looks at the slab for a moment before continuing, "I'll push it."

Hamish rolls up his sleeves and unbuttons his coat for ready access to his pistol, then once everyone's ready he'll start pushing.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 11, 2003)

"Ok, ready...  3... 2... and ..."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 12, 2003)

With Thomas and Shorty pulling on the chain the slab lifts and Hamish strains and pushes the slab away from a hole in the ground that the slab covered. With loud band the slab hits the floor away from the 8 foot diameter hole. A long strangled cry is heard from the pit, followed by another and then another. Anguished cries begin to echo from the dark hole. Your first thought is that there are poor people down in the hole crying for help.


----------



## Krug (Apr 12, 2003)

"Is there anyone down there?" says Thomas in a half-hearted shout. "Can we shine a light in there?" He keeps his pistol pointed down the dark hole.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2003)

"I'll get that lantern," Hamish says, and goes out into the hallway to unhook the lantern hung from the ceiling.

He returns to the room and dangles the light over the hole, trying to make out who's down the bottom.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 13, 2003)

Shorty nervously rubs his hands together and backs slowly and carefully away from the pit.

"B.b.bb.bbro'ter yo.yo.you got that under c.c.controll?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

As several of you are holding flashlights, it is unnessary for Hamish to get the lantern as it is unlite in any case. Everyone save Shorty who backs up from the hole peers down into the dark hole. Your flashlights illumiating the bottom which is about 15 feet down. Thats.........when.......you.......see.......it...............








.............with a strangled gasp you come out of the shock of seeing the thing at the bottom of the pit. Now you know what is making the anguished cries but your mind revolts against the knowledge. The crying THING is composed of dozens of human faces set into a thick wormlike mass of purple-veined muscle. The faces weep, shout, and cry out with great woeful feeling. 

Professor Carter sways back and forth as his vision begins to fade in to darkness. His eyes flutter closed and he begins to pitch forwards into the pit. Hamish and Thomas while shocked hold on to their sanity.......just barely.


[OOC: Sanity loss....Carter  11 points and faints, Hamish  5 points, and Thomas 3 points]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

Father Joe waits up in the shoppe. The others have been down the stairs for a while. The shapes of the African articles in the room have a whole new horrid appearence by the light of your lone flashlight. Suddenly you hear what sounds like cries of anguish coming from down the stairs. As you turn to investigate, you hear the noise of the lock of the front door to the shoppe being turned and then a second later you hear the door in the ajoining shoppe also being opened.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 14, 2003)

Shorty, seeeing the professor wobbeling, and not being to far away bolts forward to grab him.  If he see's what made Carter feint, so be it, but safety is key.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 14, 2003)

Shorty is able to jump forward and grab the Professor just as he is about to fall in. Shorty gets a glimise of what lies in the pit though (Sanity loss 2 points) before he can pull the Professor back.


----------



## Krug (Apr 14, 2003)

"My god," says Thomas. "Oh... heavens, w-w-what is it?" 
He shoots the creature.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 14, 2003)

After pulling him away from the edge Shorty begins to slap the professor.  "Bro'ter! Get the gear! Were out of here!  TEACH WAKE UP WE GOTS TO GO!!!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 15, 2003)

Hamish blinks and twitches his head about. Not certain that what he's seeing is real he looks at those nearest to him to see their reactions. He twitches again when he sees the horrified looks on their faces. Shorty jumps forward and save the professor from a grizzly fate, at the cost of a glance at what lay below.



> "Bro'ter! Get the gear! Were out of here! TEACH WAKE UP WE GOTS TO GO!!!"




"Kay," he says, blinking a few more times then walking away from the hole.

He picks up the things they found and puts them under his arm while heading out.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 15, 2003)

Thomas' gun fires with a thunderous boom in this confined space. The Things wail's intensifiy but Thomas is shocked to see the bullet holes in the creature seal over and disappear after a second or two.

Shorty shakes and tries to awaken Carter from his faint. With a dazed look the Professor's eyes open.


----------



## Krug (Apr 15, 2003)

"What now? What now?" shouts Thomas. He looks for something to throw down that can burn the creature.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 15, 2003)

"We could try to smash it with the stone top...  Think it is heavy enough bro'ter?" Shorty says after seeing that the Professor is awake.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 15, 2003)

[_OOC: *Is* the Professor awake??  ]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 15, 2003)

[OOC: Yes the Professor is now awake. I don't know of Toric is back yet so I am going to go ahead and have Father Joe do something.]


 Thomas franticly looks around for something that would burn. He remembers the unlite lantern in the corridor. 

 Short looks at the stone slab and he can tell that it is too big to fit down into the pit. 

 Father Joe runs into the room. "Quick help me with the door!" he shouts and he pulls the door to the room shut. "There is mob of those cultists right on my heels! Is there anyway to lock this door? And what by all that is holy is that screaming?" The father seems to be almost in a panic.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 15, 2003)

Carter awakens with a start and frantically tries to push the arms holding him away.  As his mind begins to clear he sees Shorty standing over him, and he stops his protestations.

"D...d...ear God... did you see it?  It was awful...awful..." The professor lowers his head and begins to sob into his chest.

Carter hears Thomas run into the room announcing a mob of cultists on his heels.

_Is this how it's going to end?  Well if it is, I'll not go gently..._

Carter wipes his eyes and his nose on his sleeve, and slowly gets to his feet.  He still seems a little unsure of his footing as he reaches for his gun and takes aim at the doorway.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 15, 2003)

OOC:  I am back from my vacation and will be back to posting regularly.  Since Yellow Sign had the Father enter the room running from whatever was coming into the shop upstairs, I'll hold off on posting until others have had a chance to say something.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 15, 2003)

[OOC: Hey Toric! Glad to have you back. Here is the situation. While waiting upstairs in the shop you hear the sound of wailing  coming from downstairs. At that point you also hear the door opening in the shop next door and the lock being opened at the front door of the Ju Ju House. You catch a glimise of a large group of black men coming in through the door in the abandoned shop next door. They are carrying machetes. The front door of the Ju Ju House begins to open. I had you run down stairs to warn the others. If you want to do something else, I can change your action. ]


----------



## Krug (Apr 15, 2003)

Thomas grabs the lantern on the floor if there's time, pours it on the creature and lights it. (Grabbing a match from the brothers if he has to)
_Is there a way out of this room other than the door?_


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 16, 2003)

"Cover the beast if she no burn!  We's got company, see!  Grab your guns and pull up your knickers.  Take careful aim and hold onto your butts, (shorty is refering to cigerret butts) "I feel a fight coming.  Bro'ter!  I got your back you got mine, see!" 

Shorty pulls his brass knuckles out of his pocket and puts them on.  He then pulls his Mauser 9mm out of the back of his pants and grinds his teeth cursing himself for leaving the "violin" at home.

"Stay away from the door unless you want to get shot!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

Hamish looks at the door being shut by Father Joe and starts to walk back to his brother. When his brother gives the word though Hamish drops what he was carrying and pulls out his Colt, slipping his knuckles on his other hand and taking aim at the door.

"I'm good ta go bro'ter," he says.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 16, 2003)

OOC:  The actions you gave Joe seem fine to me Yellow Sign.

IC:
At the sight of the brothers pulling their guns, Joe steps away from the door, moving behind those with weapons.

"Bare knuckles aren't much good against men armed with machetes," Joe says, as he takes cover.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

Thomas take the lantern that Hamish had taken from the corridor and begins to spill the kerosene over the Thing in the pit. It's cries and wails redouble sending a shiver down the spines of all that can hear it. (Lose 1 Sanity). Thomas remembers that he has a lighter in his pocket and pulls it out as his eyes dart about the room looking for another exit. He sees none. 

The heavy door opens and three men with machetes enter the room. More can be seen behind them in the corridor. Hamish recognizes the first as one of the bums he talked to out in the courtyard.

The sound of gunfire momentarly drowns out the cries of the creature as Carter, Shorty, and Hamish fire. The three men jerk and fall. 

Father Joe suddenly remembers the short spear in his hands. 

[OOC: I gave you a suprise round as the cultist entered the room. ]


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

*The Situation:*

 Thomas has spilled kerosene from a lantern over the Thing in the pit and pulled out a lighter. Shorty, Professor Carter, and Hamish have guns drawn and are covering the door. Father Joe stands behind them with a short Zulu spear in hand. The door is open and the three cultists that were just gunned down lay on the floor just inside the room . More cultists can be seen the the corridor. 

Init:

Hamish 26
Carter 21
Thomas 19
Father Joe 16
Shorty 13
Cultists 12

Nice rolls for init!!


----------



## Krug (Apr 16, 2003)

_Three cultists or bodies of cultists?_

"Step forward and she burns!" shouts Thomas at the cultists.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 16, 2003)

[OOC: The three cultist who entered the room were shot and either killed or seriously wounded and are now down and out on the floor.]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 16, 2003)

"Now dat's 'ow its dun eh bro'ter?" Hamish says proudly about the felled cultists, "That one there was one o' them bums we gave ta a little earlier.

His aim does not sway while he takes one hand off his weapon to indicate the homeless man.

"Like our good friend says, come closer an' we's burn ya freak, plus yous'll cop a little sumthin' from us three 'ere," Hamish says, reinforcing Thomas' statement.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 16, 2003)

"Burn it anyway!! The thing's not _natural_... besides, who knows how many innocents its killed?? THROW THE MATCH!!!  KILL IT!!"

Carter is pointing frantically at the pit while keeping his eyes on the door for for cultists.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 16, 2003)

"Bro'ter, perhaps he will still have the money on him once w wade through the rest of these Voodooist!  Burn the thing!  We can handle human flesh, nothing new." Shorty says to the room.  He will continue to gun down anyone who enteres the room.  He was hoping with the later sentence to INTIMIDATE the other cultist into staying back.


----------



## Krug (Apr 16, 2003)

Thomas obeys Carter and lights the kerosene, either by using a match, paper or money and throwing it down. "So be it! To the hell that spawned ya you go!" Thomas says. He will draw out his gun and aim at the cultists, ready for action.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 17, 2003)

Joe will move to the side of either Hamish or Shorty, staying out of the line of fire of their guns, readying the spear to attack any cultist that gets close enough for him to reach.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 17, 2003)

Init:

Hamish 26
Carter 21
Thomas 19
Father Joe 16
Shorty 13
Cultists 12

Thomas drops a match down into the pit and flames begin to dance over the horrid creature. It's terrible cries raise to a fevered pitch. 

Three more cultist rush into the room from the corridor. Their screams of rage mix with the din of sound in the room. Hamish's gun speaks first striking one of the men straight in the chest. He spins to the ground. Carter and Thomas fire almost in unison but only one bullet finds it's mark, wounding a crazed culist in the arm. The man continues his charge at the group. Father Joe stabs at the man as he lifts his machete to strike Professor Carter and the spear pierces his stomach and the man falls to his knees with a moan. Shorty shoots his broom handled mauser straight into the face of a cultist at point blank range. The cultist raises his hands to his ruined face and with a terrible scream drops to the ground. 

A commanding voice calls in a foreign language from the trap door to the corridor. The cultists who are still in the corridor rush back up the stairs and into the Ju Ju House.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2003)

This can't be good now," Hamish says, and waits for input from his brother while his gun remains trained down the corridor.


----------



## Krug (Apr 17, 2003)

"We should make a jailbreak and get out now!" says Thomas. If his gun is almost empty he loads it. The screaming of the creature will echo in his ears until eternity.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 18, 2003)

"Grab all the stuff that we found fater and follow us.  Bro'ter, Carter follow me!" Shorty says as he intends to head out the stair way to chase the negros (the perfered use in the '20's).


----------



## VorpalBunny (Apr 18, 2003)

Carter nods gratefully at Father Joe, and says "Right behind you" as he takes up position behind Shorty and Hamish.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2003)

Hamish checks his magazine and nods, he switches it for another fully loaded on then heads down the hallway with his brother. He grits his teeth and remains silent as they walk.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 19, 2003)

After the leopard skin and it's contents are picked up and guns reloaded, the group heads into the corridor towards the stairs and the trap door. Shorty, Hamish, Thomas, Carter, and then Father Joe move forwards ready for action. The cries of the thing in the pit begin to fade in intenisty.  Shorty can see that the light in the _Ju Ju House_ is on and he can here the noise of many foot steps. A steady and deep accented voice calls down.

"It seems we have rats in our celler! Well I know how to take care of rats!" Then you hear the man call out in a strange sing song language.

_Ygnaiih! Ygnaiih! EEE-yayayayaya-haahaahaahaa-ngh'aaa-ngh'aa-ya-ya-yaaa!_

As the man's voice echoes through the corridor all is silent even the cries of the THING. And the trap door slams shut and you hear the lock being turned.


----------



## Krug (Apr 19, 2003)

Thomas rushes to the door and tries to bash it open. If that is futile, he'll aim a shot at the lock.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 21, 2003)

"DAMN!!!  Ummm... do you think that this has anything to do with that thing in the pit?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 22, 2003)

"Do you suppose there is another way out of here?" Joe asks the others.  If they let him, he will attempt to pry the door open with the spear.  Otherwise he will wait and see what the others want to do.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

The dark corridor is just wide enough for two people to stand side by side but the narrow stairs will only allow one at a time. 

 Thomas rushes up the stairs and bashes his shoulder into the trapdoor. The door refuses to budge. He then fires a shot at the lock splintering wood. Thomas hears what sounds like something heavy being dragged over the trapdoor. 

Shorty and Hamish watch from the stairs as Thomas tries to open it.

Professor Carter turns to Father Joe "We.... didn't see.... any other way out.... Father unless there.... is some sort.... of secret door hidden.... in the......."  Father Joes can tell that Carter is close to the edge of a mental brakedown as his speech is choppy and his eyes dart about nerviously. Suddenly the Professor stops in mid sentence and stares at something over Father Joes shoulder. "OH MY GOD!!!....." screams Professor Carter.


----------



## Krug (Apr 22, 2003)

Thomas spins around, revolver ready...

_Yellow Sign, Hate it when u do that!  _


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 22, 2003)

Shotry turns towards Carter and looks at what he is shouting at ...


"Wha...."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

You turn to see what has putting such a fright into Carter. A shiver runs down your spine and you gasp as your flashlights play upon the four figures that are emerging from the alcove across the chamber. The negro men stumble and sway with a morbid stiffness and from their sliced open bellies swing ropey intestines. Large black doll like eyes stare at you without any hint of emotion and a muffled groan escapes their sewn shut mouths. Beetles and cockroaches scapper over their bodies and the stench of a open grave assails your senses.


[OOC: Sanity losses-Father Joe (1 point) Carter (4 points), Hamish (1 point), Shorty (2 points), and Thomas (4 points). I will post in the OOC thread your current Sanity totals, etc..]


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 22, 2003)

Joe will try to move into a position where he has more room and will await the approach of the walking corpses.  If one gets close enough, he will use the spear to attack.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 22, 2003)

*The Situation*

Currently the group in is the corridor which leads from the trapdoor to the chamber. Thomas is by the trap door at the top of a set of stairs. Shorty and Hamish are behind him in the corridor. Behind them are Carter and Father Joe who are by the open door to the chamber. The corpses are walking out of a alcove across the room from the door way to the corridor. Several bodies of cultists lay on the ground infront of the doorway and in the chamber. One or two are moaning slightly. There is also a 8 foot diameter pit in the middle of the chamber. Smoke curls out of the hole and a faint wimpering can be heard from down in the hole. 

Init:
Shorty  21
Carter 14 
Father Joe 10 
Hamish 9
Thomas 8
Zombies 2

[OOC:Just a quick note for those with pistols. The guns you have can multifire if you use a full attack action. That will give you an extra shot that round but at a -4 to hit with both your attacks. So have some crunchy zombie loving fun guys. Oh PS. For targeting purposes the zombies are numbered from left to right zombie1, zombie2, zombie3, and zombie4]


----------



## Krug (Apr 22, 2003)

"What in the heavens...", Thomas fires at zombie1. He wishes he was serving drinks back at the restaurant now.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 23, 2003)

Hamish's jaw drops then hurriedly closes when he tastes the stench of the dead. He feels like vomiting but manages to level his weapon with the closest one and let off a round at it.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 23, 2003)

"Friggin....  ARGHHH!" Shorty shouts as he closes 1/2 the distance between him and the ... _things_.  He then takes aim and fires untill his gun is empty.  Then reloads and proceeds to do it again.  If any get too close he will punch them with the brass knuckles.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 23, 2003)

Shorty runs into the chamber and fires his gun at the closest corpse but he trips on one of the bodies on the ground and his aim is spoiled. The shot hits the opposite wall. 

Carter steps into the room and levels is Colt revolver and fires. A ragged hole appears in the first corpses chest. Bits of rotting meat splatter about and the creature keeps on walking forwards.

Hamish steps next to this bother and fires from the hip. The second zombie's head explodes throwing bone and brain in a abstract pattern on the wall behind it. The corpse staggers for a second and then continues it's shambling march. 

Thomas steps up and fires but due to his haste and shaking hand the shot misses.

The corpses move forwards. One (zombie1) swings a heavy arm which catches Professor Carter on the head. Blood begins to pour from a cut in his scalp. (6 points of damage). The one with the ruined head (zombie2) grabs for Hamish and it's boney fingers dig deep into his shoulder (3 points of damage) before Hamish can pull away. Shorty and Thomas are able to duck under the swings of the other two creatures (zombie3 and zombie4).

Father Joe seeing a opening attacks the corpse who hit Professor Carter but the spear misses it's mark in the confusion of the fight.


----------



## Krug (Apr 23, 2003)

Thomas fires at the zombie directly facing him.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 24, 2003)

Joe will try to keep the zombies at bay with his spear, while trying to hold back the rising fear he feels at their situation.  If close enough, he will attack a zombie again with the spear.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 24, 2003)

(You know what shorty is doing   )


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 25, 2003)

[OOC: I am going to go ahead and run the turn. I don't think Hamish is going to do anything other than blast away at the zombie attacking him.]

Init:
Shorty 21
Carter 14 
Father Joe 10 
Hamish 9
Thomas 8
Zombies 2

Shorty fires again but a bump from the zombie3's arm spoils his aim. 

Professor Carter reeling from the blow to his head fires wildly at the rotting corpse infront of him (zombie1). One of his shots tears into the thing's shoulder and it's arm hangs limp at it's side. 

Father Joes stabs again at the corpse attacking Professor Carter. His spear strikes true and digs deep into it's chest. The corpse staggers and then falls a pile of lifeless flesh.  (max damage with the spear)

Hamish fires into the zombie2's belly but it seems not to notice.

Thomas levels his pistol and blasts a ragged hole in the zombie4's chest. It keeps attacking though. 

The three corpses attack but everyone evades their clumsy blows.

[OOC: zombie1 is down, zombie2 and zombie4 are hurt, zombie3 is untouched.]


----------



## Krug (Apr 25, 2003)

"Die damn you... die!" says Thomas, shooting again. He looks at the Father. "Nice hit Father!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 26, 2003)

Joe glances at Thomas and manages a weak half-smile and then turns his attention back to the zombies still threatening them.  He continues to try to keep the zombies at bay with his spear, attacking any one of them that is near enough to reach.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Hamish steps back, and fires again, grunting at the wound in his shoulder.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 28, 2003)

Init:
Shorty 21
Carter 14 
Father Joe 10 
Hamish 9
Thomas 8
Zombies 2

After seeing Father Joe down on of the creatures, Shorty gains some confidence and fires point blank into the zombie attacking him. The bullet enters it's chest with a sickening thud. 

Professor Carter dazed to see his attacker fall hesitates for a second and then shoots the zombie that Shorty just hit. The right side of it's skull blows apart and it topples backwards into the pit. 

Father Joe emboldened by his success stabs at the corpse attacking Hamish but misses. 

Hamish fires and misses.

Thomas shoots and hits the one infront of him in the shoulder but it does not even seem to notice it. 

The zombie fighting Thomas brings a club like hand across into Thomas' arm. There is a nasty crack of bones breaking and Thomas yells in pain. (6 points of damage). The one fighting Hamish misses with a clumsy grab. 

[OOC: Zombie2 and Zombie4 are left. Zombie2 is attacking Hamish and Zombie4 is attacking Thomas]


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 28, 2003)

Hamish curses the miss, reassuring himself it was because of his injury. He fires again, hoping to knock the creature back into the pit like the other one was.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 29, 2003)

With a look of disgust and revulsion, Joe stabs the spear towards the zombie attacking Hamish.


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2003)

Thomas screams in pain and backs off 5' before firing at the zombie, tears flowing from his eyes.


----------



## Shapermc (Apr 29, 2003)

Shorty, still upset, wonders how everyone is going to survive this.  He also wonders what happen to the thing in the pit... is it dead yet?  

BAM (he fires again)


----------



## Yellow Sign (Apr 29, 2003)

Init:
Shorty 21
Carter 14 
Father Joe 10 
Hamish 9
Thomas 8
Zombies 2

Shorty's pistol lets out a loud bang as he fires point blank into the corpse attacking Hamish. A ragged hole appears in it's side. Unfazed the creature turns it's head to stare at Shorty. With half of it's head gone, Shorty swears that it is grinning at him with it's broken jaw. 

Carter fires wildly at the Zombie by Hamish. One shot hits and a audible crack of it's spine is followed by it collapsing to the ground. 

Father Joe moves to help Thomas and stabs wildy at his attacker missing badly.

Hamish quickly changes targets and shoots at the last zombie but again he misses. 

Thomas with his broken left arm held closely to his side moves backwards a step and fires his pistol. A fist sized hole appears in the zombie's neck and it's head falls to it's chest barely attached to his body by ribbons of flesh. Everyone holds their breath as it takes a step forwards and raises its arms to grab at Thomas. It then falls forward and lies unmoving on the ground.

Professor Carter falls to his hands and knees and begins to vommit. Broken sobs can be heard between his retching. Smoke from the gunfire fills the room and with your flashlights the room gains a unearthly appearance. Your ears ring from the gun shots and you feel you heart pounding from the rush of combat.


----------



## Krug (Apr 29, 2003)

"What now?" says Thomas, looking tired and confused.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Apr 30, 2003)

"I don't know, Thomas, but your arm doesn't look too good.  You need a doctor.  If we can't get out of here through the trapdoor, we've gotta start looking for another way."

After speaking to Thomas, Joe walks over to Professor Carter.  "Professor, pull yourself together.  We've gotta find a way out of here.  You've got to be strong now or we're all going to die down here."

Joe will put a reassuring hand on Carter's shoulder and then try to help him to his feet.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 30, 2003)

Hamish reloads his pistol and returns it to his pocket, he then turns to his brother to make sure he's alright.

"Y'alright there bro'ter?" he asks, then looks to everyone else, "Shorty said this voodoo is bad stuff. We needs some lookin' to."

Hamish glances at the wound in his shoulder, frowning more at the damaged clothing than the injury. All this time though he avoids looking at the dead zombies, and the pit which contains the creature, as if he's pretending they're not there.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 1, 2003)

With Father Joes words, Carter stands and you see him try and compose himself. Wiping the vommit from his mouth, he turns to Joe a wild look on his face. "But Father, how are we going to get out of this hell hole. Don't forget there are God only knows how many crazed murderers up that stairs waiting for us. And who knows what other horrors await us down here. WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE DOWN HERE!!!" screams Carter. The pistol in his hands begins to shake and tears start to stream down his face again. The pistol drops to the floor and Carter places his hands on his face and he begins to sob again. 

Thomas watches as Professor Carter begins to break up. He then thinks he hears what sounds like gun shots and yelling from the corridor and up the stairs.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 2, 2003)

Joe looks at the professor helplessly as he begins to break down again.  He then picks up the professor's dropped gun and turns to Thomas.  "The professor needs help but there is nothing we can do for him while we're stuck down here.  We've got to find a way out."

Upon hearing the gunshots upstairs, Joe turns quickly to look in that direction, holding the gun in his right hand and the spear in his left.  "Now what?"


----------



## Krug (May 2, 2003)

Thomas goes to the trapdoor and tries to open it. The claustrophobia and the zombies lifeless bodies is getting to him. "GET ME OUT OF HERE GET ME OUTTA HERE GET ME OUTTA HERE!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 2, 2003)

Hamish opens and shuts his mouth, wanting to say something reassuring to the others, though upon hearing gunshots his head darts to their direction.

"It's coppers!" he says in a panic, "Out the fckin' fryin' pan an' inna' the fire! We get caught down 'ere packin' heat and we're in deep sht!"

Hamish now really starts to appear panicked, looking for a place to hide and muttering that they might not find the trapdoor if they're lucky.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 2, 2003)

The sounds of gunfire and shouting fades as Thomas yells and pounds on the trapdoor with his good hand. Shorty swings his head from looking at the trapdoor to his brother Hamish who begins to look about for a place to hide. Father Joe comforts Professor Carter whose sobs have begun to quiet down. 

Thomas hears feet above him and the sound of something heavy being moved away from the trapdoor. Someone tries to open the locked door and then he hears a voice yell. "Move away from the door we are going to shoot the lock." Four muffled shots later the door swings open. Two policemen look down on Thomas with their guns drawn. One of the policemen has a bleeding cut on his cheek. He yells "Drop that gun mister and come out with your hands in the air!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 2, 2003)

_ January 16th, 1926 - 10:43 PM - New York Times Writer's Bullpen_ 

 Evelyn was working late on a friday night. She was trying to finish up that piece on the blackmail attempt on a important city judge. Guy Randle was working late too. She could see him glance over in her direction every minute or two. The mug was nice to look at but pure creep inside. His phone rang and he picks it up. After a few yes's and ok's he hangs up. He looks over to Evelyn with an excited look on his face. "Hey there is some sort of riot going down in Harlem. Police are mixing it up with some big gang of negros. Lots of gunplay too! What a story!" He stands up and grabs his coat and hat.


----------



## Krug (May 2, 2003)

Thomas drops the gun and steps carefully out, hands in the air. "Oh the horror... the horror!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 3, 2003)

*New York Times Writer's Bullpen*
January 16th, 1926  -  10:43 PM

The radio played in the background while she chewed on her pencil, alternately tapping it against her lips.  Just a couple more sentances...the right sentences and the whole piece would be finished.

Guy Randle's presence didn't help her concentration any.  Another one of those annoying men who thought just because she was a working woman, it was quite alright to oogle her like some jazz singing tramp in a speakeasy.

Yet she knew that her looks were pretty exotic even for New York at times...the combination of an American father and an Egyptian mother brought out her mother's spectacular skin, dark eyes and father's stubborn chin.  Not to mention that she, as always, dressed in fashion two tiers higher than anyone in the entire office, including the editor.

"Gunplay in Harlem?" that caught her attention right off, and she grabbed at her handbag which served as her carry-all, her coat and perky hat.  Setting it on her head, she headed out the door, heels clicking against the pavement to the nearest taxi.

"What are you waiting for, slowpoke?  It'll all be finished by the time we get there if we don't hoof it!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 3, 2003)

Hearing the police telling Thomas to drop his gun and come out with his hands up, Joe closes his eyes briefly and sighs.  After a moment to compose himself, he drops Professor Carter's gun and the spear and moves to the bottom of the trap door.

"Officers, we have injured men down here, including Thomas there."   Joe points to the Englishman.  "His arm doesn't look too good.  And you might want to send down men with strong stomachs.  There are things that aren't natural to be seen down here."

If any of the officers come down, Joe will introduce himself.  "Father Joe Savino, from Saint Catherine's in the village."  He'll then point to the bodies of the zombies.  "What do you make of those?  And there is something in that pit," he says pointing to the hole in the ground, "but I haven't had a chance to look at it yet."

Joe tries to sound calm as he talks to the officers, hoping that the strangeness of the scene will keep them from asking too many questions about why the group is down in this place to begin with.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 5, 2003)

As Thomas steps up into the _Ju Ju House_ he sees a body of a blackman laying by the open way. Two New York Police men have their guns out and are watching you carefully. He can see outside some more police and a couple of more bodies on the ground including a policemen. Upon hearing Father Joe call from down stairs one of the police men looks down and says. "Sweet Mother of Mary! There is a priest down there!" he thinks for a second and then says "Father please come out of there will you and anyone one else who is down there." The other officer holsters his gun and turns to Thomas. "What in the world is going on here mister!"


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 5, 2003)

Evelyn and Guy grab a taxi and head to Harlem. They drive up to a choatic scene. Several police cars and two ambulances are parked infront of a dirty alleyway. You arrive just in time to see several handcuffed negroes being put in a paddywagon. What looks like four covered bodies lay on the sidewalk. Several police are questioning a group of men including a priest at the entrance to the alleyway.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2003)

"Now's our chance," says Shorty, "Act incognito."

Hamish nods and they both put their weapons away.

"What about the voodoo stuff? Hamish asks.

"I was gettin' to that, Shorty replies, "Much as I'd like to leave it it might be useful. Bring it along, do the coat trick."

Hamish hands Shorty his pistol who conceals the second weapon under his jacket. Hamish then removes his jacket and wraps it around his arm a little loosely, then conceals whatever items he can within. Shorty folds up the cloak and tucks it into the back of his pants under his jacket. On the way out they follow the others and take care not to look directly at any of the police in the hopes none will recognise them.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 5, 2003)

[OOC: Festy can you run Shorty until Shapermc comes back? And what are you going to do with the leopard skin and it's contents?]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 5, 2003)

[ooc: I'll edit my previous post to include Shorty and the voodoo gear. ]

[ooc: Done.]


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 5, 2003)

Moving quickly, Evelyn straightened her clothes and pulled a pencil plus clean notebook out of her bag.  She gave her body a little shake, letting everything fall into place before heading over to the group and flashing a winsome smile.

"Hello!  I'm Evelyn Winslow from the New York Times...what happened here, Officer..." she read his name tag.  "...Clarkson.  A bit of gunplay?"

Her dark eyes rested on each of them men in turn, a bit of shrewdness lurking in their depths.  _Gun play, negroes, harlem, and catholic priest...it doesn't get to be better copy than this._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 6, 2003)

Reluctantly, Joe comes up out of the cellar.  Seeing the police questioning Thomas, he remains quiet, waiting to see what story the Englishman will come up with.

Joe sticks close to Professor Carter, doing what he can to keep the man calm but he is fairly certain that the Professor is going to need some professional help after the events of this night.


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2003)

Thomas stutters, not knowing where to start. "It.. a creature. A corpulent mass. A horror... dead men walking. It tried to kill us. Voodoo. It ties in to the murders a few days ago. Oh... Saints preserve us!"

"But... I must go down and ensure the horror is dead! Torches! I will bring you down, but say your prayers before you descend because it is the very gate of hell that we are entering!"

_I love this game. _


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 6, 2003)

Evelyn arched a dark brow as she paused in mid-scribble.  "What?  Has he been drinking?" she asked his companions, a skeptical look on her face.  "He sounds like a bad penny novel.  Next thing you're going to tell me is some mysterious cult is after you with hatchets."  She winked at Guy Randle with a slight snicker.

"Come on, boys.  Stop it with the fairy tales.  Where's the real _news_?  Was this gang-related?  Are you with the mob?"  _The tea and crumpet mob..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 6, 2003)

At the mention of the mob Hamish fiddles with his collar nervously before Shorty gives him a poke in the ribs with his elbow. Shorty is quick to switch on the charms though with the lady present.

"Watch the pro," he whispers to Hamish.

"Madam, we assure you that what we're sayin' is nuthin' but the truth. No connections to the mob neither," he flashes a brilliant smile and continues, "If you want proof its all in the basement. We brave gentlemen have faced the odds and come out only a little worse for wear, our dear friend may need a little looking after though for what we saw down there will likely haunt us until the end of our days."

Shorty tries to earn the attractive reporter's sympathy with the last statement, his mood changes into sadness and he looks away.

"Yep, nuthin to do with the mob," Hamish says nervously, shattering the atmosphere Shorty was trying to create.

Shorty scowls at his brother for a moment then looks back to the reporter with a lopsided smile and a shrug.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> * "He sounds like a bad penny novel.  Next thing you're going to tell me is some mysterious cult is after you with hatchets."
> *




Just as Evelyn says this, a police man walks by carrying several bloody machetes in his hands. He comes up to the officer in charge and says. "Sargent, it's a bloody slaughter house down in the basement. I counted 10 bodies at least. Six looks like they just got gunned down and four look like they have been dead over a week or more. And thats not the worst of it. There is a pit with what looks several burned  bodies bodies at the bottom. It's horrific. The bodies have all been melted together from the heat of the fire. Jackson lost his lunch just looking at it." With that a pasty faced police man can be seen being helped out of the alleyway by another. 

The sargent looks over your group and then the two reporters. "Miss you will have to step back please. I need to question these gents here. Ok ,who are you and what where you doing down in that basement. And what the sam hill is going on here?"

Evelyn gets a chance to look over the group that the policeman is questioning.  A pair of twin gents who have a shifty look to them. A well dressed gentleman who seems very nervious and wild eyed. Vommit can be seen on his jacket and he has a nasty bleeding gash on his forehead. There is a priest who seems to be trying to keep this gentleman calm. And a man with a british accent whose arm appears to be broken. 

Police seem to be swarming the area now. Guy is over talking to a policeman by the paddy wagon.


----------



## Krug (May 6, 2003)

"I'm Thomas Anderson, just a former waiter, and..." he looks to the rest.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 7, 2003)

Hearing the questioning, which seems to not be going so well, Joe walks over to the officers. He guides the Professor by the elbow, not trusting to leave him alone even for a moment.

"My name is Joe Savino, and I'm a priest from Saint Catherines.  What you have been told is the truth, officers.  The thing in that pit is not human, even if it looks that way to you now.  The bodies that appear to have been dead for a week, were walking not an hour ago.  My associates and I have reason to believe that all of this ties to the murder of Jackson Elias.  We were here following up on some leads when we were attacked by these crazed cultists with machetes.  What that thing in the pit is, I cannot say.  And how men who look a week dead could have been walking not an hour ago, I also cannot say.  That is the extent of what I can tell you.  Now, if it would be okay, Thomas and John need medical attention."

Joe will attempt to flag down the ambulance personnel to assist his wounded friends.

OOC:  Using every bit of that +7 Diplomacy skill while talking with the police!


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

It was a testament to her single-mindeness that Evelyn didn't get squeamish at the officer's description.  Soon she was sure it would be a testatment to her stomach when she went to go see for herself.

After scribbling down everyone's names, she headed into the building with all the confidence of someone who should be there.  Sticking her notebook into her large shoulder bag, she pulled out her camera, snapping pictures as she intended with all the gall of a reporter to sneak inside and get an exclusive on the whole story.


----------



## Shapermc (May 7, 2003)

*OOC:*


 I am sorry for not stating that I would be away, but a few things came up over the past weeks. The government is trying to make me move, and I have to fight it. I think they will win  . None the less I want to thank Festy_Dog for running Shorty. I will keep you updated and let you know if I have to move. Thanks again. 

I am now cought up and will post after the police response.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 7, 2003)

As the policeman questions the men, Evelyn heads down the alleyway to a small courtyard. Several policemen are looking over the bodies of 3 men, two negroes and one policeman laying on the ground. The door is open to a African curo shop just across the courtyard and a light is on inside. Evelyn walks bravely pass the police into the shop and see that it is a wreak. Bookcases and curo stands are pushed over and broken bric-a-brac is scattered on the floor. She sees a open trap door behind the sales counter which leads to a narrow set of stairs. A policeman has his back to you as you enter and you quickly walk over to the trap door and down the stairs. You hear some men talking down a corridor and some flashlights playing about in a room at the other end. As you walk quietly to the open door you see a chamber. Several bodies are piled up just inside the door. Nergo men covered in blood and who appear to have been shot. They have wicked looking machetes in their hands. The smell of rotting flesh and burnt flesh assails your nose as you see four other bodies. These men look to have been dead for some time. There skin is mottled. They have a wierd symbol carved into thier foreheads and their mouths are sewn shut. (Lose 1 point of sanity upon seeing the bodies.) They also have horrendous wounds all over their bodies which look to be gunshot and possibly knife wounds. Two policemen are shining their flashlights down into a pit which is in the middle of the room. The looks of disgust is plain on their faces.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 7, 2003)

The look of disbelief is plain on the face of the police sargent as he hears Father Joe's tale. He turns to the brothers. "And who are you two?" Looking into their faces with a puzzled look he then says. "Do I know you gents from somewhere?" Just at that moment Lt. Poole walks up. "Well! Well! How did I know yall would be involved in this" he says as he shakes his head. "Sargent Toms,  I will take over here. These men look like they need some medical help. Go get some orderlies over here."


----------



## Shapermc (May 7, 2003)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> * "Well! Well! How did I know yall would be involved in this"*



Shorty looks at the copper with a strange _i dunno what your talking about_ look on his face. 
(Use Bluff +6)


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 7, 2003)

[OOC: Damn glad to have you back Shapermc! We missed ya!]


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 7, 2003)

Hamish seems to hide behind his brother, letting him handle any verbal conflicts now that the physical ones are over.

[ooc: Welcome back Shaper!  And good luck with your current troubles.]


----------



## Krug (May 7, 2003)

Thomas is relieved. "Now I want to get my arm patched up and down a few shots of whisky and bourbon and vodka.... all at the same time!"

To some of the policemen emerging from the carnage he says, "Not a pretty sight be it uh?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 7, 2003)

Evelyne tried not to gag too much, but having traveled around the world with her parents, she had seen alot more than most pampered young ladies.  Taking out her camera, she snapped a picture of the strange mottled man's face, including the symbol.

That done, she headed over to the big hole, camera ready to snap more pictures of what must be inside.  Melted bodies, the officer had said.   She took pictures of anything interesting in the room, anything that might make great copy and perhap the front page this time.

Her nose tried its best to ignore the smell while her stomach felt immensely glad that she hadn't eaten anything recently.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

_The Basement Chamber_

 As you take a picture of the corpse's face, the flash attracts the attention of the policemen at the edge of the pit. 

"What in the world! Miss, your not supposed to be down here!" He turns to his partner. "Johnson, escort this lady out of here. This is no place for a woman!" The other officer who must be Johnson, turns to look at you. His eyes go wide in panic. "Oh My God! Look out lady!" 

 Suddenly you feel a arm clamp over your throat and a machete's edge is placed long the side of your neck. Evelyn turns her head slightly to see a bleeding negro with a frantic look on his face holding you captive. In a strangled voice he says. "If ya twitchs just abit I cuts ya open like a fish!" He nodes to the police "Drop ya heaters in the pit and back away or I open her neck right quick!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 8, 2003)

Evelyn gasped when she felt the hand to her throat, but whatever noise she made it stopped at the feeling of cold steel.  It only took a couple of seconds of thought before she knew the right course of action.

"Oh please don't hurt me!" she wails aloud, starting to sniffle and clutching at her purse.  Holding it close to her chest as if it were a baby, she tries to sneak her hand inside to get a grip on her gun while the man was busying eyeing the coppers. "I'm a reporter!  I can tell your story to the world.  Don't you want to be heard?  Oh please don't hurt me...there are coppers all over the place, how can you get free?  Its best just to give it up."

If her speaking doesn't work and she's able to get her fingers on the grip of her gun, she'll hold her purse so that the gun barrel facing opposite her and pointing toward her attacker...all they while playing up the distressed female  angle to the hilt.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 8, 2003)

Unsure of what else he could possibly say to the police, Joe decides to turn his attention to keeping Professor Carter calm using his voice to try to soothe the disturbed man.  When Lt. Poole approaches, Joe sighs inwardly.  If asked by Poole, he'll repeat the same story to him that he told the other officers.


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2003)

Thomas waits above, enjoying the air. Time spent in the basement had really gotten to him...

_ok changed.  _


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

[OOC: To clear things up here is the situation. Evelyn is down in the basement chamber and the rest of the group is with Lt. Poole out by the street next to the alleyway to the courtyard. You don't know whats going on with Evelyn yet ]


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

The policemen back up slightly and then drop their pistols into the pit. "Don't hurt her! We dropped our guns." 

The negro then says "Come along then." and he begins to drag Evelyn down the corridor and up the stairs. Evelyn is able to slip her hand into her purse and grab hold of her gun but unless she realy twists in the man's grasp she will have a hard time getting a clean shot off. 

Coming out into the shop. The man yells out at the policemen there. "I'm walking out and none of ya better gets in my way or the lady gets a new grin." He presses the edge of the machete against Evelyn throat to heighten his threat. 

Out in the street, Lt. Poole and the other are shocked to see the nergo emerge from the alley with the lady reporter in his grasp. Upon seeing the group, the negro yells. "You bastards! You think you won? The only thing ya won is a slow death. Just ya wait! The God of the Bloody Tongue will feast! The Black Wind will come and all ya'lls cities will be ground ta dust. The Son will rip forth from his mother's womb and call the Others down. The sea's will boil and the earth rip open. Yall will neva sleep soundly with out the thought of ones of us sneakin in ya room and ripping ya guts out."


----------



## Shapermc (May 8, 2003)

Seeing only one negro, Shorty smiles internally when he sees him walk up.  

Assuming that Hamish still has his brass knuckles on from when he put them on for the fight, Shorty (using Inuendo) signals his brother to pound the negro in when he gets close enough to punce. 

 "I got you back, bro'ter"  Shorty says to his brother under his breath.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 8, 2003)

[OOC: I hope Shorty can see that the man has a machete held to the throat of that dame reporter. ]


----------



## Krug (May 8, 2003)

Thomas tries to irritate the man. "The God of the Black Wind? You mean he farts smelly? What kind of stupid God is that?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 9, 2003)

Seeing the lady reporter come out of the building in the hands of one of the cultists with a machete to her neck, Joe sighs quietly, a look of resignation on his face.  He steps forward, away from Lt. Poole and the others, his arms held up and out in front of him.

"Why don't you let her go and use me as your hostage?" Joe says to the cultist.  "Certainly your god of the bloody tongue would be much happier with you holding a priest hostage, someone who has no belief in any god save one.  I'll walk right up to you, with my hands up and my back to you and you can exchange the machete from her to my throat."

Joe will then move as close as the cultist will let him, turning his back to him and keeping his hands up, in the event that the man actually takes him up on his offer.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2003)

Hamish smiles to his brother and fishes his brass knuckles from his pocket while Father Joe causes the distraction.

He moves quietly out of vision, making a course to sneak up behind the negro. His fist clenches around the cold brass and he smiles.

"Can't get away with threatnin' a lady now," he whispers.

If Hamish makes it there in time he'll attack the cultist while he's exchanging hostages (if he does). Otherwise he'll swing the brass knuckles right into the shoulder of the cultist's machete arm in order to disable it.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 9, 2003)

The cultist glances at Thomas and spits at him. "You will be singin a different tune as your skin is flayed from your body. " 

His attention is then turned to Father Joe. Evelyn can see a sly grin on the man's frantic face as the priest backs up towards you. Hamish tries to circle around behind as the man looks at Father Joe. 

"Come on then Priest. I will take ya!" As Father Joe comes with in arms length. The cultists hand loosens around Evelyn's neck and the machete is moved away from her neck. Then in a split second Evelyn's relief turns to panic as the man raises the machete to strike the priest from behind. "DIE!!" cries the cultist.


----------



## Shapermc (May 9, 2003)

"NOW!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 10, 2003)

As soon as Joe hears the cultist yell, he drops to the ground, trying to roll out of the way and hoping to avoid being hit by any attack launched by the man.

If he doesn't get hit or survives getting hit, Joe will immediately try to get up and subdue the man either by grappling with him or using his boxing skills to punch him.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 13, 2003)

Evelyn grits her teeth together and fires her derringer twice behind her through her purse point blank into the cultist's chest the moment she sees him taking that machete away from her neck.  Her ears ring with the shots and she can only hope that she can get away in time...or kill the bastard.

OOC: basically she had stuck the purse under her armpit with her hand on the gun, pressed the tip to the cultist chest and fired into the guy since he's directly behind her


----------



## Krug (May 13, 2003)

Thomas rushes forward ready to do what he can to disarm the cultist.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 13, 2003)

As the madman begins to swing his machete at Father Joe, a couple of muffled shots are heard and the man staggers back from Evelyn. She sees a shocked look on his face as he pulls a bloodly hand away from his chest. He raises is machete to strike at Evelyn but a dark blur crashes into him and he falls to the ground. The sound of his head hitting the street echos with a sickening thud. Hamish stands up after hitting the man and sees that he is no longer a threat.


----------



## Shapermc (May 16, 2003)

"Perhaps this is a good time to slip away bro'ter.  While there is a distraction, see." Shorty says to his brother.


----------



## Krug (May 17, 2003)

"What was that dark blur?" says Thomas. He grabs Evelyn and pulls her back.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 17, 2003)

Still shaking, Evelyn stumbled against Thomas as he yanks her back.  She stares at the dead man on the ground, feeling a little sick at the carnage...at being the instigator of the carnage.

Her dark eyes flitted to the twins, the one in particular who had knocked down the man.  Though her voice was no where to be found her gratitude was obvious in her look


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 17, 2003)

After dropping to the ground and hearing the shots fired, Joe rolls to the side.  As the echo of the last shot fades, he climbs to his feet, looking physically and mentally drained.  With a glance at the body of the cultist, he walks over to Thomas and the lady reporter.  "I'm guessing that I owe one or both of you for saving my life," he says with another glance at the cultist and the wicked looking machete laying nearby.  "Thank you."  With a look back towards Lt. Poole and the other police officers, Joe says to Thomas, "We need to get your arm fixed up and we need to get Professor Carter out of here.  I think what he saw down below the shop affected him in a profound way and he's going to need some time to recover from it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2003)

Hamish gives a sheepish smile and shrugs when he sees how grateful the pretty reporter is.

"Yar welcome," he says, shyly scratching the back of his head with his unbloodied hand, "I mean anyone woulda done the same, can't have a lady like yerself gettin' hurt now."

He moves his hand around while talking as if there wasn't a bloodied knuckle duster on it. His brother Shorty swiftly brings him back to reality.



> _originally posted by Shapermc_
> "Perhaps this is a good time to slip away bro'ter. While there is a distraction, see."




Hamish eyes widen for a moment in realistaion.

"Sorry, gotta go," he says quickly as he and his brother make haste to leave.


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 19, 2003)

In the confusion of the fight, Shorty and Hamish are able to slip away from the police. Lt. Poole seems concerned upon finding the gents missing but he does not press the issue. 

 Evelyn is given a good lecture about nosing about where she should not be. 

 Thomas and Carter are taken to the hostipal. Thomas' arm is set and a cast put on and his is released. Carter is admitted and put under observation.  Hamish gets his shoulder wound bandaged by a doctor that they know who does not ask any questions.

 Lt. Poole questions the group (minus Shorty and Hamish of coarse).  Father Joe's story about zombies and a creature in the pit seem not to be belived by Lt. Poole and the other police. Evelyn's story appears in the _New York Times_ on the front page the next day. It only give a account of the gunfight and the possible connection of the cult to a series of murders that have plagued the city for several months. Evelyn feels that there is more to the story than meets the eye. 


[OOC: I am moving the story along abit. You can meet up at the hospital the next day to check on Carter and you will run into Evelyn there. She knows that Carter was admitted to the hospital and she has gone there to question him. I hope you don't mind me moving the action along. ]


----------



## Yellow Sign (May 19, 2003)

_Saint Catherine's Hospital
New York City
Saturday January 17th, 1926
Around 2:00 PM_

John Carter sits up in his bed. A large bandage wrapped around his head. A week smile on his lips as he glances over the group in his hospital room. Shorty and Hamish both so alike in appearance and so different in personality. Father Joe, who spent the night watching over him. Thomas with his arm in a bulky cast. 
The nights rest had done him good. Well at least after they gave him some medicine to help him sleep. 

[OOC:Kitana you can enter the room at any time]


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 19, 2003)

_Saint Catherine's Hospital
New York City
Saturday January 17th, 1926
Around 2:00 PM_

Nothing like breaking the calm than a nosy reporter.  Speak of which, the selfsame reporter from the other day - looking none the less apologetic for her stunt - strolled into the patient room with all the cavalier of someone who truly believed she must belong there.

Her dark eyes passed over the gentlemen gathered and a rather amused smile touched her lips.  "Well, so glad to get all of you in one place!  I thought I might have to search each of you out in your own little hidey hole."

Crossing the room to Carter's bed, she  placed her hand on the metal end and gave him a careful once over.  "And how are you, professor?  Looking much better today, I see."

She thrust out a gloved at to him.  "I'm Winslow, Evelyn Winslow.  Reporter, New York Times and just the woman you've been looking for."


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 19, 2003)

Carter looks over to Father Joe. "They tell me you pulled me out.  I want to thank you, Father although I don't remember much of what happened. Still..." Carter stops speaking as the door to his room opened.  He looked in horror as a man shuffled into the room, his gait slow but steady.  Carter's eyes widened in horror as he looked over the form - the rune carved into the forhead, the exposed and dangling intestines... he bit his lip and closed his eyes. _This is not happening... this is not REAL!_ 

_"And how are you, professor? Looking much better today, I see."_

Carter opened his eyes and breathed a sigh of relief.  He slowly raised his hand to grasp Evelyn's outstretched glove, almost expecting to feel rotting flesh give way under the pressure of his hand.

"Pleased to make your acquaintance, Ms. Winslow.  I know I haven't been well lately, but I trust you'll tell me why I'm looking for you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 20, 2003)

"I didn't think he was well enough to go looking for people," Hamish says, a little confused, "Do you have something to tell us?


----------



## Krug (May 20, 2003)

"I've been having nightmares since that day," Thomas said. "What was... THAT THING? And the walking dead... it felt like we had walked into the brain of someone insane!"

To Evelyn, he says, "It ain't nothing that a lady should be seeing."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 20, 2003)

Father Joe looks up as Evelyn comes in.  He wipes the sleep from his tired eyes and stands up, offering his hand to the lady reporter.  "Ma'am, my name is Joe Savino.  I'm a priest at a local church but I also have a psychology background.  I'm not sure now is the best time for Professor Carter to relive everything that happened yesterday.  Whatever questions you might have, might be better asked of the rest of us, outside the presence of the professor.  He needs rest, especially so soon after the traumatic events of last night."


----------



## Shapermc (May 20, 2003)

_What should we do next..._ 

"'Ello Ma'am. The Names Shorty. I am here to make sure that nothing like this happens.  Well we wern't expecting anything like _that_ to be there, so somthing did happen." Shorty says to the reporter nodding his head as a sign of greeting.



"If everyone is feeling up to it, I really think that we have no time to waste. We need to keep up the trail while it is hot, but here is not the place to discuss, see."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

Evelyn smiles, gripping Carter's hand firmly before releasing it.  "Well, you're looking for me because I am the one who can help you.  I'm a reporter...and this trail you're on...I want to be on it, too."

She glances at the priest and Shorty.  "And I'm perfectly willing to ask my questions anywhere you feel is appropriate as long as everyone answers them."


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 23, 2003)

Carter's hand falls limply to his side, but he doesn't notice.  

_...I'm a reporter...and this trail you're on...I want to be on it, too_

Professor Carter stares at Evelyn, stunned.  It takes him a moment to fully grasp what Evelyn is saying, but when he does he takes a deep breath and looks directly in her eyes.  "Ms. Winslow, I'm not sure if you realize what you're saying.  We've... I've.... discovered _horrible_ things..." His gaze falters as Carter turns his head and shuts his eyes tight as his protest trails off, as if he just saw something horrible or is trying to keep something away.  He then suddenly he turns back to Evelyn, his eyes wide "They're not dead! Sure, you think they are, but trust me they're NOT!! They come at you in your dreams! I can't go to sleep..." Carter begins to sob an he tries to turn away from the people in the room.


----------



## Krug (May 23, 2003)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> *Carter's hand falls limply to his side, but he doesn't notice.
> 
> ...I'm a reporter...and this trail you're on...I want to be on it, too
> 
> Professor Carter stares at Evelyn, stunned.  It takes him a moment to fully grasp what Evelyn is saying, but when he does he takes a deep breath and looks directly in her eyes.  "Ms. Winslow, I'm not sure if you realize what you're saying.  We've... I've.... discovered horrible things..." His gaze falters as Carter turns his head and shuts his eyes tight as his protest trails off, as if he just saw something horrible or is trying to keep something away.  He then suddenly he turns back to Evelyn, his eyes wide "They're not dead! Sure, you think they are, but trust me they're NOT!! They come at you in your dreams! I can't go to sleep..." Carter begins to sob an he tries to turn away from the people in the room. *




"There there Professor," says Thomas. 
"No horror can stand before the will of God. Some prayer, perhaps...." he suggests.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 23, 2003)

"Oh you poor darling, you must have had a horrible time of it."  Her thoughts on her own frightening run in with machete man gave her a little shiver of her own.  Nevermind the horrific bodies down there.  Dead but not dead?  Well she'd have to find out more about this alright.

Putting her arm around the professor, she cooed over him like a mother hen with her chicks.  "Now, now.  Maybe if you talk about it with your friends and if your friends want to talk about it...well if everything is out in the open we can all heal.  Isn't that what the psychoanalysts tell us all the time?  Talk about your pain?  Why don't you all start from the beginning and fill me in."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (May 23, 2003)

Joe sighs audibly.  "Just another reporter looking for a story," he thinks.  Out loud, he says, "Look Miss...Evelyn was it?  Evelyn, we've all been through a great deal in the last few days, the Professor more than the rest of us.  He needs to rest.  I'm sure you could get answers to your questions from myself and the rest of my associates, but I really think the Professor needs a bit more time to...heal.  And I don't know what your psychoanalyst tells you but having a psychology background myself, there are many ways to deal with this sort of problem.  Trust me, Professor Carter doesn't need to be talking about his experiences with a reporter...not yet anyway.  I'd be happy to answer your questions, as I'm sure my friends here would be.  But lets give the Professor time to rest before the mental strain becomes too much for him to bear."

Joe puts a hand on Carter's shoulder and smiles reassuringly, knowing full well that the Professor was going to need a great deal of help both professionally and from his friends to get through this dark time in his life.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 24, 2003)

Hamish looks concerned when Carter starts crying again, but decides too many cooks may spoil the... the... he'd forgotten, but he was sure Carter was going to be okay with the attention he was receiving.

"Where should we go to talk about this?" he asks.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 29, 2003)

"That sounds reasonable, Father Joe," the reporter answered, straightening and smiling at everyone.  "Well then, if some of you don't mind just stepping outside the room?  I'd love to get the whole story.  I'm sure someone can stay behind and keep the professor company."


----------



## Krug (May 30, 2003)

Thomas will stay behind with the Professor. He'll sip on a flask of whisky he's bought along.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 30, 2003)

"Well then, watcha wanna know?" Hamish asks when outside.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

"Well, how about starting from the beginning of what brought you and your friends to that place," Evelyn asked, getting out her notepad and a pencil.  She gave Hamish her most charming smile with the added plus of some very large and doe-like eyes pinioning him with their gaze.  "Tell me _everything_."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 31, 2003)

Hamish smiles shyly again, and shrugs, he can't help but tell as much as he can think of to the nice reporter.

"A friend of a friend needed help see, me an' Shorty come along, us all find 'im dead and we get attacked by 'is killers. We take 'em out an' do some snoopin' around town, all kinda clues but one leads to that shop. We check it out an' underneath's all this creepy voodoo sh-err- stuff. Then we move a big rock slab and," Hamish shudders visibly, shakes his head and continues like he never said it, "So I run inta the little room behind the curtains and steal some weird stuff for lookin' at, then more o' them cult types come down the stairs and have a go. We hold 'em off all nice like, they fall on some bullets and have ta run. We start followin' 'em out and they lock us in the basement. Thats when the dead guys from the room behind the curtain come at us, they got a bit too friendly like, kinda started playin' real rough. One hurt me shoulder a little, see, but they have accidents and somehow fall on bullets too, then the cops come in and you'd prolly know the rest, yeah?"


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 2, 2003)

(OOC: Hey people! I am back. Sorry to be gone so long. But between the boards messing up and me being out of town, it really kept me from posting. So yall are still talking in the hospital? Well don't let me stop you! Let's get rolling again!)


----------



## Krug (Jun 2, 2003)

_I think we're pretty much done... _


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Evelyn was rapidly writing it all down, but really not quite following Hamish as well as she'd like.  Glancing at the others who followed them out, she looked hopeful for some clarification.

"So who is this friend that needed help?  How did you find him dead?  What lead you to this shop in particular?  What was down there exactly that you saw?  Do you know who these people are?" she asked everyone in rapid fire.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2003)

"Jackson Elias was the name of this friend, more of an aquaintance to me really.  We found him dead when we went to meet him in his hotel room.  He had summoned us to help him with something, but unfortunately he never got to tell us what that something was."

Joe pauses a moment, trying to keep up with the reporter's series of quick questions.  Remembering the events that took place at the shop in Harlem, he shivers a bit.

"We ended up at the shop in Harlem because of some documents we found in Jackson's hotel room.  What we found down below is...difficult to talk about to anyone who considers themselves sane.  Those bodies you saw down there were already dead before we 'killed' them again.  As to what was in the pit, I personally didn't see it.  The others did though..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Evelyn gave Joe an odd look.  "How can you possibly kill something that isn't dead?  And what were you looking for in that place to begin with?"

_Elias Jackson_ She racked her mind to see what she knew of this guy.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 5, 2003)

How can you kill something that isn't dead?  The answer that sprang to mind was...very carefully...but instead Joe answered, "I realize that this doesn't make sense to you or sound at all rational but it *is* what happened.  Some of the people we fought in that cellar *were* dead *before* we encountered them.  We were looking for something connecting that place to Jackson Elias.  When we visited it earlier in the day, it was obvious that the person working there was hiding something.  Seems we found more than we bargained for."


----------



## Krug (Jun 5, 2003)

Thomas wonders if the reporter has enough information. _A right troublesome lassie she be..._


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jun 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> Elias Jackson She racked her mind to see what she knew of this guy. *




Evelyn thinks she remembers a blurb in the paper a few days back about some writer named Jackson Elias who was murdered in his hotel room. Come to think of it. You believe he was hacked up with machetes.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 7, 2003)

"Whatever you guys are involved in, I want in on it," Evelyn declared with a very determined gleam in her eye.  "And I can help you.  I've got connections and I've got smarts...plus being a dame can get me into places you probably couldn't even swagger into without causing a scene.  You guys need me to solve this problem and I want to have exclusive story rights to it."


----------



## Krug (Jun 7, 2003)

Bored, Thomas looks to see how the conversation with Evelyn is going... and maybe have a smoke or a drink.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 8, 2003)

"Are you sure about that Evelyn?" Joe asks.  "So far we have been in a great deal of danger.  And Professor Carter has had a breakdown of sorts.  Are you sure you want to subject yourself to this?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2003)

"I don't mind her comin' along. I can take responsibility for taken' care of her. I mean, she's how we're gonna prove we did all this, yeah? Put it in the paper 'n' all," Hamish adds.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 18, 2003)

Her chin tilted stubbornly.  "I can handle whatever you can, Father Joe.  Let me into your little circle of trust and you won't regret it."  Seeing that Hamish was the one truly rooting for her here, she gave him her most charming smile.  "You won't regret at all," she repeated with a wink.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 18, 2003)

Hamish chuckles and blushes.

Shorty thinks for a moment.

"So what do we do now? Where can we go from here?" he asks the others for their opinions.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jun 18, 2003)

"I'm sure that you would be quite an asset in any investigative endeavor, ma'am," Joe replies.  "It's just that what we have seen is quite awful.  But this story may need to ultimately be told so I suppose having someone with your skills around would be a positive.  I have no problem with you joining us, so long as you realize what you might be getting into."

Turning to Shorty, he says, "I don't know where we go next.  Maybe we all need to sleep on it, not that sleeping would be all that easy at the moment."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 24, 2003)

"Well, why don't head out to a loung, chat over some coffee (drinks) and let me ask you more questions about not just this case, but all of you as well.  Nothing grabs the reader like a little human interest - makes it more real."  _Though how more surreal it can get is beyond me!_

Glancing back at the room, Evelyn turns her attention to them.  "Do you think Carter will be alright here?  He doesn't seem too well..."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jun 24, 2003)

As you're talking in front of Carter's room, a nurse approaches your group.

"I'm sorry, I'm going to have to ask you not to loiter in the hallway.  The Professor needs his rest before he is transferred." she says as she maneuvers herself so that she is standing in between your group and the door.  She folds her arms across her chest and looks expectantly at you.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 2, 2003)

"Come on," Evelyn said as she moved toward the lounge, motioning for the others to follow.  "Let's go sit over here and talk a bit.  Tell me each about yourselves and how you got involved in this...craziness."

She sat down on a chair, daintily resting her pad on her knees.  Her ankles crossed and just a hint of perhaps a silk slip appeared at the edge of her dress, but there was plenty of leg and plenty of smile on her to invite the men to join her in spilling their life's history.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 2, 2003)

Joe followed the reporter and the others into the hospital lounge, and took a seat where he could keep his eyes on the entrance to the room.  The last few days had made him skittish, and maybe a bit paranoid.

At Evelyn's request, Joe started.  "I've already told you what happened since we all joined together.  Prior to getting involved in this mess, I was a Priest at a small Catholic church in the Village, Saint Catherines.  Assuming that I live through this investigation, I guess I'll return to the church and re-assume my duties.  But already I feel...detached...from my former life, even though it has only been a few days since my life was turned upside down by the death of Jackson Elias.  In addition to being a Priest, I've done a little boxing in my earlier years and I have a degree in Psychology.  I was born in Italy but have been in New York for quite a few years."

Looking around at his companions, Joe suddenly falls quiet, not wanting to monopolize the conversation.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 3, 2003)

"Take a seat bro'ter," Shorty said, and Hamish silently took a seat, "Our story, eh?"

Shorty gives a charming smile.

"We do the odd job here and there, handy-men you might calls us, but our work... differs... from most handy-men, see? We usually do the odder of odd jobs, acquire things for people most often, when they find the trouble involved in doing it themselves might be too much," Shorty smiles a crafty smile this time, and gives the reporter a wink to reinforce his innuendo, "Our occupation ain't something that _needs_ to be talked in the papers though. Might make our life harder if you catch my drift."


----------



## Krug (Jul 3, 2003)

"I'm a former waiter, and wishing I still had my job now. I know not what madness we have gotten ourselves into, but they never talked about this stuff in church," says Thomas.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 10, 2003)

Evelyn tapped her pencil, eyeing each of them in turn as they spoke.  "So, you're all in the dark as well?  And Professor Carter, the one who called this little mob together is two gallons loose of a full tank."  A thoughtful look crossed her features.  "I can look him up, check with some contacts and see if we can find out more about this Elias Jackson and maybe a bit more about what he's been up to get someone awful mad enough to hack him up."

Winking at Shorty, she smiled, that slow and knowing smile.  "Don't worry.  I know how to protect my sources."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 12, 2003)

"So, the question becomes, what do we do now?  Where do we go from here?" Joe asks, looking around at the small group.  "I think that if Evelyn is going to work with us, we need to show her everything we've discovered about this case.  Her reporter's instinct might help us decide where this investigation needs to go.  Let's go somewhere more private and show her all the documents and items that we've found since all this craziness started.  We can go to my place in the Village unless someone has a better idea?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 13, 2003)

"Sounds good," Shorty replies.

"Yup," Hamish adds.


----------



## Krug (Jul 13, 2003)

"Yes, let's do that," says Thomas, eager to get out of the hospital.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 15, 2003)

_[OOC: In the interest of moving the game along, and with Kit away for a bit I think it's OK to assume that Evelyn would agree to Fr. Savino's idea to head back to his apt. to inventory your stuff and consolidate some leads.  With that in mind, I'd like to pick things up there.]_

The short taxi ride to Fr. Savino's apartment is spent in purposeful silence - your thoughts are a million miles away as each of you contemplate your adventure so far. When the taxi stops in front of the rectory of St. Catherines RC church in the village you barely notice.  As you stumble out, a cold January wind bites at you, bringing your thoughts back to the job at hand.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 21, 2003)

Evelyn glanced around and couldn't help but remark.  "I don't think I'd ever feel holy enough to live in cathedral."  The reporter smiled as she headed up the steps after the priest.  "I'd feel such a compulsion to be a neat freak."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Jul 22, 2003)

Joe lead his companions into the small living room of the attached apartment, picking up a couple of empty glasses from the coffee table as he walked in.  "As you can see Evelyn, I'm not exactly a neat freak."

Returning the glasses to the kitchen, Joe called over his shoulder.  "Please, make yourselves comfortable.  I'll be out in a moment.  Anyone care for a drink?  I have some beer and a bottle of red wine, plus water and some orange juice.  Not much but the best I can do on short notice."


----------



## Krug (Jul 23, 2003)

"A beer would be good," says Thomas, never one to turn down a pint.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2003)

"So, if we're lookin' to solve this mystery, we need ta' figure where this loot leads us," Shorty says, "Might give that stuff we found in that basement a closer look, eh?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jul 24, 2003)

Evelyn sat down primly on a chair.  "Not a neat freak, even with God just a step away peering down over your shoulder," she teased after requesting a glass of red wine.  "So what did you find in the basement?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2003)

"Well, there was a fethry cloak, a pair o' clawed gloves, a couple of other things I think..." Hamish continues as he removes them from his person and lays them out.

[ooc: I'm assuming they'd been brought along. ]

"Hmm," Shorty starts taking a closer look at them, "Any idea of their origin?"


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 25, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *[ooc: I'm assuming they'd been brought along...*




_[OOC: Yeah, you guys stuffed 'em into a bag before you left the Ju-Ju House.  Since no one mentioned doing anything else with the bag I assumed you were carrying it with you.  If you need your memory jogged with respect to what's in the bag, remember  I've got the contents itemized <<here>>]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Jul 12, 2006)

_pre reboot bump_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 10, 2006)

*January 16th, 1926
Saint Catherine’s Catholic Church
New York City, New York*







*The Players:*

*Thomas Anderson* - British Ex-Butler/Bodyguard. Formally Played by _Krug_. Currently a NPC

*Father Joe Savino* - Italian Catholic Priest and Expert in Psychology. Played by _Toric_Arthendain_.

*Lachian "Shorty" Gilliadh* - Gangster and Idea man. Played by _Shapermc_.

*Hamish Gilliadh* - Twin Brother of "Shorty" and the Brawn of the Duo. Played by _Festy_Dog_.

*Professor John Carter* - Professor of Anthropology. Currently plagued by night terrors. Played by _VorpalBunny_.

*Evelyn Winslow* - Beautiful Female Reporter for the New York Times. Formally played by _KitanaVorr_. Currently a NPC.

*William Blair* - Unemployed Lawyer and Recovering Drunkard. Played by _Maerdwyn_.

----------------------------------


 An odd collection of people sit around the small round table in Father Joe's apartment. A desk, a small bed, some overstuffed bookcases, and a small kitchenette seem to be jammed into the tiny room. A tiny radiator tries to keep the room warm and it is failing badly. Light from a tall thin window spills into the room. The sky is grey and colorless outside. The snow of last night is pilled up across the church's small garden. People shuffle by on the street bordering the church rapped up tightly against the cold cutting wind. 

Twin brothers by their look, one broad shouldered with a casual easy going expression on his face and the other is slightly smaller but with a quick and intelligent gaze. 

A catholic priest with a worried expression sits next to a well dressed but very nervous man. The priest talks calm and kind words in his ear and the man turns to the doctor with a half smile. 

A tall stiff backed gentleman who wonders what has he gotten into.

A pretty young lady with black hair holds a note pad and she is furiously taking notes as the others speak. 

A few half full glasses with blood red wine and amber colored beer, and hot cups of coffee sit on the table. But the group seems to be focused on the contents of a leopard skin that has been put on the table. The items include:

•	A book titled Africa's Dark Sects stamped as the property of the trustees of Harvard University. 
•	A long feathered shawl. 
•	2 glove-like garments with a lion's claws attached at the end of the fingers. 
•	An African devil mask carved from wood. 
•	A burnished copper bowl 
•	A carved scepter 
•	A headband of grey metal


The Evelyn speaks. “So what’s your business with all this? How did you ever uncover this Voodoo Cult in Harlem? There must have been some reason that you were looking for them or did you just stumble upon them and then call the police.”


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 11, 2006)

William arrives at the church, missing his target of being only twenty minutes late by about twenty minutes. He's unshaven, and his suit is still wet in places from walking around the city in the snow yesterday, but he knows Father Joe won't care too much how he looks.  _But Why does he have to make these meetings so damned early.  Ain't it enough that I'm off the sauce, but I gotta get up with the sun, too, just to talk about it?_  Still, William hadn't missed one of these meetings in three months, and he might as well keep it up for now.

He makes his way to the rectory office, ready to report to Father joe that he still hadn't found a job.  There were plenty of folks who needed legal help these days - just no one with money to pay for it.  That, and William hadn't been trying too hard.  He tries to open the door the office, but finds it locked.  He knocks, waits a couple seconds, then again.  _Huh.  The good father's later than I am.  Heh._  The day sudenly just a little brighter,  William heads off in the direction of Joe's apartment to wake him.  When he sees the collection of golashes and umbrellas by the door, he pauses, confused, then knocks on the door, which opens slightly in the process.  He says, "Father Joe?  It's William - we still on this morning?"  As the door slowly swings away from his knocking hand,  William sees the others in the room, the stuff laid out before them, including the mask, and finally, the priest.  "Father Joe?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 12, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> “So what’s your business with all this? How did you ever uncover this Voodoo Cult in Harlem? There must have been some reason that you were looking for them or did you just stumble upon them and then call the police.”




Hamish kept his mouth shut and rubbed his sore shoulder. Those dead folk were mighty strong for things that shouldn't have been moving at all. He didn't think about it any more deeply than that, it made him confused if he tried. As to the current moment, he knew better than to open his mouth for something as important as this. This was his brother's area of expertise.

Hearing a knock at the door Hamish placed a hand under his coat, resting it on his gun. He was still quite uneasy, and an unexpected guest arriving while all their loot was spread across a table put him on the defensive.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 14, 2006)

Joe is about to make some attempt to answer Evelyn when the door opens and he spots William Blair standing there.  Looking at the various bits of evidence scattered on the table and then at William, he sees that there is going to be little point in trying to deceive the man.  He looks at his companions.  "Excuse me a moment, would you?"

He walks calmly over to William and takes him aside.  In quiet tones, he says,"William, I'm sorry.  I had forgotten about our appointment.  I seem to have become involved in something I'm not sure I know how to explain.  I was recently contacted by an old friend  who needed some help.  Do you perhaps remember the Carlyle Expedition?"

Joe then gives a brief summary of events leading up to the current time to William.  He leaves out the most fantastical parts of the events in the basement of the Ju Ju House.


----------



## VorpalBunny (Aug 14, 2006)

Professor Carter, still visibly on edge jumps up at the sound of the knock. He looks around for a place to hide or a window in case that horror with all those faces is coming back. After a few seconds of looking around the room for a means of escape he stops and smiles to himself. _Get a grip, old boy. Do you really think a horrible thing like that would actually knock on the door?_


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 14, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> He walks calmly over to William and takes him aside.  In quiet tones, he says,"William, I'm sorry.  I had forgotten about our appointment.  I seem to have become involved in something I'm not sure I know how to explain.  I was recently contacted by an old friend  who needed some help.  Do you perhaps remember the Carlyle Expedition?"




William shakes his head, no, then listens in concern and a little shock as the priest relates the events from Elias's murder through the run-in at the Ju-Ju House last night.  

"What are you going to do now? Are there more of those cultists out there?  Do they know who you, or any of them, are? You don't want their friends coming after you right?" he says while looking at Joe and gesturing vaguely to the others in the room.   He seems to notice Evelyn for the first time, and hisses a whisper to Father Joe, "_Christ, Joe! Is she press?_"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2006)

Father Joe seemed to know the guy so Hamish's hand came out from under his jacket and rested on his lap. There was little change in his expression and he kept a keen eye on the newcomer.


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 15, 2006)

Evelyn looks over at the man who just barged into the meeting. She whispers over to Shorty. _"Do you know this man?" _ 

_"Naw toots. Never seen him in me life."_ grumbles Shorty has he takes another swing of his beer. _"I an't normally a morning drinker but after last night this could become a habit." _ he says. 

Evelyn stares at the man for a minute or so. _"I swear that I have seen him somewhere before."_

Thomas sighs. _"I feel like a sardine in this room. I doubt that we could get anyone else packed in here."_ He then quietly says to the others. _"Do you think it is wise for the Father to be telling this man about our 'situation'?"_


----------



## VorpalBunny (Aug 19, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> He then quietly says to the others. _"Do you think it is wise for the Father to be telling this man about our 'situation'?"_




After seeing that the stranger is obviously an acquaintance of Father Joes, he relaxes and whipsers to Tomas "_I don't know who he is, but if the Father feels he is trustworthy enough and sound of mind enough to hear our story then I'll defer to his judgement_."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 20, 2006)

Hamish finally opens his mouth, "I ain't likin' the idea of bringin' more folks in on this," he replies quietly to Thomas, "But it might be too late now."


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 21, 2006)

Thomas looks over at Father Joe. "Father, who is your friend?"


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 21, 2006)

William hears the question, and  bites the inside of his cheek as he tries to decide whether or not to bolt.  _The Father's had a fright - even his cheeks are white today.  I don't want any part of this...but the guy picked me out of gutter and's kept me standing for two years.  Can't leave him now_.  He looks at the woman, trying to keep the fear and loathing for reporters like her out of his gaze.  _Doesn't look like she recognized me._  With an act of will, he steps forward, thinking, _ God damn it, _ answering the man's question before Father Joe can:

 "Bill.  Bill Blair."  He nods crisp greetings around the room.  "I help the church out with some legal work, here and there."  It's a white lie, but he did _mean _ to do some legal work for them someday, and it was better than saying he'd shown up so Father Joe could talk him out of another bender.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 22, 2006)

Joe looks at William, eyebrows slightly raised in mild surprise as he tells the others his name and profession, despite that it was not exactly the truth.  He remains silent though, fully understanding that the man didn't want to be embarrassed in front of all these strangers.

He clears his throat.  "Yes, William is a friend and more importantly he can be trusted," he said to his companions.  "He might be helpful to us in the coming days."

Joe glances away, hoping that William is indeed capable of handling the information he will become aware of if he does join them in their investigation.  Holding together the frayed will of an alcoholic is difficult enough without adding mysterious cults and walking dead to the equation.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2006)

"Legal work?" Hamish repeated, his voice raised slightly in concern, "You a cop or a lawyer?"

Hamish would have preferred to hear 'lawyer' out of the two, the lesser of two problems, but as the Gilliadh brothers had some issues to iron out with the law neither answer would brighten his day.


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 22, 2006)

William nods quickly but solemnly at Father Joe, glad for the support.  Bolstered, he considers the Scot.  _No friend to the police_, he notes, _That probably goes for his brother, too.  All right, then._ He relaxes a bit more at the implication there the police aren't, and aren't likely to become, involved with whatever this is.  He answers the man directly and evenly, in his Boston-tinged New Hampshire accent "I am a lawyah, sir.  I'm picky with my clients these days, though.  Fathuh Joe has helped me out befoah, so if he wants it, he'll have my help.  So will his friends."


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Aug 23, 2006)

Thomas greets the new man: "Nice to meet you, Mr. Blair.  However, I think we should start planning what we'll do now we've seen the horrors that the Ju-Ju House had in store for us.  I think we should finish up our investigations here in New York before we do anything else.  We should examine our findings in the Ju-Ju House and find out what they are.  I also think we should pay a visit to Roger Carlyle's house, if it's still there, and find those books Elias had mentioned."

"Once we're through and we've gone to Elias' funeral, there's five more places I believe we should go to.  These are London, Cairo, Kenya, Australia, and Shanghai."

"London and Cairo have the strongest leads, since they are the only places where we have the names of specific people. (Edward Gavigan and Faraz Najir, respectively.)  Although we have clues in the other places, we wouldn't know where to start."

"I do wish to visit my fatherland once more, and we can start there by speaking to Edward Gavigan and finding out what he knows about the Carlyle Expedition.  We can also speak to some policemen or people from Scotland Yard to find out what Carlyle did when he went there.  After that, we can go to Cairo, see where they excavated, and speak to Faraz Najir.  From there, the closest place is Kenya, where we can visit the massacre site.  After Kenya, we can either go to the Stumbling Tiger Bar in Shanghai, China, or go investigate the Sand Bat Cult in Australia and see why Jackson Elias was so interested in it."

"Also, we should follow up on other leads.  The black man who tried to kill Evelyn said something about the God of the Bloody Tongue's son being born on top of a mountain.  So far, we also know the Cult of the Bloody Tongue is centered in Kenya, so I assume the mountain would be somewhere there.  The Cult's god also has something to do with a black wind, so we could investigate that in Kenya."

"We should be sure to keep our eyes (or ears) open for any word on any of these in Kenya:
a Mountain of the Bloody Tongue, a Mountain of a God's Son, a Mountain of Black Wind, or anything else that sounds suspicious.  Then again, it could be any ordinary mountain in Kenya."

[OOC: I felt like I needed to sum up our situation and plan ahead.]


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 23, 2006)

William stammers a bit as the man speaks.  He turns to Joe thinking, after all, that maybe this is all too much for him, "Kenya? Shanghai? What?"  Then, spoken low and with a trace of fear in his voice as he thinks of the first time he met Joe, when the priest had lifted him out of a puddle of his own vomit just a couple blocks from here: "Are you skipping town, Father?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 24, 2006)

Maerdwyn said:
			
		

> William stammers a bit as the man speaks.  He turns to Joe thinking, after all, that maybe this is all too much for him, "Kenya? Shanghai? What?"  Then, spoken low and with a trace of fear in his voice as he thinks of the first time he met Joe, when the priest had lifted him out of a puddle of his own vomit just a couple blocks from here: "Are you skipping town, Father?"




"We very well may be, William.  I don't know what exactly our next step will be but leaving the country is a possible turn that this investigation may take.  I'll be leaving the church in good hands, rest assured."

When Thomas lays everything out, Joe raises an eyebrow slightly.  "Yes Thomas, those are certainly good ideas.  However, it has been a trying few days and Professor Carter is still..." he trails off a moment, considering his next word carefully, "recuperating.  I think we need a breather, at least for a day or two to get our affairs in order and our heads on straight.  After that, I believe we'll be able to tackle the investigation, wherever it may lead, more effectively."


----------



## VorpalBunny (Aug 24, 2006)

Toric_Arthendain said:
			
		

> When Thomas lays everything out, Joe raises an eyebrow slightly.  "Yes Thomas, those are certainly good ideas.  However, it has been a trying few days and Professor Carter is still..." he trails off a moment, considering his next word carefully, "recuperating.  I think we need a breather, at least for a day or two to get our affairs in order and our heads on straight.  After that, I believe we'll be able to tackle the investigation, wherever it may lead, more effectively."




Carter nods his head.

"That does sound like a good idea. A few days, would definitely help me to... get my head on straight... as it were.  While we're getting our affairs in order, I'd like to have a look at those relics we discovered. Maybe they could provide some more insight into what Jackson got us into?"

_[OOC: Assuming there's no disagreement, and if we have a few days, Carter will take his time and take 20 on a Research check (+8) to study the relics.]_


----------



## Yellow Sign (Aug 24, 2006)

Shorty looks over at Hamish. "Me brother and I could do some snooping around and see what we can come up with. We knows a few people that might have a clue about these crazies down in Harlem." He looks over at Father Joe. "We can meet back here in a couple of days if thats ok with tha Fatha."


----------



## Maerdwyn (Aug 24, 2006)

"I'll do what you you need me to do, Father,"  William says, but really addressing it to everyone.   "I'm good at tracking down information, if that's what will help you the most.  What would you want me to start on?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Aug 31, 2006)

Joe shrugs.  "I don't know, William.  We certainly have plenty of leads to follow up on.  What do the rest of you think?"

Joe plans to spend some time looking over the book titled Africa's Dark Sects.  Beyond that, he will begin preparations for departing New York, including getting a temporary replacement priest for his church.


----------



## psychic mind flayer (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, I don't know about you guys, but I think it would be very important for us to find out if he has any living relatives.  I'm not sure if his sister is still alive, but if she is, then we should speak to her.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 12, 2006)

Yellow Sign said:
			
		

> Shorty looks over at Hamish. "Me brother and I could do some snooping around and see what we can come up with. We knows a few people that might have a clue about these crazies down in Harlem." He looks over at Father Joe. "We can meet back here in a couple of days if thats ok with tha Fatha."




Hamish looks at the strange objects once more. Those things were the beginning of something, the first cobblestone on a road to somewhere he wasn't sure he wanted to be. The effort it took to retrieve them suggested larger hurdles ahead. Shorty's suggestion to go mix with some folks they already knew was in a way comforting, even though you couldn't turn your back on three quarters of them.

"Yeah, be nice ta see some old faces. Catch up, see what's if we can pick up somethin' that'll help us," he agrees.


----------

